# Brixton news, rumour and general chat - March 2014



## Balbi (Mar 1, 2014)

And mods in England now a-bed, shall think themselves accursed they did not start this thread.


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 1, 2014)

Good to see someone spring into action. Haha! Spring!


----------



## Onket (Mar 1, 2014)

Good work Balbi.


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2014)

Here it is, brought to you by a seriously hungover editor.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 1, 2014)

can i put this here, seeing as it's a general chart


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 1, 2014)

and here's a more specifically Brixton one


----------



## Onket (Mar 1, 2014)

We might have a problem- http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-news-rumour-and-general-chat-march-2014.321195/


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2014)

*edit: I've just seen the other, _imposter_ thread and have merged accordingly.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 1, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> can i put this here, seeing as it's a general chart




At least it wasn't Brixton news rumour and general shart.


----------



## zenie (Mar 1, 2014)

So two new tattooists have popped up in bizarre places...one in Loughborough junction replacing De Grill and one on Effra Parade!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 1, 2014)

When i was in The Albert yesterday a man came in with a small dog, the dog only had three legs lol. (i shouldn't really laugh)
He was a very happy dog, probably because he was in a pub, and had no problems with mobility.

It's not the only three legged dog i have seen in Brixton, there is another one i occasionally see being walked, again it's a hind leg that is missing.


----------



## T & P (Mar 1, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> When i was in The Albert yesterday a man came in with a small dog, the dog only had three legs lol. (i shouldn't really laugh)
> He was a very happy dog, probably because he was in a pub, and had no problems with mobility.
> 
> It's not the only three legged dog i have seen in Brixton, there is another one i occasionally see being walked, again it's a hind leg that is missing.


 You need ten more, and you've got yourself a calendar!


----------



## Smick (Mar 1, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> When i was in The Albert yesterday a man came in with a small dog, the dog only had three legs lol. (i shouldn't really laugh)
> He was a very happy dog, probably because he was in a pub, and had no problems with mobility.
> 
> It's not the only three legged dog i have seen in Brixton, there is another one i occasionally see being walked, again it's a hind leg that is missing.


 
i have seen a two legged dog before. Both rear legs were missing and he had a little frame with two wheels.

Quite funny to look at. Some while later I spoke to his owner and as he was less mobile, he put weight on and the frame and wheels became impossible and they had to put him down.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 1, 2014)

Smick said:


> i have seen a two legged dog before. Both rear legs were missing and he had a little frame with two wheels.
> 
> Quite funny to look at. Some while later I spoke to his owner and as he was less mobile, he put weight on and the frame and wheels became impossible and they had to put him down.


----------



## oryx (Mar 1, 2014)

Smick said:


> i have seen a two legged dog before. Both rear legs were missing and he had a little frame with two wheels.
> 
> Quite funny to look at. Some while later I spoke to his owner and as he was less mobile, he put weight on and the frame and wheels became impossible and they had to put him down.



 I was just thinking aww, inventiveness in the face of adversity then I read the last bit!


----------



## Onket (Mar 1, 2014)

Three legged dogs are supposed to be good luck, aren't they?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 1, 2014)

Onket said:


> Three legged dogs are supposed to be good luck, aren't they?



That's good news if it's true. I did stroke it.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Mar 1, 2014)

The missus and me were trying to work out when the tank that used to be parked up on an Acre Lane forecourt disappeared? I thought it was there until the late 90s, she thought much later. Anyone got any idea or know what happened to it?


----------



## mxh (Mar 1, 2014)

Peanut Monkey said:


> The missus and me were trying to work out when the tank that used to be parked up on an Acre Lane forecourt disappeared? I thought it was there until the late 90s, she thought much later. Anyone got any idea or know what happened to it?



I lived near to it on Acre Lane it was there until the gated development bought out the yard around 1999. They moved down to Coldharbour lane, don't know if they are still there.


----------



## shygirl (Mar 1, 2014)

Just passed through the night market in Windrush Square, salt beef beigal and pickle £6 .


----------



## mxh (Mar 1, 2014)

shygirl said:


> Just passed through the night market in Windrush Square, salt beef beigal and pickle £6 .



Wow that's steep. Did you notice what other food they have?


----------



## shygirl (Mar 1, 2014)

There were spicy chick pea wraps (£6), stuffed mushrooms (£5), post cheese on toast (£5 or £6) and can't remember the rest.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 1, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> When i was in The Albert yesterday a man came in with a small dog, the dog only had three legs lol. (i shouldn't really laugh)
> He was a very happy dog, probably because he was in a pub, and had no problems with mobility.
> 
> It's not the only three legged dog i have seen in Brixton, there is another one i occasionally see being walked, again it's a hind leg that is missing.



Glad you are back in the Albert - perhaps see you down there one day. Hope the three legged canine friend brings you luck.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 1, 2014)

shygirl said:


> Just passed through the night market in Windrush Square, salt beef beigal and pickle £6 .



Fuck me sideways with a pair of oxblood DM boots! That's just plain taking the piss!!!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 1, 2014)

shygirl said:


> There were spicy chick pea wraps (£6), stuffed mushrooms (£5), post cheese on toast (£5 or £6) and can't remember the rest.



On a cheaper note for other financially challenged urbs, I'm glad to see Noors in the market are still doing cans of chick peas at £1 for 3 cans and really good quality pitta breads, 3 packs for £1. Packs of the best flat breads (not those rubbish thin plasticy tasteless things that supermarkets sell) really cheaply too at about 75p if I remember correctly. I love it that I can still get a whole wheelie trolley of fresh veg, salad, herbs, spices and nice stuff enough for meals all week for two and not spend more than £15-20


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 1, 2014)

shygirl said:


> Just passed through the night market in Windrush Square, salt beef beigal and pickle £6 .


I hope someone is making a living out of it. If people can afford to pay that and are willing to buy at that price - good luck to them. 

Just hope it doesn't price the more reasonable value-for-money sort of traders out of the market.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 1, 2014)

Peanut Monkey said:


> The missus and me were trying to work out when the tank that used to be parked up on an Acre Lane forecourt disappeared? I thought it was there until the late 90s, she thought much later. Anyone got any idea or know what happened to it?





mxh said:


> I lived near to it on Acre Lane it was there until the gated development bought out the yard around 1999. They moved down to Coldharbour lane, don't know if they are still there.



I'm not a fan of military hardware generally, but I liked the utter quirky nature of an individual in Brixton owning a tank. Who was he? what was he like? 

Didn't Lambeth council make him move it not long after that? Half remember something about it in the SLP, saying it was against planning permission or was it parking regulations or something. Bet it scared parking wardens. Wonder if the authorities were afraid he would lead the next riot with it?


----------



## CH1 (Mar 1, 2014)

There is a thread here about the tank: Down memory lane: that white tank?


----------



## Jangleballix (Mar 1, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> I'm not a fan of military hardware generally, but I liked the utter quirky nature of an individual in Brixton owning a tank. Who was he? what was he like?
> 
> Didn't Lambeth council make him move it not long after that? Half remember something about it in the SLP, saying it was against planning permission or was it parking regulations or something. Bet it scared parking wardens. Wonder if the authorities were afraid he would lead the next riot with it?


I still recall, with a small smile, the owner's outrage at being stopped by the Met. for driving his pink self propelled gun* around Westminster Square. It was, apparently, a diabolical liberty.
* not a tank


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 1, 2014)

Jangleballix said:


> I still recall, with a small smile, the owner's outrage at being stopped by the Met. for driving his pink self propelled gun* around Westminster Square. It was, apparently, a diabolical liberty.
> * not a tank



oo er missus (I'd forgotten it was pink - was it always pink?)


----------



## fortyplus (Mar 1, 2014)

His name will come back to me. He lived in Norbury but had an engineering business on Acre Lane. It all started when he caught a marlin on a fishing holiday and put it on the roof of his house. The case which started with the marlin went to the House of Lords;  the tank/gun was just part of his defence. It  was usually to be seen with jump leads coming out of it; apparently it was a bugger to start. It was painted pink when it was used as a prop for a movie and when, after the disturbances of 95, the place was flooded with police from out of town he put a large polystyrene copper on it and drove it round the centre of Brixton.  Later it was white (for a wedding) and yellow (I don't know why).  John Gladden, that was his name.  I may not have all the details exactly correct.


----------



## Onket (Mar 1, 2014)

CH1 said:


> There is a thread here about the tank: Down memory lane: that white tank?


It's all in this link, posted on the previous page.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 1, 2014)

fortyplus said:


> His name will come back to me. He lived in Norbury but had an engineering business on Acre Lane. It all started when he caught a marlin on a fishing holiday and put it on the roof of his house. The case which started with the marlin went to the House of Lords;  the tank/gun was just part of his defence. It  was usually to be seen with jump leads coming out of it; apparently it was a bugger to start. It was painted pink when it was used as a prop for a movie and when, after the disturbances of 95, the place was flooded with police from out of town he put a large polystyrene copper on it and drove it round the centre of Brixton.  Later it was white (for a wedding) and yellow (I don't know why).  John Gladden, that was his name.  I may not have all the details exactly correct.



God save me from 'characters'


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 2, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> On a cheaper note for other financially challenged urbs, I'm glad to see Noors in the market are still doing cans of chick peas at £1 for 3 cans and really good quality pitta breads, 3 packs for £1. Packs of the best flat breads (not those rubbish thin plasticy tasteless things that supermarkets sell) really cheaply too at about 75p if I remember correctly. I love it that I can still get a whole wheelie trolley of fresh veg, salad, herbs, spices and nice stuff enough for meals all week for two and not spend more than £15-20


Yep, Nour is ace and proper value. The chick peas and pitta are a staple in the Hatter household. Even the supermarkets can't sell stuff that cheap. I regularly fill my rucksack full of food for no more than £5-£8.

I also like the fact they have an _extensive_ hot pepper sauce selection.


----------



## shifting gears (Mar 2, 2014)

While we're on hot sauce - Refill takeaway on Brighton Terrace sell their own homemade stuff - and my god, it's facemelting. I have high chilli tolerance and eat a lot of hot food but this stuff gets me hiccuping in seconds... In a good way. I've always got some in the fridge!


----------



## han (Mar 2, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> Yep, Nour is ace and proper value. The chick peas and pitta are a staple in the Hatter household. Even the supermarkets can't sell stuff that cheap. I regularly fill my rucksack full of food for no more than £5-£8.
> 
> I also like the fact they have an extensive hot pepper sauce selection.



Innit. 
My favourite shop in Brixton, hands down. I buy a rucksack of food from there every week, pretty much. Nowhere else can match either the price or quality. 

My favourite stuff is the Al Nakhil tahini, the pistachio halva in those big boxes, the feta and the absurdly cheap chick peas. Oh and all the quality veg.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 2, 2014)

First time in the Brixton interFACE pirate radio room this evening, already heard some great tunes all new to me. Love it.
http://www.interface.n.nu/


----------



## Manter (Mar 2, 2014)

There is a very odd magazine KFH (the estate agents) distribute- a mixture of London interest stuff and property porn- that has a slight but nicely photographed article about Brixton Windmill in it.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 2, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> First time in the Brixton interFACE pirate radio room this evening, already heard some great tunes all new to me. Love it.
> http://www.interface.n.nu/


nice one fella….every Sunday!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 2, 2014)

han said:


> ...
> My favourite stuff is the Al Nakhil tahini..


just bought that the other day for the first time…wicked stuff (big container compared to my usual stuff)


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2014)

Worth a look if you're in Brixton: See the work of over 130 Camberwell MA artists at Pomegranate, Brixton East











http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/03/...rwell-ma-artists-at-pomegranate-brixton-east/


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 4, 2014)

Well, imagine my surprise when i woke this morning and found sunshine and a clear blue sky.


----------



## Manter (Mar 4, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Well, imagine my surprise when i woke this morning and found sunshine and a clear blue sky.


Yeah, I shut the blinds and reopened them to check it was real


----------



## boohoo (Mar 4, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Well, imagine my surprise when i woke this morning and found sunshine and a clear blue sky.



But there was some frost too - I was very please.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 4, 2014)

boohoo said:


> But there was some frost too - I was very please.



We have been dew some.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 4, 2014)

boohoo said:


> But there was some frost too - I was very please.



It maybe a silly question but why were you pleased to see frost in Brixton this morning? I suspect it is something to do with gardening but i always thought frost was a killer.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 4, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood It was frost on Crown Point to be fair so maybe you guys didn't get any (we are up in the clouds around here). We have only had a couple of frosts this year and I don't remember it ever being like this. Even if we don't have snow, we still have a cold grey miserable winter. This years, it's just be rain, wind and fairly warm.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 4, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Dexter Deadwood It was frost on Crown Point to be fair so maybe you guys didn't get any (we are up in the clouds around here). We have only had a couple of frosts this year and I don't remember it ever being like this. Even if we don't have snow, we still have a cold grey miserable winter. This years, it's just be rain, wind and fairly warm.



Ah, you looking for snow. Here in the central Brixton valley, where the burgers are so honest they write articles about themselves in community papers, the sun beats down hard upon the pavements and through the rain stained windows. Posh pancakes are prepared in the village as people go about their business with a Spring in their step. Cupcakes cavort on Coldharbour Lane before bookmakers and fried chicken shops stir and for a moment all is ok with the world.
Still, mustn't grumble; the Sun has got it's hat on.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 4, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Ah, you looking for snow. Here in the central Brixton valley, where the burgers are so honest they write articles about themselves in community papers, the sun beats down hard upon the pavements and through the rain stained windows. Posh pancakes are prepared in the village as people go about their business with a Spring in their step. Cupcakes cavort on Coldharbour Lane before bookmakers and fried chicken shops stir and for a moment all is ok with the world.
> Still, mustn't grumble; the Sun has got it's hat on.



you thought about taking up writing?


----------



## boohoo (Mar 4, 2014)

Below is some writing from 1884 by Mrs Spurgeon about where I live:



> "From the breezy heights of Beulah Hill we command a lovely and uninterrupted view,. not of the fair earth merely, but of the fairer firmament above it; our windows are observatories whence many a longing, loving glance is cast heavenwards, and one of the chief pleasures of restful or contemplative hours is found in silently watching the ever-changing aspect of the sky... I never tire of gazing on the beautiful mysteries of the clouds. I love to watch the grand and solemn rolling of black and rugged masses, when storms are abroad, and the wind is marshaling them to a dread convention of brooding tempests ; and equally well I love to see them when, in summer days, the cloudlets float like flakes of driven snow across the deep blue ether, and lose themselves at the feet of mountains that rival the Alpine peaks in beauty and sublimity."



I never get tired of the view.


----------



## Manter (Mar 4, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It maybe a silly question but why were you pleased to see frost in Brixton this morning? I suspect it is something to do with gardening but i always thought frost was a killer.


Frosts and proper cold snaps kill slugs, wasps, Mosquito eggs and mould/mildew infestations. But we need the ground to get properly cold. A good cold winter is good for gardens (though late frosts can damage shoots and young plants) but it's mostly good for keeping bug infestations under control.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 4, 2014)

boohoo said:


> you thought about taking up writing?



I have thought about it again recently as i've been doing a lot of reading but i always dismiss the notion as a fancy. I wouldn't do it for pleasure but for the purpose of escape. If i could marshall words to form a lubricant and slip the surly bonds of urban poverty i would start today. Instead i am preoccupied with the cashless contents of brown envelopes and guerilla neighbours shooting poisoned arrows as they drop tactical dog shit in communal areas. There must be more to life than this, more than ideal homes and domestic bliss.


----------



## Sirena (Mar 4, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> We have been dew some.


We're approaching the first dew season of the year.  Late March to mid May.  The best dew is, of course May Dew.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 4, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I have thought about it again recently as i've been doing a lot of reading but i always dismiss the notion as a fancy. I wouldn't do it for pleasure but for the purpose of escape. If i could marshall words to form a lubricant and slip the surly bonds of urban poverty i would start today. Instead i am preoccupied with the cashless contents of brown envelopes and guerilla neighbours shooting poisoned arrows as they drop tactical dog shit in communal areas. There must be more to life than this, more than ideal homes and domestic bliss.


It's not a fancy, you're already doing it.


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm doing a little photo feature on the Barber Shops of Coldharbour Lane but can't remember what happened to the Twin Barbers. Anyonew know that their old shop is used for now? Is it the 'edgy' estate agents?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 4, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm doing a little photo feature on the Barber Shops of Coldharbour Lane but can't remember what happened to the Twin Barbers. Anyonew know that their old shop is used for now? Is it the 'edgy' estate agents?



This is/was a few doors down.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 4, 2014)

Lambeth Housing activists are meeting this evening at 7 in the effra social.. All welcome


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> This is/was a few doors down.
> 
> View attachment 49447


Yeah, I've got that one and the other three in that stretch!


----------



## colacubes (Mar 4, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm doing a little photo feature on the Barber Shops of Coldharbour Lane but can't remember what happened to the Twin Barbers. Anyonew know that their old shop is used for now? Is it the 'edgy' estate agents?



Nope. Other side of the entrance to Clifton Mansions. Currently empty I think.


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2014)

Here's the piece: 
Photo feature: the barber shops of Coldharbour Lane, Brixton


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 4, 2014)

brixtonians are invited to come and join the south east london urbanites for drinks sometime.  http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...drinks-march-the-anerley-arms-anerley.321292/


----------



## Smick (Mar 4, 2014)

Manter said:


> Frosts and proper cold snaps kill slugs, wasps, Mosquito eggs and mould/mildew infestations. But we need the ground to get properly cold. A good cold winter is good for gardens (though late frosts can damage shoots and young plants) but it's mostly good for keeping bug infestations under control.



Any advice for me in planting my garden in time for the summer? South facing, London SW2, 350cm x 470 cm patch of muck.

Lidl will be selling seed from tomorrow on but other than that I am not sure. Is it too cold now?


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 4, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> This is/was a few doors down.
> 
> View attachment 49447


Those buggers charged me extra money because my hair was a bit long.
What!? Isn't that the reason to go there? For your hair to be less long?


----------



## CH1 (Mar 4, 2014)

editor said:


> Here's the piece:
> Photo feature: the barber shops of Coldharbour Lane, Brixton


In your piece you mentioned Twin barbers.
Do you remember around 1985 when the Twins put a notice in their barbershop window saying "No Gays"?
La Bellos was not amused - and they had to remove it.


----------



## uk benzo (Mar 4, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm doing a little photo feature on the Barber Shops of Coldharbour Lane but can't remember what happened to the Twin Barbers. Anyonew know that their old shop is used for now? Is it the 'edgy' estate agents?



I've recently taken my 3 year old to Sami's (ex-Sitifis). They did a good job on his hair considering he screamed the place down and kicked the barber in his bollocks. That day, he referred to me as 'naughty papa'.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 4, 2014)

Smick said:


> Any advice for me in planting my garden in time for the summer? South facing, London SW2, 350cm x 470 cm patch of muck.
> 
> Lidl will be selling seed from tomorrow on but other than that I am not sure. Is it too cold now?



AstroTurf it


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 4, 2014)

One minute you are strolling down Effra Road in the brilliant sunshine taking your jacket off because you are working up a sweat; thinking about buying pancake mix and cut daffodils. Then someone paints the sky a dirty shade of grey and here come the rain again.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 4, 2014)

The Met's plans for Brixton this Thursday 6th, according to Jasper Lee:

""The SWAMP Brixton day will begin with Trident Anti Gang Unit raids starting around 6am and last until the early evening.

In addition there will be drug enforcement units using sniffer drugs in the centre of Brixton, parking enforcement will be ruthlessly enforced and Traffic police cars will be stopped and checked for tax and insurance, British Transport Police will check tickets at the Tube and use drugs dogs in the station. Immigration officers from UKBA will be targeting suspected illegal immigrants and Council Officers will hit all the shops with health and safety inspections, rough sleepers will be moved on and street drinkers arrested.

There will be a huge search for weapons. Abandoned vehicles will be towed away and the Truancy team will be targeting children throughout the day. All this will be filmed by the BBC as part of a documentary on the MPS."

Edit- Copied from his blog, here: http://leejasper.blogspot.co.uk/2014/03/police-operation-swamp-81-returns-to.html


----------



## thatguyhex (Mar 4, 2014)

Sigh.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 4, 2014)

I think I'll stop drinking red stripe from now on.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Mar 4, 2014)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Lambeth Housing activists are meeting this evening at 7 in the effra social.. All welcome


We have to stop meeting like this*.

*on opposite sides of Effra Road on a Tuesday evening


----------



## passivejoe (Mar 4, 2014)

So this is the nest step for South Beach... http://www.rightmove.co.uk/commercial-property-for-sale/property-43262020.html?premiumA=true

I hope whoever buys it does a better job of repairing the front.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 4, 2014)

editor said:


> Here's the piece:
> Photo feature: the barber shops of Coldharbour Lane, Brixton


What do you know about barbers?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 4, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> The Met's plans for Brixton this Thursday 6th, according to Jasper Lee:
> 
> ""The SWAMP Brixton day will begin with Trident Anti Gang Unit raids starting around 6am and last until the early evening.
> 
> ...




Lights, camera, action. Seems like the police and the media are spoiling for a fight. If only they would put that much effort into arresting some bankers in the City of London.


----------



## Sirena (Mar 4, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> One minute you are strolling down Effra Road in the brilliant sunshine taking your jacket off because you are working up a sweat; thinking about buying pancake mix and cut daffodils. Then someone paints the sky a dirty shade of grey and here come the rain again.


It's March isn't it.  The crazy weather is probably one of the reasons the Romans named it after the god of war.

Chestita Baba Marta!


----------



## Manter (Mar 4, 2014)

Smick said:


> Any advice for me in planting my garden in time for the summer? South facing, London SW2, 350cm x 470 cm patch of muck.
> 
> Lidl will be selling seed from tomorrow on but other than that I am not sure. Is it too cold now?


 there may be late frosts so I'd sow the seeds in trays inside if I were you, then you'll have happy little seedlings to plant on outside in April. Ringo set up a gardening thread, lots of advice and green fingered people in there....


----------



## T & P (Mar 4, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> The Met's plans for Brixton this Thursday 6th, according to Jasper Lee:
> 
> ""The SWAMP Brixton day will begin with Trident Anti Gang Unit raids starting around 6am and last until the early evening.
> 
> ...


Well, at least it's nice of them to give advance notice.

*makes mental note to leave drugs, weapons and untaxed car at home this Thursday*


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2014)

Lee Jasper has been busy nicking my images without credit.  Sigh.


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 5, 2014)

editor said:


> Lee Jasper has been busy nicking my images without credit.  Sigh.



Look mate Jee Lasper does a lot for the (insert as required) community!

Best you sort it out now and stop taking the piss of our own self appointed spokestwat.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 5, 2014)

editor said:


> Lee Jasper has been busy nicking my images without credit.  Sigh.


Does it actually matter?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 5, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> The Met's plans for Brixton this Thursday 6th, according to Jasper Lee:
> 
> ""The SWAMP Brixton day will begin with Trident Anti Gang Unit raids starting around 6am and last until the early evening.
> 
> ...


Great bit of community relations then - harrass locals for a day and let the BBC make a programme out of it.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 5, 2014)

Also from that article


> The focus will be on the Coldharbpour Lane ward where we have seen an influx of new well organised middle class resident,  slumming it from Chelsea and demanding that police and Council take actions
> 
> I hear that new residents on Coldharbour Lane are already making noise complaints about established black business of many years standing who for years have played music outside their shops.As these new resident move in they demand the ambiance and policing that they enjoyed in areas such as Chelsea and Richmond.  This SWAMP policing operations also speaks to the politics of policing, post the Mark Duggan verdict, it has a focus on press public relations management, short term electoral gain,  reputation management and gentrification than it has to do with tackling crime.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 5, 2014)

If they actually wanted to nick people, why the fuck would they advertise it. I think that second quote from Brixton Hatter tells it all.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Mar 5, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Does it actually matter?



I think it does. If someone creates an image, they have the right to decide how it's used, whether it's for financial gain or not.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 5, 2014)

And there is also the copyright.


----------



## Winot (Mar 5, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> And there is also the copyright.



"And don't copy the copyright"

The Streets


----------



## Chilavert (Mar 5, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Does it actually matter?


Of course it matters.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 5, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Does it actually matter?


2am antagonizing? tut tut.

(i left the American spelling just to annoy you)


----------



## Onket (Mar 5, 2014)

Well it's annoyed me too, now.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 5, 2014)

Onket said:


> Well it's annoyed me too, now.



I'm half American so I can throw in the odd American spelling to celebrate my heritage.


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Does it actually matter?


Does it matter if I come around your house and nick some of your stuff?


----------



## teuchter (Mar 5, 2014)

ChrisSouth said:


> I think it does. If someone creates an image, they have the right to decide how it's used, whether it's for financial gain or not.


I get the general principal. But if it's just a photo of a station sign, for example, there will be loads of almost identical photos knocking about. I don't see how anything in the world changes depending on which one is used.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 5, 2014)

editor said:


> Does it matter if I come around your house and nick some of your stuff?


Yes.


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Yes.


Well, there's your stupid question answered for you.


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I get the general principal. But if it's just a photo of a station sign, for example, there will be loads of almost identical photos knocking about. I don't see how anything in the world changes depending on which one is used.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 5, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I get the general principal. But if it's just a photo of a station sign, for example, there will be loads of almost identical photos knocking about. I don't see how anything in the world changes depending on which one is used.


It's the laziness of someone not taking their own photos. If the photos are copyright or creative commons, they do need permission to be used and they do need to give credit. If there are that many stock photos about, then I'm sure they could find a picture not protected by copyright or creative commons.


It's also crap when all your time and effort is used by someone else at a click of a button/mouse.


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2014)

The supposed commonality of the subject matter does not make the work of the photographer any less worthy of protection.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 5, 2014)

It's just good manners as well.


----------



## Onket (Mar 5, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I'm half American so I can throw in the odd American spelling to celebrate my heritage.


I'd forgotten about that.

I'm one quarter Canadian, what am I allowed to do?


----------



## boohoo (Mar 5, 2014)

Onket said:


> I'd forgotten about that.
> 
> I'm one quarter Canadian, what am I allowed to do?



Hang out with a moose? Eat maple syrup? Perform well at winter sports?


----------



## Onket (Mar 5, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Hang out with a moose? Eat maple syrup? Perform well at winter sports?


I am a fan of maple syrup, tbf.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 5, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Well, imagine my surprise when i woke this morning and found sunshine and a clear blue sky.





Manter said:


> Yeah, I shut the blinds and reopened them to check it was real


2 days in a row
something fishy is going on


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 5, 2014)

editor said:


> Lee Jasper has been busy nicking my images without credit.  Sigh.


shit :/
was gonna apply for a job as proofreader after reading that article


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 5, 2014)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> 2 days in a row
> something fishy is going on



I wasn't going to comment on it today because it went all overcast yesterday just as i was enjoying it.


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 5, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I'm half American so I can throw in the odd American spelling to celebrate my heritage.


If I were you, I'd be more inclined to mourn the fact that I was only half British.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 5, 2014)

re: the photo thing, I took a photo and posted it on my twitter of an incident in the floods near my home. it got picked up and used - with my permission - by two local news organisations and i got interviewed by one via email.

however i was surprised and irrationally irate at how many people nicked the picture and passed it off as their own.

if it was part of my income stream/serious hobby i totally get why you would be fucked off.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Great bit of community relations then - harrass locals for a day and let the BBC make a programme out of it.


For the record here is what the Police sent out to residents last Friday:

Dear Coldharbour residents,
Lambeth Council, Lambeth Police and Trident Central Gangs Unit, will undertake a significant number of activities in Brixton to tackle gang related violence, street crime and Anti Social Behaviour.
This planned partnership day of action will include weapon sweeps in parks and open spaces, trading standards and licensing visits, abandoned car removals, Anti Social Behaviour operations, tenancy enforcement and operations to tackle robbery.
*6th MARCH - Windrush Square Engagement Event 2pm-6pm – COME ALONG!*

There will be various stalls offering information designed to encourage young people into education, employment and diversionary activities including Job Centre Plus, Street Doctors and Dance United London Academy.
In addition, the London Fire Brigade will be present along with mobile Police station, Battersea Dogs and Cats home and Community Safety.

This day will be supported by the mobile CCTV van and increased police patrols during the evening as well as arrest enquiries on those persons involved in gang related violence.

Local police and council officers will be present throughout the day to provide reassurance patrols and assistance. Officers from Police and Council as well as local Safer Neighbourhood staff will be available to answer any questions you
may have. 

ALSO - _*Ever wondered what you would do if you found a weapon in your park or open space? Interested in Forensic Science? If you are interested there is an opportunity to attend a Weapons Sweep training session run by Trident Gangs Command, which is part of the Metropolitan Police. *
*If you are interested, please contact Aysev Ismail from Lambeth Councils Community Safety team. Email: aismail@lambeth.gov.uk or telephone 07947484766**.*_
Regards
PCSO Donna Rennison | 7309LX | Metropolitan Police | Coldharbour Safer Neighbourhood Team, 236 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton SW9 8SD.

Total Policing is the Met's commitment to be on the streets and in your communities to catch offenders, prevent crime and support victims. We are here for London, working with you to make our capital safer.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 5, 2014)

Onket said:


> I'd forgotten about that.
> 
> I'm one quarter Canadian, what am I allowed to do?


 
Sew a little flag onto everything you own.


----------



## Onket (Mar 5, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Sew a little flag onto everything you own.


One quarter of the flag.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 5, 2014)

EastEnder said:


> If I were you, I'd be more inclined to mourn the fact that I was only half British.



Shall we talk about your ancestry then????


----------



## boohoo (Mar 5, 2014)

Onket said:


> One quarter of the flag.


My daughter's nursery had flags of the world up representing the variety of countries the kids come from. They had a Mauritius flag  (she is a quarter Mauritian) but not an American one. Hopefully she didn't pick up on that (she was only just one then!)


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 5, 2014)

If the Police are really keen on catching criminals why don't they just raid every bookmakers in Brixton, no need to bring along Battersea Cats and Dogs home. While they are at it they could arrest all those CEO's who know and depend upon the criminal activity that is given safe harbour in their poverty pimp shops.


----------



## Manter (Mar 5, 2014)

The cycooldelic site on Brixton road seems to have become car tyre storage. Huge piles of them, with more being unloaded as I went past. More positively, it looks like they are doing something to the building itself- it looks like some effort is being made to stop it from falling down round the ears of the residents.....


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 5, 2014)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> shit :/
> was gonna apply for a job as proofreader after reading that article



you can't polish a ....
what annoys me most about Lee Jasper these days is that everything he writes/campaigns about, even on the slightest offchance i might agree with any of it, I can't tell, because he's so bloody incoherent. can't make head or tail of most of his rhetoric and I'm 95% convinced it's not worth the bother of trying to understand him any more.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 5, 2014)

I was amazed he has 6200 followers.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 5, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> I was amazed he has 6200 followers.



He plays the Twitter game, collecting followers by following.


----------



## aussw9 (Mar 5, 2014)

Onket said:


> I'd forgotten about that.
> 
> I'm one quarter Canadian, what am I allowed to do?



ensure you're overly polite...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 5, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Does it actually matter?



If part of your living were made from photography, would the unauthorised use of your images ("theft", as it's known) matter to *you*?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 5, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Also from that article



Of course, Lee isn't trying to play politics by reporting this in confrontational language, oh no.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 5, 2014)

Onket said:


> I'd forgotten about that.
> 
> I'm one quarter Canadian, what am I allowed to do?



Mooses.  You're allowed to do mooses.


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 5, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Mooses.  You're allowed to do mooses.


That's no way to talk about Mrs Onket!!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 5, 2014)

Onket said:


> One quarter of the flag.



One and a quarter lobes of a maple leaf.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 5, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> you can't polish a ....
> what annoys me most about Lee Jasper these days is that everything he writes/campaigns about, even on the slightest offchance i might agree with any of it, I can't tell, because he's so bloody incoherent. can't make head or tail of most of his rhetoric and I'm 95% convinced it's not worth the bother of trying to understand him any more.



I just read everything through a "Lee Jasper is most interested in doing well for Lee Jasper" filter, and everything makes some sort of (semi-comprehensible) sense.
He's like a living embodiment of _Private Eye's_ Dave Spart.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 5, 2014)

aussw9 said:


> ensure you're overly polite...



An add an inquisitive "eh?" to the end of every sentence.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> If the Police are really keen on catching criminals why don't they just raid every bookmakers in Brixton, no need to bring along Battersea Cats and Dogs home. While they are at it they could arrest all those CEO's who know and depend upon the criminal activity that is given safe harbour in their poverty pimp shops.


I agree with you about betting shops being undesirable, though not convinced their patrons are necessarily largely criminal.
IMHO they serve as useful locales for those addicted to Brew as they appear to offer toilet facilities which are generally sparse, or "For customers only" elsewhere in Brixton town centre.
I could rant all day about betting itself - but I went to a Methodist school, and sympathise with the original Methodist ethos of saving people from their addictions. Not fashionable today - unless the problem can be medicalised.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 5, 2014)

boohoo said:


> It's the laziness of someone not taking their own photos. If the photos are copyright or creative commons, they do need permission to be used and they do need to give credit. If there are that many stock photos about, then I'm sure they could find a picture not protected by copyright or creative commons.
> 
> 
> It's also crap when all your time and effort is used by someone else at a click of a button/mouse.



Like I said, I understand the principle and I understand why we have copyright law and I understand that people's livelihoods depend on it being upheld. Myself included to some extent.

However I think you have to consider the particular circumstances. Has the photo been used for financial gain and has the instance of its use meant that anyone who would otherwise have been paid has not...and is the photo particularly unique or original or in some way of particular value.

I'm all for protecting the value of and renumeration for creative work but sometimes surely a little pragmatism is in order. As a photographer it's easy to get a bit precious about your largely unremarkable photos. It's 2014 and millions of photos are being taken every minute. Unlike a decade or two ago the majority of photos taken require negligible skill or investment or time to create and make public. I think a lot of 'photographers' need to be a bit more realistic about the value of what they create. To put it another way they need to get over themselves. Every instance of a photo being nicked online is bad manners, but not every instance should be subject to the same indignance and sometimes perhaps we should recognise that in the scheme of things it just isn't worth bothering ourselves about.

Does it really make sense to suggest that Lee Jasper should have gone out and taken a photo a multitude of which already exist? I don't see what it would gain, other than wasting time and energy.

Hence my question, does it really matter? _In this instance?_ And when it doesn't really matter, maybe it's nice just to share, instead of rigidly asserting ownership of everything you have some part in creating?


----------



## fortyplus (Mar 5, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Like I said, I understand the principle and I understand why we have copyright law and I understand that people's livelihoods depend on it being upheld. Myself included to some extent.
> 
> However I think you have to consider the particular circumstances. Has the photo been used for financial gain and has the instance of its use meant that anyone who would otherwise have been paid has not...and is the photo particularly unique or original or in some way of particular value.
> 
> ...



It's just polite to ask. If you take without asking, it makes you look a bit of an arse. Or, in Jasper's case, a little bit more of a massive arse.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 5, 2014)

Potentially, my badgering of Brixton Library to remove their ugly blue and yellow signs out front has worked.

They told me the big boss was looking into my suggestion and ... the signs have gone.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 5, 2014)

fortyplus said:


> It's just polite to ask.



I agree.


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Like I said, I understand the principle and I understand why we have copyright law and I understand that people's livelihoods depend on it being upheld. Myself included to some extent.
> 
> However I think you have to consider the particular circumstances. Has the photo been used for financial gain and has the instance of its use meant that anyone who would otherwise have been paid has not...and is the photo particularly unique or original or in some way of particular value.
> 
> ...


What's quite remarkable and frankly rather sad is that you're prepared to go to all the effort of constructing these pathetic 'arguments' just to score a cheap point against me.

I'm sorry you don't understand the concept of copyright or why content creators have* every right* to be paid/credited for their own work, but this notion that it's just fine for third parties to freely help themselves to copyrighted work without even having to ask permission, let alone give credit and/or payment to the author is painfully stupid.







If you want to use this photo: ask. And I don't give a shit about your opinion of how good or bad it is.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 5, 2014)

editor said:


> If you want to use this photo: ask. And I don't give a shit about your opinion of how good or bad it is.



Excellent, the blue signs!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 5, 2014)

CH1 said:


> For the record here is what the Police sent out to residents last Friday:
> 
> Dear Coldharbour residents,
> Lambeth Council, Lambeth Police and Trident Central Gangs Unit, will undertake a significant number of activities in Brixton to tackle gang related violence, street crime and Anti Social Behaviour.
> ...


Thanks for posting that. Interesting that it only went to Coldharbour residents and not anyone else - e.g. Ferndale, a ward whch is merely _metres_ in the other direction.


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Thanks for posting that. Interesting that it only went to Coldharbour residents and not anyone else - e.g. Ferndale, a ward whch is merely _metres_ in the other direction.


I didn't get one!


----------



## teuchter (Mar 5, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm sorry you don't understand the concept of copyright or why content creators have* every right* to be paid/credited for their own work, but this notion that it's just fine for third parties to freely help themselves to copyrighted work without even having to ask permission, let alone give credit and/or payment to the author is painfully stupid..



Sigh.


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Sigh.


Even by your tragically lame '_let's pick a fight about anything_' standards, your insistence that photographers should just "get over themselves" when someone steals their work without permission, credit or payment was truly piss-poor stuff.

No wonder you're sighing.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 6, 2014)

editor said:


> your insistence that photographers should just "get over themselves" when someone steals their work without permission,



Yes, yes, that's _just_ what I said, isn't it.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Yes, yes, that's _just_ what I said, isn't it.


Yes, it is.


teuchter said:


> I think a lot of 'photographers' need to be a bit more realistic about the value of what they create. *To put it another way they need to get over themselves*.


It's quite the stupidest argument you've come up with for quite a while.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 6, 2014)

Two sentences, which share some of their words with each other, and therefore say the same thing. Brilliant.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Two sentences, which share some of their words with each other, and therefore say the same thing. Brilliant.


I'd give up on it if I were you, and perhaps start to wonder where your little obsession is leading you.

Still maybe it's nice just to share, instead of rigidly asserting ownership of everything, so perhaps you'd like to share out some of your wages with everyone here?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 6, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Like I said, I understand the principle and I understand why we have copyright law and I understand that people's livelihoods depend on it being upheld. Myself included to some extent.
> 
> However I think you have to consider the particular circumstances. Has the photo been used for financial gain and has the instance of its use meant that anyone who would otherwise have been paid has not...and is the photo particularly unique or original or in some way of particular value.
> 
> ...



Just admit you spunked too soon this month.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 6, 2014)

CH1 said:


> I agree with you about betting shops being undesirable, *though not convinced their patrons are necessarily largely criminal.*
> IMHO they serve as useful locales for those addicted to Brew as they appear to offer toilet facilities which are generally sparse, or "For customers only" elsewhere in Brixton town centre.
> I could rant all day about betting itself - but I went to a Methodist school, and sympathise with the original Methodist ethos of saving people from their addictions. Not fashionable today - unless the problem can be medicalised.



It's mostly victims of capitalism in the shops that's why the shops plant themselves in the poorest areas as you know.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 6, 2014)

My mum died Tuesday, she was a Brixton person for the most part of her life.

I was born on the Fulham Palace Road, a slum back in the day. A council flat was a step up and we moved to a flat opposite the Oval cricket ground.
Then we moved to Robsart Street when i was about six or so. The damp in my bedroom almost killed me, it had a life of it's own that it wasn't content with.
We escaped it and moved across the road to Myatts Field Estate which was so much more dangerous.

She did three different jobs just to put food on the table. It was money that she earned and she controlled that. She made sure of that, it didn't go on drink or fags; it wasn't wasted like my fathers wage.
She had to take risks to look after the three of us. She never took a drink in her life. She cleaned all the council estates of Brixton, all of them, and after twenty years she was told to fuck off we don't need you any more.

All she wanted was a house of her own with a front garden and somewhere to park a car, she got nothing, not even close.

She was just one of those many people that got slaughtered by a nasty mindset that took hold thirty years ago.

Apparently, in her last few years she became a legend in Romford market so thank you to those people that engaged with her. From what I've  been told she was respected, she was known.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 6, 2014)

sorry to hear about your mum Dexter Deadwood


----------



## Onket (Mar 6, 2014)

Absolutely. Sad news, Dexter Deadwood but sounds like you've got strong memories.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 6, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Potentially, my badgering of Brixton Library to remove their ugly blue and yellow signs out front has worked.
> 
> They told me the big boss was looking into my suggestion and ... the signs have gone.


Could you have a go at the Public Conveniences?

The public conveniences cannot be re-opened allegedly because of a 1986 policy stating that public toilets cannot be re-opened once closed - and this one got closed to install the late unlamented fountain.

Either they should change the by-law or give us a wine bar like in Crystal Palace!


----------



## CH1 (Mar 6, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Thanks for posting that. Interesting that it only went to Coldharbour residents and not anyone else - e.g. Ferndale, a ward whch is merely _metres_ in the other direction.


Regarding the email from Coldharbour police - they probably also did send similar for Ferndale. 

I only got this because I complained at the Victim Care day on 6th Feb that they were apparently abolishing, or trying to abolish the CPCG and I have no idea what was going on about the "Safer Neighbourhood Forum" for Coldharbour Ward. 

Apparently I am now on their email list to be told about Safer Neighbourhood Forum meetings etc.

As you can see, communication is not their forté.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 6, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> My mum died Tuesday, she was a Brixton person for the most part of her life.
> 
> I was born on the Fulham Palace Road, a slum back in the day. A council flat was a step up and we moved to a flat opposite the Oval cricket ground.
> Then we moved to Robsart Street when i was about six or so. The damp in my bedroom almost killed me, it had a life of it's own that it wasn't content with.
> ...


You have my sympathy. You mum sounds like a determined lady.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 6, 2014)

So sorry for your loss Dexter Deadwood


----------



## nagapie (Mar 6, 2014)

Sorry to hear that, Dexter Deadwood


----------



## leanderman (Mar 6, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Could you have a go at the Public Conveniences?
> 
> The public conveniences cannot be re-opened allegedly because of a 1986 policy stating that public toilets cannot be re-opened once closed - and this one got closed to install the late unlamented fountain.
> 
> Either they should change the by-law or give us a wine bar like in Crystal Palace!



Ok! And I do not believe their excuses


----------



## teuchter (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear that too, dexter deadwood.


----------



## shygirl (Mar 6, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> you can't polish a ....
> what annoys me most about Lee Jasper these days is that everything he writes/campaigns about, even on the slightest offchance i might agree with any of it, I can't tell, because he's so bloody incoherent. can't make head or tail of most of his rhetoric and I'm 95% convinced it's not worth the bother of trying to understand him any more.



Er, Lee, incoherent?  I've been at countless meetings with him, I can assure you he's anything but incoherent.


----------



## shygirl (Mar 6, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Thanks for posting that. Interesting that it only went to Coldharbour residents and not anyone else - e.g. Ferndale, a ward whch is merely _metres_ in the other direction.



I didn't get one through my door.


----------



## shygirl (Mar 6, 2014)

So sorry to hear about your mum Dexter.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm Coldharbour and didn't get it either.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 6, 2014)

shygirl said:


> I didn't get one through my door.





colacubes said:


> I'm Coldharbour and didn't get it either.


As I said in my earlier reply - I got this by email because I had queried why nobody seemed to know who was on the Coldharbour Neighbourhood Safety Panel, or when it met and they put me on an email contact list.

Maybe you should both go to "engage" them today and tell them you want to know what's happening in your own neighbourhood (i.e. Coldharbour)

I actually have been attending CPCG meetings on and off since 1984. I take a dim view of this Safer Neighbourhood Panel development which seems to be very much "don't call us, we'll call you".

As you will know CPCG was always open to everyone to come and air their concerns - and the CPCG itself was influential in some legislation back in the 1980s. (PACE)

I think it would be appropriate for community members to seize the moment as it were and seek to make these SNP arrangements as open and democratic as possible.

That is not to say that I have given up on CPCG - though I cannot see how it will continue in its present form as their office hire costs and staffing costs are apparently unfunded from April onwards.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2014)

I shall engage later.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 6, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-26464789

make of that what you will.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-26464789
> 
> make of that what you will.





> A bird carrying a lit cigarette to its nest has been blamed for starting a fire in a building in south London.



That is crazy!


----------



## Onket (Mar 6, 2014)

Hope the birds are ok!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 6, 2014)

shygirl said:


> Er, Lee, incoherent?  I've been at countless meetings with him, I can assure you he's anything but incoherent.



He didn't do too well in the comprehensibility stakes on the threads he posted on here.  Then again, he was also trying to bullshit and blag when he was on here, so he may have confused himself a bit.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 6, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-26464789
> 
> make of that what you will.


I could strip the BBC layout off and put The Onion across the top and you'd not even blink an eye. It's even got the snappy quote from Area Man at the end.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 6, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> My mum died Tuesday, she was a Brixton person for the most part of her life.
> 
> I was born on the Fulham Palace Road, a slum back in the day. A council flat was a step up and we moved to a flat opposite the Oval cricket ground.
> Then we moved to Robsart Street when i was about six or so. The damp in my bedroom almost killed me, it had a life of it's own that it wasn't content with.
> ...



Dexter so sorry to hear such sad news, Chin up mate and stay strong.


----------



## blameless77 (Mar 6, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Like I said, I understand the principle and I understand why we have copyright law and I understand that people's livelihoods depend on it being upheld. Myself included to some extent.
> 
> However I think you have to consider the particular circumstances. Has the photo been used for financial gain and has the instance of its use meant that anyone who would otherwise have been paid has not...and is the photo particularly unique or original or in some way of particular value.
> 
> ...



It's easy to ask!


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 6, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood - sorry to hear your sad news.   You mum sounds like an amazing person.  She may not have gotten the house she wanted but it sounds like she took great pride in her children (from what you say) and was a respected person.  I'd be pleased if someone said the same about me one day.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2014)

Well, I had an enjoyable night around town tonight. I like Thursdays in Brixton


----------



## Nedrop (Mar 7, 2014)

Brindisia getting some urban art all over it's shutters this morning

I like graffiti but it does make me chuckle when places like Keatings Estate Agents and more 'upmarket' places hire graffiti artists to attempt to add some edge/fit in


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 7, 2014)

Thank you all for your kind messages.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2014)

Nedrop said:


> Brindisia getting some urban art all over it's shutters this morning
> 
> I like graffiti but it does make me chuckle when places like Keatings Estate Agents and more 'upmarket' places hire graffiti artists to attempt to add some edge/fit in


Edgy! Urban! Vibrant!


----------



## teuchter (Mar 7, 2014)

blameless77 said:


> It's easy to ask!



Maybe but to then wait for a reply? If you're wanting to stick in a few images to illustrate a quick blog post, most people wouldn't consider this practical.

In any case it turns out via another thread that editor probably nicks images himself. I don't think there's anything wrong with that given the particular circumstances in that case. Which is what I am trying to say. Sometimes it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Onket (Mar 7, 2014)

I think it means it's different rules for different people.

Just like lots of things.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 7, 2014)

Well, I have been told that any further comment whatsoever will earn me a ban. So, that's that.


----------



## Onket (Mar 7, 2014)

Censorship in action.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 7, 2014)

worse than north korea, this place.


----------



## Onket (Mar 7, 2014)

Yeah, cos that's the only level of oppression there is.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 8, 2014)

It's just a big, old dirty river this thread and that's part of its charm; at least that's the way i choose to think about it. This is always my first port of call, a harbour and a village full of sailors and suitors; and a few pirates. 

The bang and the clatter when a poster hits this thread is the pulse.


----------



## zenie (Mar 8, 2014)

Sorry for your loss Dexter Deadwood.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 8, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your Mum Dexter Deadwood best wishes to you and your family


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 8, 2014)

Sorry for your troubles Dexter Deadwood


----------



## Onket (Mar 8, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It's just a big, old dirty river this thread and that's part of its charm; at least that's the way i choose to think about it. This is always my first port of call, a harbour and a village full of sailors and suitors; and a few pirates.
> 
> The bang and the clatter when a poster hits this thread is the pulse.


A fine way to look at it. Great post.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 8, 2014)

First visit to Streatham ice rink today. Amazing place. Decent prices


----------



## Winot (Mar 8, 2014)

leanderman said:


> First visit to Streatham ice rink today. Amazing place. Decent prices



How does it compare to Brixton?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 8, 2014)

Have just read about Stockwell fire in the Malta Times, in the international news section.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 8, 2014)

Winot said:


> How does it compare to Brixton?



Bigger, better, cheaper.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 8, 2014)

Harder, better, faster, stronger?


----------



## kalibuzz (Mar 9, 2014)

does someone know what time the Queen's Head closes on a Sunday night?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 10, 2014)

Shocked by some graffiti on Amesbury Ave on Streatham Hill yesterday. It was scribbled in quite big letters on a building site sign.

"All blacks go back"


----------



## Rushy (Mar 10, 2014)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Shocked by some graffiti on Amesbury Ave on Streatham Hill yesterday. It was scribbled in quite big letters on a building site sign.
> 
> "All blacks go back"



Probably by an Aussie.
They're not even playing in the UK this year, I don't think.


----------



## Smick (Mar 10, 2014)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Shocked by some graffiti on Amesbury Ave on Streatham Hill yesterday. It was scribbled in quite big letters on a building site sign.
> 
> "All blacks go back"



That is atrocious. Amesbury is a bit run down near Hillside Road. It seems that as you progress through the alphabet the streets get nicer, with Downton being the most pleasant of the lot. I would never want for anything again if I had a nice house on Downton Avenue.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 10, 2014)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Shocked by some graffiti on Amesbury Ave on Streatham Hill yesterday. It was scribbled in quite big letters on a building site sign.
> 
> "All blacks go back"



Report it here:

http://www.fixmystreet.com/

You can pint roughly where it is on the map and it will automatically get sent to the council.  They'll go and paint it over.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 10, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Probably by an Aussie.
> They're not even playing in the UK this year, I don't think.


i even thought it might be some kind of ironic thing at first.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2014)

Up the workers! Brixton Ritzy staff are going to ballot for industrial action over their Living Wage claim.

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/03/...for-industrial-action-over-living-wage-claim/


----------



## Onket (Mar 10, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Report it here:
> 
> http://www.fixmystreet.com/
> 
> You can pint roughly where it is on the map and it will automatically get sent to the council.  They'll go and paint it over.


Not sure they will if it's on private property, for example a building site sign. Dunno. They do priortise racist/offensive graff though.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 10, 2014)

Onket said:


> Not sure they will if it's on private property, for example a building site sign. Dunno. They do priortise racist/offensive graff though.



Good point but can't hurt.  Like you say hopefully they'll sort it given that it's offensive.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2014)

It kicked off outside my block just now, with a woman shouting at two guys saying she was going to call the police. They seemed to have 'tooled up' with some beer bottles but she went at them with a big block of wood and they backed off. She drove off still shouting at them.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2014)

Some photos from the Windmill's International Woman's Day gig. All three bands were ace. I love The Nuns.


















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/03/...al-womens-day-at-the-brixton-windmill-photos/


----------



## Smick (Mar 10, 2014)

editor said:


> Up the workers! Brixton Ritzy staff are going to ballot for industrial action over their Living Wage claim.
> 
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/03/...for-industrial-action-over-living-wage-claim/


 
Does anyone know if the wages have changed since Picturehouse was bought out by the cinema change? Are the Picturehouse wages different to the rest of the chain?

Given the prices charged by the Ritzy, they really should do better with their staff's wage. The difficulty is that cinemas are trying to automate their operations as much as possible so the staff have less and less bargaining power.

I'd be happy to join any boycott, although I only go about 4 or 5 times a year. Always to the Ritzy though and we usually spend the guts of £30 each time.


----------



## Winot (Mar 10, 2014)

editor said:


> Up the workers! Brixton Ritzy staff are going to ballot for industrial action over their Living Wage claim.
> 
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/03/...for-industrial-action-over-living-wage-claim/


 
Have emailed Picture House and Cine World.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2014)

Smick said:


> Does anyone know if the wages have changed since Picturehouse was bought out by the cinema change? Are the Picturehouse wages different to the rest of the chain?
> 
> Given the prices charged by the Ritzy, they really should do better with their staff's wage. The difficulty is that cinemas are trying to automate their operations as much as possible so the staff have less and less bargaining power.
> 
> I'd be happy to join any boycott, although I only go about 4 or 5 times a year. Always to the Ritzy though and we usually spend the guts of £30 each time.


I can't really afford the Ritzy any more, but given how immensely popular it now is - and the high prices they charge - it seems very strange that they can't even afford to pay their workers a decent wage.


----------



## Winot (Mar 10, 2014)

Article in the Standard today:

Exhibition charts Electric Brixton's transition from silent film cinema to rock venue


----------



## Nedrop (Mar 10, 2014)

I find The Ritzy amazingly cheap for a London cinema...with members discount a ticket is £4.50 on a Monday! I have to pay £13 odd pounds out in the zone 6 wilderness when i visit my family.

Granted you have to shell out £36 for a years membership but you get 3 free tickets which effectively covers the cost, and 10% off at the bar, great value if you ask me.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2014)

I can't say that £10.50 for a seat in the week strikes me as "amazingly" cheap.


----------



## Nedrop (Mar 10, 2014)

..and that is why i see all my films on a Monday for £4.50 (£6.50 for non members)


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2014)

Nedrop said:


> ..and that is why i see all my films on a Monday for £4.50 (£6.50 for non members)


Ah, so what you meant to say was that, "The Ritzy is amazingly cheap for a London cinema.. _on a Monday only_."


----------



## Nedrop (Mar 10, 2014)

Oh dear i appear to have got myself into one of those petty spats with the editor that seem ever prevalent on here....

I apologise for taking advantage of a money saving offer at my local cinema on a regular basis

I believe Streatham Odeon is a budget £10.45 a go to The Ritzys £10.50 for the rest of the week, and what an improvement that 5p makes.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 10, 2014)

Nedrop said:


> Oh dear i appear to have got myself into one of those petty spats with the editor that seem ever prevalent on here....
> 
> I apologise for taking advantage of a money saving offer at my local cinema on a regular basis
> 
> I believe Streatham Odeon is a budget £10.45 a go to The Ritzys £10.50 for the rest of the week, and what an improvement that 5p makes.



Membership is good value.


----------



## Onket (Mar 10, 2014)

Nedrop said:


> Oh dear i appear to have got myself into one of those petty spats with the editor that seem ever prevalent on here.....


It can happen.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2014)

Nedrop said:


> Oh dear i appear to have got myself into one of those petty spats with the editor that seem ever prevalent on here....
> 
> I apologise for taking advantage of a money saving offer at my local cinema on a regular basis


I was just giving my opinion and suggesting that it's perhaps not such great value as you suggest. No need for you to get all shirty. 


leanderman said:


> Membership is good value.


It's now gone up to £40, btw.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 10, 2014)

Brixton buzz article regarding the C4 sham vox pop brixton interview mentioned in the standard Londoner diary bit this evening


----------



## T & P (Mar 10, 2014)

Orange Wednesdays are good value- but then that applies to other cinemas too.

In any event, it is well shit of the Ritzy not to pay their employees a decent wage. All such employers ought to be named and shamed. Especially those who are clearly doing well.


----------



## Sirena (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Gramsci (Mar 11, 2014)

editor said:


> I can't really afford the Ritzy any more, but given how immensely popular it now is - and the high prices they charge - it seems very strange that they can't even afford to pay their workers a decent wage.



The BFI is cheaper than the Ritzy and pays it staff the Living Wage.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 11, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> The BFI is cheaper than the Ritzy and pays it staff the Living Wage.


Not really comparable, to be fair. The BFI gets millions in government funding every year and is a registered charity.

from wiki:


> The BFI operates with three sources of income. The largest is public money allocated by the Department for Culture, Media and Sport. In 2011–12, this funding amounted to approximately £20m.[_citation needed_] The second largest source is commercial activity such as receipts from ticket sales at BFI Southbank or the BFI London IMAX theatre (2007, £5m), sales of DVDs, etc. Thirdly, grants and sponsorship of around £5m are obtained from various sources, including National Lottery funding grants, private sponsors and through donations (J. Paul Getty, Jr. donated around £1m in his will following his death in 2003). The BFI is also the distributor for all Lottery funds for film (in 2011–12 this will amount to c.£25m).


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 11, 2014)

Just read the idiots were protesting outside the marie stopes clinic on brixton hill an hour ago, can't guarantee whether they are still there though.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Mar 11, 2014)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Just read the idiots were protesting outside the marie stopes clinic on brixton hill an hour ago, can't guarantee whether they are still there though.



They were there a couple of weekends ago. A large group not actually protesting, but all kneeling on the pavement praying to a scroll of embroidered material


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 11, 2014)

shakespearegirl said:


> They were there a couple of weekends ago. A large group not actually protesting, but all kneeling on the pavement praying to a scroll of embroidered material


read something about a large picture of a dead foetus.
and a bus stop full of schoolchildren waiting.
nice
:/


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 11, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Not really comparable, to be fair. The BFI gets millions in government funding every year and is a registered charity.
> 
> from wiki:



The BFI also use that funding to do things that commercial cinema does not. Some of which is free to the public. Such as:



> As well as its work on film, the BFI also devotes a large amount of its time to the preservation and study of British television programming and its history. In 2000, it published a high-profile list of the 100 Greatest British Television Programmes, as voted for by a range of industry figures.
> 
> The delayed redevelopment of the National Film Theatre finally took place in 2007, creating in the rebranded "BFI Southbank" new education spaces, a gallery, and a pioneering mediatheque which for the first time enabled the public to gain access, free of charge, to some of the otherwise inaccessible treasures in the National Film & Television Archive. The mediatheque has proved to be the most successful element of this redevelopment, and there are plans to roll out a network of them across the UK.



As a publicly funded body I assume they pay living wage to set a good example. Some Councils do this. 

Historically arguments about wages/ hours are nothing new.  I have managed to get through almost half of Marx Capital Volume 1. Chapter 10 The Working Day describes the struggle to get the working day limited to 10 hours. This got stubborn resistance from Mill owners who said it would destroy there business. They also said it would mean there workers would be worse off if they were limited to less working hours. They got economist to "prove" that reduction in hours would mean that they would lose any profit they made. As Marx shows once it was finally enforced this did not happen and they accepted it. ( It was Parliamentary acts that brought this in. Resisted at every turn by Mill owners.)

Would paying the Living Wage affect the profitability of Cineworld (owners of Picturehouse)? Of course it would. Would it destroy there business. No it would not. 

There is an argument to be made that the Living Wage should be the minimum wage for all work. 

Reading Marx, rather than what later people made of him, is a surprise. A lot of it is still relevant.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 12, 2014)

I just download everything from the internet, i go to the Pirates Bay (or a proxy site) and dock my PC portal there, i take what i want and i try to give it back in equal ratio. I share the content with others via USB sticks because they can't afford to take their children to see Frozen or Leggo The Movie. It works for them and it works for me. I think that is socialism in action in a digital age. It's the only way i can see the what the rest of you see. There is no money in the budget for entertainment, for cultural enrichment. If the system thinks it can price me out they don't understand the internet and general purpose computers.

The Ritzy ought to pay its staff a living wage not just because it's the moral thing to do but because it's good for their business.

A conversation between Henry Ford and a shop steward.
HF - "You see that robot over there, it don't need a shop steward."
ST - "That robot over there can't buy a car."

It's not just the Ritzy but every business operating in Brixton ought to pay a living wage to its workers but they won't do that unless they are forced to do it. Those in positions of power never give it up freely it needs to be taken from them with force. When i say force i won't let pirates deliberately misinterpret that for violence. This state has a monopoly on violence, this state goes global with its violence.

The battle for housing has been lost, but the only thing they really care about hasn't been lost. We could take it all away from them, everything they think they own; just by refusing en masse to do business with them. They put so much effort into enticing people into their shops and businesses but if you object or worse, you don't fit their customer profile, they call it private property and you are "asked" to leave.

If Brixton and other inner city areas cannot fight back in this small way then everything is lost.


----------



## ringo (Mar 12, 2014)

Keep meaning to check out the reggae night @ the Queens Head on a Wednesday. I think it's run by an old mate of my other half, hoping to get down there tonight. 
What style of reggae do they play? Couple of residents or do they have guests?


----------



## Onket (Mar 12, 2014)

Winot said:


> Article in the Standard today:
> 
> Exhibition charts Electric Brixton's transition from silent film cinema to rock venue


Is that an Estate Agents/Loan place where the Fridge Bar is? Or is it a different building that isn't there anymore?


----------



## Onket (Mar 12, 2014)

In the Standard on Monday.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 12, 2014)

Onket said:


> In the Standard on Monday.



And the Mail:


----------



## boohoo (Mar 12, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> The battle for housing has been lost, but the only thing they really care about hasn't been lost. We could take it all away from them, everything they think they own; just by refusing en masse to do business with them. They put so much effort into enticing people into their shops and businesses but if you object or worse, you don't fit their customer profile, they call it private property and you are "asked" to leave.



The one thing we control is where we shop, how often we do it and what we buy.  Somehow we have learned to associate shopping with leisure and get a buzz from buying outside of the things we need hence most of us are sitting on a mountain of food, clothes, items we don't use. We get angry at the way things are but most of us aren't watching our shopping habits and how often we are support these big companies through our shopping habits.

We need to take back the control over our consuming and try and understand why most of us get such a kick from getting new stuff.


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 12, 2014)

boohoo said:


> We need to take back the control over our consuming and try and understand why most of us get such a kick from getting new stuff.


But, but, you only ever buy old tat.....


----------



## Rushy (Mar 12, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> The BFI also use that funding to do things that commercial cinema does not. Some of which is free to the public.



I agree - although both of them show films, they are otherwise totally different animals. Which is why I don't see the comparison as particularly useful. I only know a couple of people at BFI. They have pretty responsible / skilled / demanding roles and whilst they earn well above Living Wage they also earn  beneath national average and even more beneath what others with their skills/abilities earn. They do it for their love of films - but it allows them to be exploited to some extent. I'm not picking a bone with the BFI here but paying Living Wage (which is admirable) is not the whole story.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 12, 2014)

boohoo said:


> The one thing we control is where we shop, how often we do it and what we buy.  Somehow we have learned to associate shopping with leisure and get a buzz from buying outside of the things we need hence most of us are sitting on a mountain of food, clothes, items we don't use. We get angry at the way things are but most of us aren't watching our shopping habits and how often we are support these big companies through our shopping habits.
> 
> We need to take back the control over our consuming and try and understand why most of us get such a kick from getting new stuff.


Very true.
I need to stop buying things on Ebay which amuse me. Like this on the weekend:





I'm not even sure how I came across it!


----------



## peterkro (Mar 12, 2014)

Onket said:


> Is that an Estate Agents/Loan place where the Fridge Bar is? Or is it a different building that isn't there anymore?


Yes that's the same building.It was a solicitors office immediately prior to becoming the Fridge Bar.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 12, 2014)

Why's this fine building on Brixton Hill been obscured by a hoarding for so long?


----------



## boohoo (Mar 12, 2014)

EastEnder said:


> But, but, you only ever buy old tat.....



Yer I know that but I buy old tat I don't need so I am trying to stop that habit.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2014)

ringo said:


> Keep meaning to check out the reggae night @ the Queens Head on a Wednesday. I think it's run by an old mate of my other half, hoping to get down there tonight.
> What style of reggae do they play? Couple of residents or do they have guests?


It's pretty much old school reggae with a bit of ska and lovers rock. They have a band playing live (they're at the Albert next Friday) and they have guest musicians onstage, but it's not open mic, neither do I think they let anyone get up behind the decks. Pop down - it's a great night!


----------



## boohoo (Mar 12, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Very true.
> I need to stop buying things on Ebay which amuse me. Like this on the weekend:
> 
> 
> ...



You know, I find it really difficult to not buy things - I have tricks for justifying it - like 'it's for my daughter', ' I can use it for studying', 'it's a food product so eventually we will eat it' - I need to break this addiction! So far this year I haven't bought any clothes for myself. I did get two pairs of ebay boots at the end of last year but that's because both of my pairs were unrepairable. I am trying to slim down everything I own.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Why's this fine building on Brixton Hill been obscured by a hoarding for so long?


They've been working on that building for years on end. It is a beaut though.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 12, 2014)

boohoo said:


> You know, I find it really difficult to not buy things - I have tricks for justifying it - like 'it's for my daughter', ' I can use it for studying', 'it's a food product so eventually we will eat it' - I need to break this addiction! So far this year I haven't bought any clothes for myself. I did get two pairs of ebay boots at the end of last year but that's because both of my pairs were unrepairable. I am trying to slim down everything I own.



We try to adopt a 'one in, one out' rule because possessions really are your greatest burden. 

I am trying to limit myself to just clothes and a tennis bag.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 12, 2014)

leanderman said:


> We try to adopt a 'one in, one out' rule because possessions really are your greatest burden.
> 
> I am trying to limit myself to just clothes and a tennis bag.


Do you keep you clothes in the tennis bag?


----------



## leanderman (Mar 12, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Do you keep you clothes in the tennis bag?



It's big enough!


----------



## Rushy (Mar 12, 2014)

Any news on the Brixton Water Lane hoarding?

leanderman


----------



## Rushy (Mar 12, 2014)

leanderman said:


> It's big enough!


Of course. Because you have no rackets.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 12, 2014)

leanderman said:


> We try to adopt a 'one in, one out' rule because possessions really are your greatest burden.
> 
> I am trying to limit myself to just clothes and a tennis bag.



The majority of my belongings don't how their value and I don't always use them. Seems pointless to spend the money.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Mar 12, 2014)

editor said:


> They've been working on that building for years on end. It is a beaut though.



The owners of that property own loads of freeholds and property in Brixton. The freehold on my best friends flat is owned by them. She said they are finishing off some other major local projects and will then be finishing this building off. It is a lovely site.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 12, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Any news on the Brixton Water Lane hoarding?
> 
> leanderman



More than a month ago, they (the Antic mob) told my councillor it would be gone in a week. Still there.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 12, 2014)

boohoo said:


> You know, I find it really difficult to not buy things - I have tricks for justifying it - like 'it's for my daughter', ' I can use it for studying', 'it's a food product so eventually we will eat it' - I need to break this addiction! So far this year I haven't bought any clothes for myself. I did get two pairs of ebay boots at the end of last year but that's because both of my pairs were unrepairable. I am trying to slim down everything I own.


 
i've been doing that again recently.  moving in with a partner again after many years of bachelordom gave me a chance to reassess my belongings.  i had to sell most of the valuables when i was unemployed and getting clean - all the vintage toys, half my records etc - so what was left was mostly worthless except for sentimental or aesthetic value.  of course, when my brain isn't working i tend to hoard, so there was so much that had to go.  now i'm trying not to scare the missus by buying crap all the time off ebay.  mostly i'm winning but i keep buying modelling supplies for my hobby!


----------



## Crispy (Mar 12, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> modelling supplies for my hobby!


EXPAND


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2014)

From Twitter:


----------



## leanderman (Mar 12, 2014)

And this appeared at the other end of the Avenue


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 12, 2014)

It's all kicking off on Josephine Avenue 
There is something very funny about that van turning up.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 12, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It's all kicking off on Josephine Avenue



One above is very much lived-in. Not sure I'd like to drive it though. Visibility issues.


----------



## r0bb0 (Mar 12, 2014)

Anyone know an Art shop where I can buy some bees wax pellets and wicks as I want to make some candles? Wholefoods & the the whodo-voodo shop don't really stock!


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2014)

Was a time when a travellers vehicle parking up for a few hours in Brixton failed to make any kind of news at all.

#changingbrixton


----------



## colacubes (Mar 12, 2014)

r0bb0 said:


> Anyone know an Art shop where I can buy some bees wax pellets and wicks as I want to make some candles? Wholefoods & the the whodo-voodo shop don't really stock!



Tried the art shop above the chemist on Brixton Road?


----------



## Manter (Mar 12, 2014)

leanderman said:


> One above is very much lived-in. Not sure I'd like to drive it though. Visibility issues.


We've had one parked on Tulse Hill for about 6 months now. It was on my road but they moved it pretty quickly.

E2a I think they moved it because they may be noticed/commented on in a quiet residential street, whereas who's going to notice or care on Tulse Hill?


----------



## boohoo (Mar 12, 2014)

editor said:


> Was a time when a travellers vehicle parking up for a few hours in Brixton failed to make any kind of news at all.
> 
> #changingbrixton



#lackoftwitter


----------



## ringo (Mar 12, 2014)

editor said:


> It's pretty much old school reggae with a bit of ska and lovers rock. They have a band playing live (they're at the Albert next Friday) and they have guest musicians onstage, but it's not open mic, neither do I think they let anyone get up behind the decks. Pop down - it's a great night!


Sounds good, and no I bet they don't let just anyone have a go 
Not sure about tonight yet but will get down there soon. Me and a mate are doing a reggae night there in April, need to check out what they have there already. 
We did a mixed music night there Saturday,  decent system and good to play somewhere with an engineer.


----------



## r0bb0 (Mar 12, 2014)

I might have to try Neil's Yard or somewhere suitably artsy.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 12, 2014)

leanderman said:


> One above is very much lived-in. Not sure I'd like to drive it though. Visibility issues.


 
i'd like to think that the only problem with that van is that it is inconveniently parked.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 12, 2014)

Crispy said:


> EXPAND


 
useful tools, weapons parts, etc etc.


----------



## peterkro (Mar 12, 2014)

editor said:


> Was a time when a travellers vehicle parking up for a few hours in Brixton failed to make any kind of news at all.
> 
> #changingbrixton


There was a time when travellers vehicles could park up for a few years ( Milbrook Road)and nobody batted an eyelid.

Edited because I had a brain fart,Milbrook not Peckford.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 12, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> useful tools, weapons parts, etc etc.


Ah yes, now I remember 
WAAAAAAAGH!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 12, 2014)

shakespearegirl said:


> They were there a couple of weekends ago. A large group not actually protesting, but all kneeling on the pavement praying to a scroll of embroidered material



Idolatrous swine!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 12, 2014)

r0bb0 said:


> I might have to try Neil's Yard or somewhere suitably artsy.



Baldwins on Walworth Rd.
Might want to check their website for availability first, though.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 12, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> i'd like to think that the only problem with that van is that it is inconveniently parked.



They took out the side window jamming it (almost) into that space.


----------



## T & P (Mar 12, 2014)

Speaking of middle class-bothering vehicles, whatever happened to those fugly red vans parked all over South London with crudely painted signs advertising its hire rates? Haven't seen one in ages- not that they'll be missed.

ETA: these ones


----------



## Manter (Mar 12, 2014)

T & P said:


> Speaking of middle class-bothering vehicles, whatever happened to those fugly red vans parked all over South London with crudely painted signs advertising its hire rates? Haven't seen one in ages- not that they'll be missed.
> 
> ETA: these ones


I just walked past one on the High Trees estate


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 12, 2014)

r0bb0 said:


> Anyone know an Art shop where I can buy some bees wax pellets and wicks as I want to make some candles? Wholefoods & the the whodo-voodo shop don't really stock![/QUOTE
> http://www.lavenderhillcolours.com/


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 12, 2014)

T & P said:


> Speaking of middle class-bothering vehicles, whatever happened to those fugly red vans parked all over South London with crudely painted signs advertising its hire rates? Haven't seen one in ages- not that they'll be missed.
> 
> ETA: these ones



There was one parked up just along from Stockwell tube for a few years, It disappeared recently.


----------



## Manter (Mar 12, 2014)

T & P said:


> Speaking of middle class-bothering vehicles, whatever happened to those fugly red vans parked all over South London with crudely painted signs advertising its hire rates? Haven't seen one in ages- not that they'll be missed.
> 
> ETA: these ones


Always wondered if they made much money.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 12, 2014)

r0bb0 said:


> Anyone know an Art shop where I can buy some bees wax pellets and wicks as I want to make some candles? Wholefoods & the the whodo-voodo shop don't really stock!


Baldwins on Walworth Road (near the library) 
or Hobby's, 2 Knight's Hill Square which is just off  Knight's Hill (432 or 2 bus from Brixton)

Both of these have websites which include the phone number, so you'll probably be able to check they've got what you need before you turn up.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Mar 12, 2014)

Hobby's are really really helpful..


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 12, 2014)

editor said:


> From Twitter:




"We need help" oh dear


----------



## TopCat (Mar 12, 2014)

Manter said:


> Always wondered if they made much money.


The DVLA took them all away for lack of insurance.


----------



## Manter (Mar 12, 2014)

TopCat said:


> The DVLA took them all away for lack of insurance.


They never looked insured, iyswim! 

Looks like someone is starting up again, as there is one in the estate behind us.... With the cars for sale under the 'no selling cars on the street' signs


----------



## T & P (Mar 12, 2014)

Manter said:


> They never looked insured, iyswim!
> 
> Looks like someone is starting up again, as there is one in the estate behind us.... With the cars for sale under the 'no selling cars on the street' signs


There's often some parked on Tulse Hill by the Upper Tulse Hill junction. Apparently if one does not add a £ symbol to a sign advertising the asking price, it's all find and dandy.


----------



## Winot (Mar 12, 2014)

Winot said:


> Have emailed Picture House and Cine World.



Statement from PictureHouse:

http://www.picturehouses.co.uk/Pay_At_The_Ritzy/


----------



## leanderman (Mar 12, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> "We need help" oh dear



I don't think this is a 'middle-class thing' per se, it's bad parking

A nice note went up today:


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 12, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I don't think this is a 'middle-class thing' per se, it's bad parking
> 
> A nice note went up today:



Is there not another exit/entrance at the other end ?


----------



## leanderman (Mar 12, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Is there not another exit/entrance at the other end ?



yes. but still


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 12, 2014)

leanderman said:


> yes. but still



Yeah, I thought so.


----------



## Manter (Mar 12, 2014)

T & P said:


> There's often some parked on Tulse Hill by the Upper Tulse Hill junction. Apparently if one does not add a £ symbol to a sign advertising the asking price, it's all find and dandy.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 12, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Yeah, I thought so.



Doesn't make it right, however trivial it is.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 12, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Doesn't make it right, however trivial it is.


What? Parking in front of a driveway or putting it up on Twitter for a reaction.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 12, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> What? Parking in front of a driveway or putting it up on Twitter for a reaction.



Parking across a driveway!


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 12, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Parking across a driveway!



Agreed, But if mrs twitter had read the note it would have put her at ease, Was the van broken down? Waiting for assistance to be moved?


----------



## leanderman (Mar 12, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Agreed, But if mrs twitter had read the note it would have put her at ease, Was the van broken down? Waiting for assistance to be moved?



Yes. A silly reaction really.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 12, 2014)

leanderman said:


> What annoyed me about putting it up on Twitter was the...



What? What?!

ETA. You deleted it.


----------



## Smick (Mar 12, 2014)

T & P said:


> Speaking of middle class-bothering vehicles, whatever happened to those fugly red vans parked all over South London with crudely painted signs advertising its hire rates? Haven't seen one in ages- not that they'll be missed.
> 
> ETA: these ones



There used to always be one on the road from East Dulwich to Nunhead. When I went past recently there was a vehicle recovery Transit with 'cash for scrap cars' on the side and I thought it must be the same guy diversifying.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2014)

Winot said:


> Statement from PictureHouse:
> 
> http://www.picturehouses.co.uk/Pay_At_The_Ritzy/


Given that this dispute has already dragged on for months, I've started a new thread rather than have comments lost in the monthly ones. Hope that's OK. 
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...living-wage-with-picturehouse-cinemas.321622/


----------



## leanderman (Mar 12, 2014)

Rushy said:


> What? What?!
> 
> ETA. You deleted it.



I was going to say, but could not be bothered, ... 'what annoyed me about the tweeter was that they immediately called on Lambeth rather than dealt with the situation themselves etc'


----------



## madolesance (Mar 12, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I was going to say, but could not be bothered, ... 'what annoyed me about the tweeter was that they immediately called on Lambeth rather than dealt with the situation themselves etc'



She tried to deal with it her self and with the help of some other neighbours yesterday.

The van had not broken down. It was put there by a tow truck, but the owner failed to get the van into the space he had in mind thus blocking the only entrance/ exit to that part of Josephine Avenue.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 12, 2014)

madolesance said:


> The van had not broken down. It was put there by a tow truck, but the owner failed to get the van into the space he had in mind thus blocking the only entrance/ exit to that part of Josephine Avenue.


why would it be put there by a tow truck if it hadn't broken down....


----------



## Rushy (Mar 12, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I was going to say, but could not be bothered, ... 'what annoyed me about the tweeter was that they immediately called on Lambeth rather than dealt with the situation themselves etc'


Isn't that privately owned land? (i.e. Lambeth can't do anything?)
I've had my drive blocked before. It's bloody irritating because it's obvious and unnecessary (just walk another 25 yards) and always seems to happen when you urgently need the van! Lambeth Parking say it is a police matter. Police say weeeeeeell - obstructing access to the highway _is _an offence but we're pretty busy - we'll come around when people stop stabbing and shooting eachother (can't really argue with that). So I usually just resort to lipstick on the windscreen and veg up the tail pipe and call a cab.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 12, 2014)

madolesance said:


> She tried to deal with it her self and with the help of some other neighbours yesterday.
> 
> The van had not broken down. It was put there by a tow truck, but the owner failed to get the van into the space he had in mind thus blocking the only entrance/ exit to that part of Josephine Avenue.



Lambeth very active on Twitter complaints/queries right now - more useful than their switchboard.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 12, 2014)

The van turning up has been one of the highlights of my day, i'm voting for it to stay.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 12, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> The van turning up has been one of the highlights of my day, i'm voting for it to stay.


Twitter will go into meltdown if it stays.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 12, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> The van turning up has been one of the highlights of my day, i'm voting for it to stay.


I know someone who is looking for somewhere to store a converted furniture truck over the summer


----------



## Rushy (Mar 12, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> The van turning up has been one of the highlights of my day,



Wow. And I thought I'd had an uneventful day today


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 12, 2014)

I don't live on Josephine Avenue but if i lived in a van i couldn't think of a better road to set up home on.  Sainsburys and the park around the corner. What's not to like? Welcome to Brixton Blue Van.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2014)

Twitter would melt down if the tweeting residents lived on my street.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 12, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> I know someone who is looking for somewhere to store a converted furniture truck over the summer



Whisper Josephine Avenue to them.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 12, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Whisper Josephine Avenue to them.



 and


----------



## Rushy (Mar 12, 2014)

Does anyone live in that caravan on Brailsford Road? Used to be several where on the corner by the park but now there's just one a few doors down which has been there for ages.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 12, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> and



It is common land after all. Or was


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 12, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Does anyone live in that caravan on Brailsford Road? Used to be several where on the corner by the park but now there's just one a few doors down which has been there for ages.



It belongs (afaik) to one of the residents of a nearby house who is well known around these parts.  I don't know if I should name him online.  But it has a sign on it so that homeless people, or people without a bed can knock and stay there for the night if they want to.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 12, 2014)

leanderman said:


> It is common land after all. Or was


No no no no NO. Well - not since 1806.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 12, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> It belongs (afaik) to one of the residents of a nearby house who is well known around these parts.  I don't know if I should name him online.  But it has a sign on it so that homeless people, or people without a bed can knock and stay there for the night if they want to.



That's amazing, hats off and  to the owner. The milk of human kindness will never turn sour.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 12, 2014)

Rushy said:


> No no no no NO. Well - not since 1806.



A day of infamy when that act was passed!


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2014)

It's quite foggy out there right now.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 13, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> The van turning up has been one of the highlights of my day, i'm voting for it to stay.



Then you'll like this: mobile home at other end of avenue is holding out, while accumulating tickets


----------



## leanderman (Mar 13, 2014)

The disgrace is that on one side of the car is a site with planning, but left idle by its cynical owner, and, on the other, a job centre vacant for eight years, and similarly undeveloped.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2014)

Some photos from early this morning:
















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/03/the-deserted-foggy-streets-of-brixton-2-30am-thursday-morning/


----------



## Rushy (Mar 13, 2014)

And for a contrasting view of the morning:

ETA: Oh. Not sure where my photo went


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2014)

Rushy said:


> And for a contrasting view of the morning:
> 
> ETA: Oh. Not sure where my photo went


Worst. Picture. Post. Ever.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2014)

Here's my friend with the slightly unhinged dog at the Queens head. This dog will chase after any object you throw near it all night long, without stopping. It lives for things to chase. It doesn't care what the object is: a bit of paper, a scarf, a can. Anything is OK so long as it is capable of being thrown and collected.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 13, 2014)

editor said:


> Here's my friend with the slightly unhinged dog at the Queens head. This dog will chase after any object you throw near it all night long, without stopping. It lives for things to chase. It doesn't care what the object is: a bit of paper, a scarf, a can. Anything is OK so long as it is capable of being thrown and collected.
> 
> View attachment 50103


Mine does that. But she is also not quite totally blind. So if she does not hear where it lands she runs in circles crashing into people and things until she eventually finds it. Or something similar. Most amusingly - every time an apple falls off the tree in the garden she brings it into the kitchen and sits there demanding for it to be thrown! I really wish I were that easily entertained.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 13, 2014)

editor said:


> Here's my friend with the slightly unhinged dog at the Queens head. This dog will chase after any object you throw near it all night long, without stopping. It lives for things to chase. It doesn't care what the object is: a bit of paper, a scarf, a can. Anything is OK so long as it is capable of being thrown and collected.
> 
> View attachment 50103


 
i love that dog.  one night in that pub i think i spent well over an hour playing throw and fetch with it.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 13, 2014)

editor said:


> Worst. Picture. Post. Ever.


It kind of had mistiness with grassiness and a bit of treeiness.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 13, 2014)

That's a proper dog.


----------



## Sirena (Mar 13, 2014)

I noticed a Louis Farrakhan man outside Brixton tube just now with a bunch of newspapers.  I haven't seen one of them for the longest time in Brixton, though they have recently been spotted up Herne Hill way.

Apparently, that shop under The Brixton Rec (All Eyes on Egipt) is their shop or at least they hold meetings there.

There's a nice, summery feel in Brixton this afternoon.


----------



## Onket (Mar 13, 2014)

Sirena said:


> There's a nice, summery feel in Brixton this afternoon.



Just had a nice couple of ciders in the sun. 

Now back to work.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 13, 2014)

Who are the Spanish-language bible truth people usually found outside Lambeth College on Brixton Hill?


----------



## technical (Mar 13, 2014)

Don't know, but sound like the same people who were outside the tube station this morning


----------



## Sirena (Mar 13, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Who are the Spanish-language bible truth people usually found outside Lambeth College on Brixton Hill?


I don't know.  They used to have a stall next to Morleys for ages (but not for a few months now).

They just stood there with their Spanish language notices, all clean and smiling and no-one ever spoke to them. 

Better them than that screwed-up-eyes blond man with the megaphone.  I haven't seen him for a year or more.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 13, 2014)

Sirena said:


> I noticed a Louis Farrakhan man outside Brixton tube just now with a bunch of newspapers.  I haven't seen one of them for the longest time in Brixton, though they have recently been spotted up Herne Hill way.
> 
> Apparently, that shop under The Brixton Rec (All Eyes on Egipt) is their shop or at least they hold meetings there.
> 
> There's a nice, summery feel in Brixton this afternoon.


by louis farrakhan man do you in fact mean someone out of the nation of islam selling the final call or whatnot?


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 13, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Who are the Spanish-language bible truth people usually found outside Lambeth College on Brixton Hill?


There are a lot of South American Jehovah's Witnesses in London - could be them.


----------



## Sirena (Mar 13, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> by louis farrakhan man do you in fact mean someone out of the nation of islam selling the final call or whatnot?


 It was indeed.  Bow-tie and newspaper and all....


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2014)

Another day in Coldharbour Lane....


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 13, 2014)

editor said:


> Another day in Coldharbour Lane....
> 
> View attachment 50118


sooner or later people will realise it's not wise to do things under your window


----------



## Rushy (Mar 13, 2014)

editor said:


> Another day in Coldharbour Lane....
> 
> View attachment 50118


Were they trying to sell her the Final Call?


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Were they trying to sell her the Final Call?


Or, to mix up some comments from Facebook, she was merely showing off a recently purchased artisan baguette, while they were offering a range of accompanying craft beers to complement the snack.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 13, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Were they trying to sell her the Final Call?


she's going 'where's my cider?'


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> sooner or later people will realise it's not wise to do things under your window


I'm not going to report them. Not unless they get knives out, of course.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 13, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm not going to report them. Not unless they get knives out, of course.


the number of photos of that section of coldharbour lane which appear on the internet ought to give pause to even the dumbest of crims.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> the number of photos of that section of coldharbour lane which appear on the internet ought to give pause to even the dumbest of crims.


It's not me they should worry about. It's the arrays of CCTV cameras that are sited all over the street.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 13, 2014)

editor said:


> It's not me they should worry about. It's the arrays of CCTV cameras that are sited all over the street.


they don't seem to have deterred the people you picture on the previous page


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> they don't seem to have deterred the people you picture on the previous page


It kicks off there every day, so I don't imagine that a full Hollywood film crew in situ would make any difference either.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 13, 2014)

editor said:


> It kicks off there every day, so I don't imagine that a full Hollywood film crew in situ would make any difference either.


i'd like the see the pictures you don't post up


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Mar 13, 2014)

editor said:


> Here's my friend with the slightly unhinged dog at the Queens head. This dog will chase after any object you throw near it all night long, without stopping. It lives for things to chase. It doesn't care what the object is: a bit of paper, a scarf, a can. Anything is OK so long as it is capable of being thrown and collected.
> 
> View attachment 50103


He works the bar somewhere doesn't he?


----------



## Rushy (Mar 13, 2014)

editor said:


> Or, to mix up some comments from Facebook, she was merely showing off a recently purchased artisan baguette, while they were offering a range of accompanying craft beers to complement the snack.


Reckon that loaf isn't too fresh.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 13, 2014)

Rosamund Urwin's column in the Standard tonight is about the hassle she gets on Acre Lane http://www.standard.co.uk/comment/c...-the-streets-from-londons-leches-9189639.html


----------



## Onket (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm on the bus out of Brixton now, and I won't be back for a week and a half.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 13, 2014)

Onket said:


> I'm on the bus out of Brixton now, and I won't be back for a week and a half.



If you're going on a bus you can't be going far.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 13, 2014)

editor said:


> It kicks off there every day, so I don't imagine that a full Hollywood film crew in situ would make any difference either.



It's going to be hilarious with that cocktail bar.


----------



## Onket (Mar 13, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> If you're going on a bus you can't be going far.


Bus to the train station.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 13, 2014)

Onket said:


> Bus to the train station.



Slam dunk. Safe journey.


----------



## Onket (Mar 13, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Slam dunk. Safe journey.



Cheers.

Want to buy you a pint at some point when I'm back.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 13, 2014)

Onket said:


> Cheers.
> 
> Want to buy you a pint at some point when I'm back.



Well, there's an offer i can't refuse. Thank you.


----------



## shygirl (Mar 13, 2014)

Belushi said:


> Rosamund Urwin's column in the Standard tonight is about the hassle she gets on Acre Lane http://www.standard.co.uk/comment/c...-the-streets-from-londons-leches-9189639.html



Rosamund writes about the same issues raised here in Aug 2013 by S A Villarino in the sexual harrassment in Brixton thread.  Does anyone know where S A Villarano went to?  Tell me if I'm wrong, but I feel disappointed that she disappeared following publication of her article in Brixton Blog.  That said, it was a really good article, imv, and she took on board many of the comments made on this thread.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 14, 2014)

Belushi said:


> Rosamund Urwin's column in the Standard tonight is about the hassle she gets on Acre Lane http://www.standard.co.uk/comment/c...-the-streets-from-londons-leches-9189639.html


Sadly, this is not restricted to Acre Lane, or Brixton. Or anywhere really


----------



## Nedrop (Mar 14, 2014)

They seem to dig up the entrance of Brixton Square every week, it's hilarious


----------



## Onket (Mar 14, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Sadly, this is not restricted to Acre Lane, or Brixton. Or anywhere really


That's what the article says, tbf to her.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Mar 14, 2014)

Sean of Tidy Hair in Atlantic Road has had a brain haemorrhage while on holiday in Egypt. He isn't covered for medical treatment, and is unable to fly home because of the blood clot on his brain. 

His friends have started a gofundme page to try & raise money for his treatment in Egypt and to get him home:
http://www.gofundme.com/7ill90


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2014)

Ms Ordinary said:


> Sean of Tidy Hair in Atlantic Road has had a brain haemorrhage while on holiday in Egypt. He isn't covered for medical treatment, and is unable to fly home because of the blood clot on his brain.
> 
> His friends have started a gofundme page to try & raise money for his treatment in Egypt and to get him home:
> http://www.gofundme.com/7ill90


That's terrible. let me see if I can publicise that on B Buzz.


----------



## Kevs (Mar 14, 2014)

Never mess with a letting agents boards.

Our letting agent, _were_ very good agents, so much I was actually recommending them to others, saying they were honest, no weird fees, etc.

We've just re-signed for another year, and they popped up a board advertising as such. Fine, they are allowed to do that, whatever. But as with last year it was left there much longer the permitted 14 days (30 days now!) so I was going to take it down, and told them to come collect it. However, the director of said letting agent was passing in his car, saw us, and very _very _angrily told us it was a contract between landlord and letting agent, and we should re-attach it, they will fine us if not, and so on.

I left it in the front yard for them. They've now come and reattached it with metal clasps to the fencing, and re-stated their AFAIK incorrect knowledge that it's a contract between agent and landlord, and it has nothing to do with me.

Such a shame, they really were nice agents (in comparison), turns out they're just like the rest of 'em really!


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2014)

Kevs said:


> Never mess with a letting agents boards.
> 
> Our letting agent, _were_ very good agents, so much I was actually recommending them to others, saying they were honest, no weird fees, etc.
> 
> ...


Name and shame! And watch out for those unexpected gusts of wind that can knock down those boards.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Mar 14, 2014)

editor said:


> That's terrible. let me see if I can publicise that on B Buzz.


Really much appreciated. Sean is now conscious & able to speak to his friends - as you can see from the photo. But is still in hospital, waiting to have another brain scan & doesn't have an all clear to fly home. I'm not sure of the details but it sounds like he will need more treatment, either where he is or when he gets home.
Flying home may not be possible - it's dangerous if you have a blood clot because of the cabin pressure (?) - so he may have to stay in Egypt for treatment.


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2014)

Ms Ordinary said:


> Really much appreciated.


I've posted up a page here - hopefully it'll help:
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/03/...me-brixton-hairdresser-after-tragic-accident/


----------



## Kevs (Mar 14, 2014)

editor said:


> Name and shame! And watch out for those unexpected gusts of wind that can knock down those boards.



(fuck it) Oliver Burn.

As for wind? They'd definitely come up with some weird made up fine if that happened. The director seems to have took it _very_ personally, bless.


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2014)

Kevs said:


> (fuck it) Oliver Burn.
> 
> As for wind? They'd definitely come up with some weird made up fine if that happened. The director seems to have took it _very_ personally, bless.


It's not your fault if a late night mini tornado wreaks havoc around that board.


----------



## Kevs (Mar 14, 2014)

editor said:


> It's not your fault if a late night mini tornado wreaks havoc around that board.


those pesky hyper-localised tornados that focus on legalised estate agent graffiti, tsk!


----------



## Smick (Mar 14, 2014)

To hell with wind. Any board that comes near my front wall, usually for one of the other flats or else a Christmas fair, gets ripped off the wall, the pole snapped in two and the board folded until it fits in the wheelie bin. By my hands. It makes me feel all warm inside.


----------



## Smick (Mar 14, 2014)

Kevs said:


> (fuck it) Oliver Burn.
> 
> As for wind? They'd definitely come up with some weird made up fine if that happened. The director seems to have took it _very_ personally, bless.



Is that Oliver himself? I heard bad things about that agency getting boards put up on peoples' houses to advertise a school Christmas fair. By the following October the school had still not been paid and OB were looking to put the boards up again that year.

Parents! If any school wants to put up an estate agent sign outside your house to advertise a school fair, tell them to fuck off.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 14, 2014)

I really don't understand how they can fine you jack shit? Is it in your contract? Would that not be deemed unreasonable and a penalty clause. 

It's a tenancy agreement you are signing, not global advertising rights. 

I'd tell them to whistle


----------



## Dan U (Mar 14, 2014)

Also maybe when hurricane justice comes and blows through just after closing time one night, it might staple on the Lambeth regulations to the sign as it blows down.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 14, 2014)

Kevs said:


> Never mess with a letting agents boards.
> 
> Our letting agent, _were_ very good agents, so much I was actually recommending them to others, saying they were honest, no weird fees, etc.
> 
> ...



Just because someone tells you that it was a contract between landlord and letting agent and you have no right to take it down and they will fine you if don't reattach it doesn't mean it is true.  Perhaps there is such a thing but your own link says:



> *Property owners or their agents* have a right to display ‘for sale’ and ‘to let’ boards. The restrictions that apply to such boards are:



This reads to me that the agent and property owner are both bound by the regulations that follow including length of time it is allowed to be up.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 14, 2014)

Dan U said:


> I really don't understand how they can fine you jack shit? Is it in your contract? Would that not be deemed unreasonable and a penalty clause.


 
They can't, it's just bluster. A lot of people don't know and are intimidated by stuff like that though.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 14, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> This reads to me that the agent and property owner are both bound by the regulations that follow including length of time it is allowed to be up.


 
Yeah, what that means is that they're allowed to have it up for that long before the council will take it down. It doesn't imply any obligation at all on anyone else's part.

ETA: So you could just take it down, chuck it and then tell him someone from the council took it.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 14, 2014)

Dan U said:


> I'd tell them to whistle



This.


----------



## Kevs (Mar 14, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> They can't, it's just bluster. A lot of people don't know and are intimidated by stuff like that though.



Exactly. We are intimidated, they have a lot of power over us.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 14, 2014)

I have taken down dozens in this road. Kevs was unlucky to be spotted.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 14, 2014)

Smick said:


> Is that Oliver himself? I heard bad things about that agency getting boards put up on peoples' houses to advertise a school Christmas fair. By the following October the school had still not been paid and OB were looking to put the boards up again that year.
> 
> Parents! If any school wants to put up an estate agent sign outside your house to advertise a school fair, tell them to fuck off.



Keatings definitely pay up as promised for school boards. We have one up now. 

And an agency paid us for boards for our street party. 

Got £500. And it got the message of the street party across very effectively.


----------



## T & P (Mar 14, 2014)

Kevs said:


> those pesky hyper-localised tornados that focus on legalised estate agent graffiti, tsk!


Blame it on hipsters. Everything else that happens in Brixton already is.


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 14, 2014)

If that's the worst thing they've done, I'd say you have a pretty good agent


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 14, 2014)

editor 

One for your history pages

Was having a tidy-up today and came across bag full of papers.  Decided to start sifting through and found a receipt for furniture bought in 1985 from Price Slasher, 441 Brixton Road.  I *knew *there had been a furniture shop there, but thought it was other side of tube.  So, as 441-443 is Iceland, it was obviously there.  Don't know what 443 would have been though.  Don't think Murray's Meat Market came 'til a few years later.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 14, 2014)

Kevs said:


> Never mess with a letting agents boards.
> 
> Our letting agent, _were_ very good agents, so much I was actually recommending them to others, saying they were honest, no weird fees, etc.
> 
> ...


They are full of shit. The director of the letting agents is lying. You could shop them to the council for breaking regulations. 

Or, if the wind happens to blow the poorly secured sign over, you could always recycle it.


----------



## simonSW2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Why does the 9 page Loughborough Junction thread qualify for sticky status when the 22 page Tulse Hill thread doesn't?
 CHL bias?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 14, 2014)

simonSW2 said:


> Why does the 9 page Loughborough Junction thread qualify for sticky status when the 22 page Tulse Hill thread doesn't?
> CHL bias?


Blatant racism


----------



## Manter (Mar 14, 2014)

simonSW2 said:


> Why does the 9 page Loughborough Junction thread qualify for sticky status when the 22 page Tulse Hill thread doesn't?
> CHL bias?


Let's arrange a protest. Us poor downtrodden 'twixt the hillers


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 14, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Blatant racism


 Blatant stickyism surely


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2014)

simonSW2 said:


> Why does the 9 page Loughborough Junction thread qualify for sticky status when the 22 page Tulse Hill thread doesn't?
> CHL bias?


Has simonSW2 asked?


----------



## simonSW2 (Mar 14, 2014)

There are too many sticky threads, I reckon the LJ thread needs to be unstuck.


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2014)

Much RAWK at the Albert tonight.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 15, 2014)

simonSW2 said:


> There are too many sticky threads, I reckon the LJ thread needs to be unstuck.



Succinct, clever and correct. I liked it, a lot. Some might cry, they can Crimea a river.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2014)

I just saw a night bus go down Coldharbour Lane (i.e. past the Dogstar/Albert) so either the driver's taken a wrong turn or there's been an incident of some sort.


----------



## Smick (Mar 15, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Succinct, clever and correct. I liked it, a lot. Some might cry, they can Crimea a river.



There was a team with a name similar to that at the quiz at the Effra Social on Tuesday. It gave me a bit of a laugh.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 15, 2014)

Sean the Hairdresser's fund has hit over 50% of it's target  http://www.gofundme.com/7ill90


----------



## han (Mar 15, 2014)

editor said:
			
		

> I just saw a night bus go down Coldharbour Lane (i.e. past the Dogstar/Albert) so either the driver's taken a wrong turn or there's been an incident of some sort.



We were on that bus!! 

It was bonkers. Everyone on the bus was pissed (including us, and quite possibly the driver!). We were supposed to be going up Brixton Hill and the bus driver instead took us down Coldharbour Lane and everyone was yelling so he did a u-turn!


----------



## boohoo (Mar 15, 2014)

Fingers said:


> Sean the Hairdresser's fund has hit over 50% of it's target  http://www.gofundme.com/7ill90



I think this is great so many people have put their hand into their pockets to help out. Wish it happened more often.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 15, 2014)

editor said:


> I just saw a night bus go down Coldharbour Lane (i.e. past the Dogstar/Albert) so either the driver's taken a wrong turn or there's been an incident of some sort.


About 1am there was a guy lying in the road surrounded by ambulances on the Brixton Road / Atlantic Road junction. May have been a cyclist but bike may have belonged to a helper. That was causing some traffic chaos but was quite a lot earlier.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I think this is great so many people have put their hand into their pockets to help out. Wish it happened more often.


There's a meeting at 2pm today in Kaff
http://bit.ly/1hlOFRN


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2014)

It's a sunny day in Brixton!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2014)

simonSW2 said:


> There are too many sticky threads, I reckon the LJ thread needs to be unstuck.


As does the Tulse Hill thread.


----------



## T & P (Mar 15, 2014)

The Tulse Hill thread is not a sticky. It just happens to be active and popular so it's often near the top of the page.

Weird, considering the area 'doesn't exist'...


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2014)

It needs to be destroyed.


----------



## T & P (Mar 15, 2014)

Oi! People live there.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 15, 2014)

oops wrong thread


----------



## Onket (Mar 15, 2014)

This monthly Brixton thread doesn't need to be sticky either.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 15, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I don't think this is a 'middle-class thing' per se, it's bad parking
> 
> A nice note went up today:



It's a long process. Was still there just now.


----------



## Smick (Mar 16, 2014)

Onket said:


> This monthly Brixton thread doesn't need to be sticky either.


 
It does. And it should actually be stuck rather than one of several stuck threads so I don't end up clicking the Ritzy thread, thinking it's this one, if it has been updated more recently.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 16, 2014)

The Orb at Electric Brixton tonight were pretty good; in fact they excelled themselves and much respect is due.

As for the venue shutting down an hour and a half before advertised closing time - this will be the subject of a thread and an agry letter writing campaign in the morning.


----------



## Onket (Mar 16, 2014)

Smick said:
			
		

> It does. And it should actually be stuck rather than one of several stuck threads so I don't end up clicking the Ritzy thread, thinking it's this one, if it has been updated more recently.


You think this one needs to be sticky? Why?


----------



## Smick (Mar 16, 2014)

It doesn't really I suppose, its frequent use would keep it at the top anyway. But I get confused when it is not number one.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 16, 2014)

Onket said:


> You think this one needs to be sticky? Why?


----------



## Onket (Mar 16, 2014)

Smick said:


> It doesn't really I suppose, its frequent use would keep it at the top anyway. But I get confused when it is not number one.


I can understand that. But it's always going to be near the top. There are too many sticky threads and a cull is needed.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 16, 2014)

Onket said:


> I can understand that. But it's always going to be near the top. There are too many sticky threads and a cull is needed.



I agree a cull is desirable.
The Bed & Breakfast one ought to go (who ever makes use of that?), along with The Ritzy review (solidarity with the workers) and the Loughborough Junction thread.


----------



## Onket (Mar 16, 2014)

Agreed. And this one.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 16, 2014)

Onket said:


> Agreed. And this one.



Well, almost agreement. I know what you are trying to do, you are trying to make me choke on my coffee. This is the great thread that the environs emulate. Your suggestion would be like taking the sticky out of sticky toffee pudding and then where would we be? What would we be?


----------



## Onket (Mar 16, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Well, almost agreement. I know what you are trying to do, you are trying to make me choke on my coffee. This is the great thread that the environs emulate. Your suggestion would be like taking the sticky out of sticky toffee pudding and then where would we be? What would we be?


I'm just saying there is no need to make a thread sticky when it is so busy it's always near the top. Plus it's a monthly thread, so more work for the mods to un-sticky the old one and make the new one sticky each month.


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 16, 2014)

Onket said:


> I'm just saying there is no need to make a thread sticky when it is so busy it's always near the top.


If a sticky thread is always near the top, and a very busy thread is always near the top, then technically speaking, does it actually matter whether a very busy thread is also sticky? I realise that's kind of what you're saying, the point I'm making is - what's the big deal? Sticky or not sticky, the end result is the same. So why the urge to de-stickify it, when the end result will be practically the same?


----------



## Onket (Mar 16, 2014)

EastEnder said:


> If a sticky thread is always near the top, and a very busy thread is always near the top, then technically speaking, does it actually matter whether a very busy thread is also sticky? I realise that's kind of what you're saying, the point I'm making is - what's the big deal? Sticky or not sticky, the end result is the same. So why the urge to de-stickify it, when the end result will be practically the same?


Big deal? Urge?

I was just making a sensible, helpful suggestion that a lot of other posters agree with.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 16, 2014)

Gentlemen. The sun is shining. Go outdoors.


----------



## Onket (Mar 16, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Gentlemen. The sun is shining. Go outdoors.


I am outdoors.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 16, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Gentlemen. The sun is shining. Go outdoors.



Let's not forget the ladies.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 16, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Let's not forget the ladies.



You know Onket hates it when you call him that. 



Onket said:


> I am outdoors.



Go look at a tree.

(I have ordered my lawn moss treatment and now headed back outside. Don't let me catch you in here until after dark. )


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 16, 2014)

Brixton is looking radiant this morning,Reggae and sunshine booming out.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 16, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Brixton is looking radiant this morning,Reggae and sunshine booming out.



And brockwell park tennis courts booked out all day. Fair-weather players!


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 16, 2014)

leanderman said:


> And brockwell park tennis courts booked out all day. Fair-weather players!


The joggers have multiplied tenfold since the change in weather too.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 16, 2014)

M&S gave the heating on full blast  I need to buy a suit and they don't sell any. H&M were closed. TjMaxx are taking the piss as usual and Morleys don't really have a men's department. I'm going to Croydon tomorrow. I don't even know what size i am. Need to buy some shoes as well, even less chance of that in Brixton.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 16, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> The joggers have multiplied tenfold since the change in weather too.



London Marathon coming up plus posh people in the area. I used to be a jogger but that was back in the day when people thought i was nuts, they still think i'm nuts. I was just ahead of my time and in the wrong place, now it's the other way around.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Mar 16, 2014)

Fingers said:


> Sean the Hairdresser's fund has hit over 50% of it's target  http://www.gofundme.com/7ill90



That is really, really heartening after just a couple of days.

Though I think the target may have been plucked out of thin air to get the page up, & they don't know yet what the costs will actually be, or even what is going to be the best way of getting Sean home safely. The best course of action will depend on the brain scan results - but £3000 may have been a conservative estimate .

https://www.facebook.com/getseanhome seems to be being updated fairly regularly.

But yes it is incredible to know the support is there - I think if you have ever chanced it & not been covered by insurance: now is the time to think 'that could have been me'.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 16, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> London Marathon coming up plus posh people in the area. I used to be a jogger but that was back in the day when people thought i was nuts, they still think i'm nuts. I was just ahead of my time and in the wrong place, now it's the other way around.


Don't worry mate im nuts as well I wouldn't have it any other way. I actually like the joggers and fitness nuts it makes the place look healthy and it energizes me.


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 16, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> M&S gave the heating on full blast  I need to buy a suit and they don't sell any. H&M were closed. TjMaxx are taking the piss as usual and Morleys don't really have a men's department. I'm going to Croydon tomorrow. I don't even know what size i am. Need to buy some shoes as well, even less chance of that in Brixton.


Is Traid open today?  They might have something.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 16, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> Is Traid open today?  They might have something.



I don't know what Triad is  I'm going to leave it until tomorrow, i have a few days to sort it out.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2014)

Celestial Chinese takeaway on Loughborough Rd has closed up. 

Chatted with the new people who are opening an Indian takeaway/delivery place there. They will also be selling Indian kitchen stuff so a grocery / takeaway which sounds good. 

They own the Kennington Tandoori place too (not been there myself) so are not new to the area. 

http://www.kenningtontandoori.com/home.php


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 16, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Celestial Chinese takeaway on Loughborough Rd has closed up.
> 
> Chatted with the new people who are opening an Indian takeaway/delivery place there. They will also be selling Indian kitchen stuff so a grocery / takeaway which sounds good.
> 
> ...



I saw the builders in the other day and was a bit sad...the Celestial was a unique hybrid Latin/Chinese iirc but I have not seen it open in a while. the kennington tandoori is well upmarket as you will see if you check out the gallery on the website......


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 16, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I don't know what Triad is  I'm going to leave it until tomorrow, i have a few days to sort it out.


Dexter if you don't need the suit long term it may be cheaper to hire one, There is a moss bros in clapham junction next door to the station.


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 16, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I don't know what Triad is  I'm going to leave it until tomorrow, i have a few days to sort it out.


It's the charity shop at the Brixton end of Acre Lane, round the corner from MacDonalds.  Worth a look maybe.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks SarfLondoner and Boudicca I haven't worn a suit in over twenty years. Just want to look smart for my old mum.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 16, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> M&S gave the heating on full blast  I need to buy a suit and they don't sell any. H&M were closed. TjMaxx are taking the piss as usual and Morleys don't really have a men's department. I'm going to Croydon tomorrow. I don't even know what size i am. Need to buy some shoes as well, even less chance of that in Brixton.



Word of advice mate, head to Bromley South. 20 mins from Vrixton on the train and loads of places you can look for suits.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 16, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Thanks SarfLondoner and Boudicca I haven't worn a suit in over twenty years. Just want to look smart for my old mum.


If you can get there, try charity shops in the smarter areas of London - they tend to have more suits.


----------



## shygirl (Mar 16, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Thanks SarfLondoner and Boudicca I haven't worn a suit in over twenty years. Just want to look smart for my old mum.


'
Don't laugh, Primary actually do some decent men's suits for under £60.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 16, 2014)

shygirl said:


> '
> Don't laugh, Primary actually do some decent men's suits for under £60.



That's what i need a cheap suit that won't make me look like a chump and a pair of shoes. It's all so fucking basic it's almost comical. I know i'm not the only one that has not got a pot to piss in. It will be ok.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 17, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> I saw the builders in the other day and was a bit sad...the Celestial was a unique hybrid Latin/Chinese iirc but I have not seen it open in a while. the kennington tandoori is well upmarket as you will see if you check out the gallery on the website......


We get takeaway from KT and it's very good and about the same price as Khan's.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 17, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Was having a tidy-up today and came across bag full of papers.  Decided to start sifting through and found a receipt for furniture bought in 1985 from Price Slasher, 441 Brixton Road.  I *knew *there had been a furniture shop there, but thought it was other side of tube.  So, as 441-443 is Iceland, it was obviously there.  Don't know what 443 would have been though.  Don't think Murray's Meat Market came 'til a few years later.



Police spy Dr Robert Lambert MBE (AKA ‘Bob Robinson’) was arrested for picketing there with graphically illustrated flyers. In a letter to an animal rights activist dated January 1986 Lambert described having been “backwards and forwards to Camberwell Green magistrates court for distributing ‘insulting’ leaflets outside a butchers’ shop,” with Lambert claiming that the charges had been suddenly dropped after several weeks. (_Undercover_ by Rob Evans & Paul Lewis, Faber & Faber/Guardian Books 2013, p169)

That would put Murray's there no later than December 1985.


----------



## Winot (Mar 17, 2014)

Ms T said:


> We get takeaway from KT and it's very good and about the same price as Khan's.



Although they don't admit to delivering to Brixton:


----------



## Manter (Mar 17, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Celestial Chinese takeaway on Loughborough Rd has closed up.
> 
> Chatted with the new people who are opening an Indian takeaway/delivery place there. They will also be selling Indian kitchen stuff so a grocery / takeaway which sounds good.
> 
> ...


KT is fantastic- really lovely food. And lovely people that run it. Good to hear they are doing well enough to expand


----------



## Manter (Mar 17, 2014)

Winot said:


> Although they don't admit to delivering to Brixton:


They deliver as far down as us.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 17, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> Police spy Dr Robert Lambert MBE (AKA ‘Bob Robinson’) was arrested for picketing there with graphically illustrated flyers. In a letter to an animal rights activist dated January 1986 Lambert described having been “backwards and forwards to Camberwell Green magistrates court for distributing ‘insulting’ leaflets outside a butchers’ shop,” with Lambert claiming that the charges had been suddenly dropped after several weeks. (_Undercover_ by Rob Evans & Paul Lewis, Faber & Faber/Guardian Books 2013, p169)
> 
> That would put Murray's there no later than December 1985.



Murray's was most definitely there past 1985, 'cos I didn't move to Brixton 'til February 1985


----------



## passivejoe (Mar 17, 2014)

3 burglaries on Arodene Road over the weekend. Either climbing in through the front window or smashing the glass in the front door for access.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 17, 2014)

passivejoe said:


> 3 burglaries on Arodene Road over the weekend. Either climbing in through the front window or smashing the glass in the front door for access.


GF's housemate caught someone climbing in their window on the weekend too - down LJ way. Scared them off. Police were there in no time at all.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 17, 2014)

Rushy said:


> GF's housemate caught someone climbing in their window on the weekend too - down LJ way. Scared them off. Police were there in no time at all.



They tend to come quite quickly if they think they're still in the area.  Same thing happened to our upstairs neighbour the day after the last lot of riots and they were here sharpish.  Broad daylight as well


----------



## Rushy (Mar 17, 2014)

colacubes said:


> They tend to come quite quickly if they think they're still in the area.  Same thing happened to our upstairs neighbour the day after the last lot of riots and they were here sharpish.  Broad daylight as well


Yep. My place last year was broad daylight whilst I was home. Fecker.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 17, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Yep. My place last year was broad daylight whilst I was home. Fecker.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 17, 2014)

colacubes said:


>


The worst thing to come out of it was my being subjected to Windows 8 on my new laptop. Only just starting to get used to it!


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2014)

Rushy said:


> The worst thing to come out of it was my being subjected to Windows 8 on my new laptop. Only just starting to get used to it!


If you haven't done it already, I recommend you swiftly upgrade to 8.1 which is a huge improvement.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 17, 2014)

editor said:


> If you haven't done it already, I recommend you swiftly upgrade to 8.1 which is a huge improvement.


Cheers. I have done. That caused its own problems, particularly with drivers. But much better now.


----------



## T & P (Mar 17, 2014)

editor said:


> If you haven't done it already, I recommend you swiftly upgrade to 8.1 which is a huge improvement.


Or even better, use an Apple


----------



## teuchter (Mar 17, 2014)

T & P said:


> Or even better, use an Apple


No-one would argue with that.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 17, 2014)

T & P said:


> Or even better, use an Apple


A what?


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 17, 2014)

My neighbour in Blenheim Gardens had an attempted break in via the rear garden on Thursday evening too. Luckily didn't get in but did lots of damage to brand new back doors 

maybe it's the weather bringing them out?


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 17, 2014)

All this break-in talk is giving me the fear! Flashback to the 2 burglaries we had before Christmas.
Bastards.
Was the push I needed to get me a Chromebook though. Love it more than that fuckitty-upped old netbook they chored.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 17, 2014)

sparkybird said:


> maybe it's the weather bringing them out?



it totally is.  loads of my scrotey clients have been nicked since the sun has come out.  they spend more time outside during the sunshine which places temptation in their way.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 17, 2014)

Warmer weather is supposedly correlated with increased crime rates in general.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 17, 2014)

Had a group of (possibly drunk?) lads attempt to break into the front door of our block of flats on Sat night about 3:30am by first trying to kick it in, then throwing bricks at the glass. They failed, but full marks for cuntishness.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 17, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Had a group of (possibly drunk?) lads attempt to break into the front door of our block of flats on Sat night about 3:30am by first trying to kick it in, then throwing bricks at the glass. They failed, but full marks for cuntishness.


 that was your saturday nights sleep gone


----------



## domestos (Mar 17, 2014)

Ambulances and cordoned off Bookies opposite Lidl earlier. Any news?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 17, 2014)

Plain clothes coppers stopping and searching on Coldharbour Lane, Ritzy end. about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 17, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Had a group of (possibly drunk?) lads attempt to break into the front door of our block of flats on Sat night about 3:30am by first trying to kick it in, then throwing bricks at the glass. They failed, but full marks for cuntishness.



We had some wankered bloke banging on our door at 4am a few weeks ago demanding to see the young lady he'd pulled a few weeks ago for a 2nd round.  He took some convincing that he'd got the wrong address as we've lived there for 10 years


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2014)

colacubes said:


> We had some wankered bloke banging on our door at 4am a few weeks ago demanding to see the young lady he'd pulled a few weeks ago for a 2nd round.  He took some convincing that he'd got the wrong address as we've lived there for 10 years


----------



## Kevs (Mar 17, 2014)

In non-Brixton but I'm not sure where to put it news: http://lambethrenters.wordpress.com/2014/03/15/renters-occupy-luxury-flat-in-elephant-and-castle/


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2014)

Kevs said:


> In non-Brixton but I'm not sure where to put it news: http://lambethrenters.wordpress.com/2014/03/15/renters-occupy-luxury-flat-in-elephant-and-castle/


Great to see a Hamlet scarf in there.


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2014)

This may be interesting:
Simon Parkes (the man who bought Brixton Academy for £1) tells his story at Brixton Library on Wednesday night

The event is free to attend and takes place at 7pm on Wednesday 19th March at Brixton Library, Brixton Oval, SW2 1JQ. For more info click here.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 18, 2014)

editor said:


> This may be interesting:
> Simon Parkes (the man who bought Brixton Academy for £1) tells his story at Brixton Library on Wednesday night
> 
> The event is free to attend and takes place at 7pm on Wednesday 19th March at Brixton Library, Brixton Oval, SW2 1JQ. For more info click here.



I believe he will also be on radio 5 live tonight from 10pm.


----------



## shygirl (Mar 18, 2014)

I haven't seen any posts by MrsDarlingKiss lately, anyone know how she's doing, if she's still in Brixton, etc.?


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2014)

shygirl said:


> I haven't seen any posts by MrsDarlingKiss lately, anyone know how she's doing, if she's still in Brixton, etc.?


She's still here but has a different user name.


----------



## shygirl (Mar 18, 2014)

Ah, that's good.   Glad to know she's still here, she's a lovely person.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 18, 2014)

Slightly ropey pic of the banner outside Jamm at the mo


----------



## leanderman (Mar 18, 2014)

editor said:


> She's still here but has a different user name.



Can you do that? Always wanted to be Leander, rather than L-man


----------



## teuchter (Mar 18, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Slightly ropey pic of the banner outside Jamm at the mo



I often ran into Bob, of a night out in Jamm.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 19, 2014)

Anyone hear about this nasty cycle crash on sat night ?
Evening Standard
They're tracing this car:


----------



## Nedrop (Mar 19, 2014)

that crossing is so dangerous, it seems to confuse drivers no end, always driving through the red light


----------



## Onket (Mar 19, 2014)

I hope they catch the arsehole. That article is a bit rubbish though, Brixton Rd is very long, which junction was it? Etc.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 19, 2014)

Onket said:


> I hope they catch the arsehole. That article is a bit rubbish though, Brixton Rd is very long, which junction was it? Etc.


Looks like Brixton Road/Atlantic Road


----------



## Rushy (Mar 19, 2014)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Anyone hear about this nasty cycle crash on sat night ?
> Evening Standard
> They're tracing this car:



That must be the accident I mentioned seeing above (the aftermath - not the actual accident). It was Friday night / Sat morning. He looked very conscious when I passed, poor chap.



Orang Utan said:


> Looks like Brixton Road/Atlantic Road


Yep. That's where it was.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 19, 2014)

Nedrop said:


> that crossing is so dangerous, it seems to confuse drivers no end, always driving through the red light


I nearly got run down there crossing from superdrug side.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 19, 2014)

xsunnysuex said:


> I nearly got run down there crossing from superdrug side.



It really needs a yellow box junction to stop drivers overshooting the red lights.  They either block the traffic trying to turn right out of ATlantic Road, ot drive straight through the pedestrian crossing


----------



## Rushy (Mar 19, 2014)

colacubes said:


> It really needs a yellow box junction to stop drivers overshooting the red lights.  They either block the traffic trying to turn right out of ATlantic Road, ot drive straight through the pedestrian crossing


The red lights there can't seem to stop people going through red lights.


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2014)

They've added lights that are on all night outside the bookies on Coldharbour Lane, presumably to discourage the ne'er do wells that lurk there. I guess that'll do a good job of driving them up to the shiny new trendy cocktail bar


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 19, 2014)

colacubes said:


> It really needs a yellow box junction to stop drivers overshooting the red lights.  They either block the traffic trying to turn right out of ATlantic Road, ot drive straight through the pedestrian crossing



I don't purposely overshoot the red lights - you can go through the lights when they are green, but by the time you get to the crossing they have gone red, the traffic has stopped and you are stuck on the crossing.  A yellow box would definitely help.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 19, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> I don't purposely overshoot the red lights - you can go through the lights when they are green, but by the time you get to the crossing they have gone red, the traffic has stopped and you are stuck on the crossing.  A yellow box would definitely help.



Yep - that's exactly the problem.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 19, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> I don't purposely overshoot the red lights - you can go through the lights when they are green, but by the time you get to the crossing they have gone red, the traffic has stopped and you are stuck on the crossing.  A yellow box would definitely help.


Surely you shouldn't move forward onto the crossing until you can see both that there is space on the other side of it *and* the lights are green.


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2014)

This is an interesting article that's been submitted to BBuzz: A Brief History of HMP Brixton, London’s Oldest Prison 






I never knew that Jagger and The Krays had been in there!


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 19, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Surely you shouldn't move forward onto the crossing until you can see both that there is space on the other side of it *and* the lights are green.


Well, yes that's what you do if there is a yellow box, but there isn't.

The lights are a little bit back from the junction and then there is one of those 'cycles only' bits.  When you go through the green light, it does look like you will get across OK, but then the buses start to jam up one lane and the cars from two lanes have to get round them.  I'm not saying it's right, but it's easily done.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 19, 2014)

editor said:


> This is an interesting article that's been submitted to BBuzz: A Brief History of HMP Brixton, London’s Oldest Prison
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice little piece. There was talk of the prison being closed down.

A Ministry of Justice official told me last week that one theory as to why it has not been sold off is that there is some sort of restrictive covenant on the land.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 19, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Nice little piece. There was talk of the prison being closed down.
> 
> A Ministry of Justice official told me last week that one theory as to why it has not been sold off is that there is some sort of restrictive covenant on the land.


Interesting. There has been talk about it being turned into flats for years.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 19, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Interesting. There has been talk about it being turned into flats for years.



Exactly. She said that ain't going to happen now - even though many similar, central prisons have been apartmentalised


----------



## Rushy (Mar 19, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Exactly. She said that ain't going to happen now - even though many similar, central prisons have been apartmentalised


That's a shame. It can't be the world's most comfortable prison, I'd imagine.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 19, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Any news on the Brixton Water Lane hoarding?
> leanderman



At last, action - three years after the licence expired, two years after I started moaning, and six months after I asked the local councillor to intervene.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 19, 2014)

Rushy said:


> That's a shame. It can't be the world's most comfortable prison, I'd imagine.


Its not and i believe the inmates still have to slop out,most prisons now have toilets in the cell.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 19, 2014)

leanderman said:


> At last, action - three years after the licence expired, two years after I started moaning, and six months after I asked the local councillor to intervene.


Fair play for not giving up.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 19, 2014)

The planning application (2nd time around) for the boxpark market at the rear of Bradys has been withdrawn.


----------



## Onket (Mar 19, 2014)

leanderman said:


> apartmentalised


Is that a real word?!


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2014)

colacubes said:


> The planning application (2nd time around) for the boxpark market at the rear of Bradys has been withdrawn.


Any more info on this?  Which Shoreditch-inspired 'creative' was proposing it?


----------



## leanderman (Mar 19, 2014)

Onket said:


> Is that a real word?!



No. I like making up words


----------



## colacubes (Mar 19, 2014)

editor said:


> Any more info on this?  Which Shoreditch-inspired 'creative' was proposing it?



As much as I know is on the Lambeth Planning database tbh. The bloke who apparently owns the yard applied for it. It seems it is a different person to the one who owns the building so all rather confusing. Brixton Hatter may know more as he alerted me to it in the 1st place.


----------



## Onket (Mar 19, 2014)

leanderman said:


> No. I like making up words


Google reveals the word is in use, but is not in the dictionary. You are highly unlikely to have made it up yourself.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 19, 2014)

Onket said:


> Google reveals the word is in use, but is not in the dictionary. You are highly unlikely to have made it up yourself.


On the contrary. I suspect many people have made it up themselves


----------



## leanderman (Mar 19, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> On the contrary. I suspect many people have made it up themselves



Really, I did. And it's nothing to be proud of


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 19, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Really, I did. And it's nothing to be proud of


I was agreeing with you. I'm sure you did make it up. You're probably not the only one who did.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 19, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I was agreeing with you. I'm sure you did make it up. You're probably not the only one who did.



I know you were. Thanks. Just felt like replying there


----------



## Onket (Mar 19, 2014)

Fair point. 

Horrible word, though.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 19, 2014)

colacubes said:


> As much as I know is on the Lambeth Planning database tbh. The bloke who apparently owns the yard applied for it. It seems it is a different person to the one who owns the building so all rather confusing. Brixton Hatter may no more as he alerted me to it in the 1st place.


Owner is TfL. They leased it out.
I think I mentioned before that I was working with people who had the site under offer to let from TfL in 2011/12 but when we mentioned putting a market it the deal fell apart as they did not want lots of people around the vent and electric substation.
There is also a small empty business unit at the back of the station opposite the yard. Tfl had it up for let but have now decided that it is more cost effective to leave it empty because it needs to have the door and glazed wall it shares with the station closed off. This has to be done using approved contractors who quoted 60K.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 19, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Owner is TfL. They leased it out.
> I think I mentioned before that I was working with people who had the site under offer to let from TfL in 2011/12 but when we mentioned putting a market it the deal fell apart as they did not want lots of people around the vent and electric substation.
> There is also a small empty business unit at the back of the station opposite the yard. Tfl had it up for let but have now decided that it is more cost effective to leave it empty because it needs to have the door and glazed wall it shares with the station closed off. This has to be done using approved contractors who quoted 60K.



I was sure that someone (you were on the shortlist ) had said that on another thread but I couldn't find it for the life of me when I searched earlier 

Interesting re them leaving the shop unit empty.  I had heard it was up for rent but not that it's now not.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 19, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Nice little piece. There was talk of the prison being closed down.
> 
> A Ministry of Justice official told me last week that one theory as to why it has not been sold off is that there is some sort of restrictive covenant on the land.



Hmm, that reminds me of something I heard when I worked for the Prisons dept of the Home Office - that several of the 19th century prisons were built on land sold under covenanted use.  I'm not sure that at the time (1990s) it wasn't just an excuse deployed for the parlous state of part of the Prisons estate, though.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 19, 2014)

editor said:


> This may be interesting:
> Simon Parkes (the man who bought Brixton Academy for £1) tells his story at Brixton Library on Wednesday night
> 
> The event is free to attend and takes place at 7pm on Wednesday 19th March at Brixton Library, Brixton Oval, SW2 1JQ. For more info click here.


Went to this and enjoyed it. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## ringo (Mar 20, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Its not and i believe the inmates still have to slop out,most prisons now have toilets in the cell.



When I did some deliveries there one morning a few years back the courtyard was littered with newspaper parcels where the incumbents had done a shite on a sheet of paper, wrapped it up and posted it out of the window. It's a grim Victorian shithole.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2014)

I went to the Prince of Wales last night but only lasted one pint. It's noisy as hell in there because of the bare floors, the beers were pricey and the demographic was wafer-thin, which isn't my thing. It was busy though so I guess they're doing something right. 

We repaired to the Marquis of Lorne which was about a thousand times better.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 20, 2014)

editor said:


> I went to the Prince of Wales last night but only lasted one pint. It's noisy as hell in there because of the bare floors, the beers were pricey and the demographic was wafer-thin, which isn't my thing. It was busy though so I guess they're doing something right.
> 
> We repaired to the Marquis of Lorne which was about a thousand times better.


 
i've been to the prince of wales maybe three times in the decade i lived in brixton.  plus once to take drugs in their toilets.  always wondered why that place existed when so many other good pubs are around.  but i think that it's good because it sucks all the people who like that sort of thing into one place and keep them out of e.g. the wonderful marquis of lorne which i never went to enough.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 20, 2014)

I was looking for something to watch at the cinema tomorrow, and spotted this is out:

http://www.alongwaydownmovie.co.uk/

If anyone does watch it (tbh it's not my sort of thing so I prob won't in the cinema), a load of it was filmed on location in Brixton, including in my next door neighbour's house


----------



## Rushy (Mar 20, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I was looking for something to watch at the cinema tomorrow, and spotted this is out:
> 
> http://www.alongwaydownmovie.co.uk/
> 
> If anyone does watch it (tbh it's not my sort of thing so I prob won't in the cinema), a load of it was filmed on location in Brixton, including in my next door neighbour's house


There was chat on here about Aaron Paul filming in the town centre. I'll probably watch it but it looks a bit naff. And Toni Collette really annoys me when she plays pained characters.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 20, 2014)

just watched the trailer and it really looks bad!

'Best British Film of the Year" they say - I expect the trailer was put together in January then!


----------



## colacubes (Mar 20, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> just watched the trailer and it really looks bad!
> 
> 'Best British Film of the Year" they say - I expect the trailer was put together in January then!



Well quite   I think this was actually supposed to come out Valentine's Day last year (or at least that's what my neighbour was told), so they've obviously been sitting on it for a while...


----------



## Winot (Mar 20, 2014)

Looks awful. The book's pretty good though. Hornby's critically underrated imo.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2014)

A trendy foodie place is running some pop-up thing in a 'secret location' on Coldharbour Lane serving "Barrier Block’ Buffalo Wings".

It's already sold out, so unless you knew who these people were in the first place, you wouldn't have been able to buy a ticket anyway.  

http://www.edibleexperiences.com/p/55502054/The-Pickled-Fork/790001/The-Brixton-Diner


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2014)

> _The Pickled Fork is teaming up with local residents to present The Brixton Diner, a pop-up restaurant creating a buzz at a secret location on Coldharbour Lane._
> http://www.londonpopups.com/2014/03/the-pickled-forks-pop-up-brixton-diner.html



Oh hang on, it's right opposite me.

*edit: it's in the old solicitors.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2014)

It's called the Brixton Diner. https://twitter.com/search?q=#brixtondiner&src=hash


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 20, 2014)

Anyone on here live in Herne Hill House?


----------



## leanderman (Mar 20, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Anyone on here live in Herne Hill House?



What's latest on Mango Landin'? I have the impression you might know. Apologies if wrong.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 20, 2014)

No idea I'm afraid. Last I heard was the owner was still in there as the leaseholder didn't know what to do. But that was a while ago. I still miss Thursday nights there.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2014)

I'll be amazed if it comes back as a pub.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 20, 2014)

editor said:


> I'll be amazed if it comes back as a pub.



Yep. Me too. Anxiously watching the planning website.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 20, 2014)

editor said:


> Oh hang on, it's right opposite me.
> 
> *edit: it's in the old solicitors.



Hmm. Suspicious. Is Gramsci running that Twitter account?


----------



## CH1 (Mar 21, 2014)

editor said:


> It's called the Brixton Diner. https://twitter.com/search?q=#brixtondiner&src=hash


They seemed to be still in full session ongoing hidden behind the closed blue roller-blind @ 10.35 on my abortive trip out to the Beehive. By 10.45 pm on my way back about 6 diners had emerged to smoke and do the floral dance outside in Coldharbour Lane. Fortunately for them neither the William Hills customers, nor the patrons of the Majestic were hanging out. The Pop-up Diner demographic seems wildly different from _normal_ Brixton.

My main concern however was why the Beehive was shut when I arrived at 10.40 pm. There was a Dynorod type van outside so I had visions of a Mr/Ms Creosote causing an unfortunate blockage in their very inadequate plumbing. 

Anybody know the facts?


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2014)

CH1 said:


> They seemed to be still in full session ongoing hidden behind the closed blue roller-blind @ 10.35 on my abortive trip out to the Beehive. By 10.45 pm on my way back about 6 diners had emerged to smoke and do the floral dance outside in Coldharbour Lane. Fortunately for them neither the William Hills customers, nor the patrons of the Majestic were hanging out. The Pop-up Diner demographic seems wildly different from _normal_ Brixton.
> 
> My main concern however was why the Beehive was shut when I arrived at 10.40 pm. There was a Dynorod type van outside so I had visions of a Mr/Ms Creosote causing an unfortunate blockage in their very inadequate plumbing.
> 
> Anybody know the facts?


I'm afraid not, but I did notice that the Beehive's shutters were half down earlier than expected. I was at the Grosvenor where they were screening anti-gentrification movies on the white sheet covering the new luxury flats opposite that are soon to put them out of business.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 21, 2014)

I noticed the Beehive had their shutters down approx 12 noon Thursday.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 21, 2014)

There was a sign up when I passed in the morning saying they were closed due to 'technical issues'.


----------



## passivejoe (Mar 21, 2014)

editor said:


> A trendy foodie place is running some pop-up thing in a 'secret location' on Coldharbour Lane serving "Barrier Block’ Buffalo Wings".
> 
> It's already sold out, so unless you knew who these people were in the first place, you wouldn't have been able to buy a ticket anyway.
> 
> http://www.edibleexperiences.com/p/55502054/The-Pickled-Fork/790001/The-Brixton-Diner




_Dessert_:
_Coldharbour Lane Banana & Clotted Cream Pie_
_(Hob Nob Base with Peanut Butter & London Honey Cream)_

Now that _sounds both nasty and badly named. _


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 21, 2014)

In a "oooo I fancy a bit of London Honey on my Hob Nob" kinda way???


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 21, 2014)

Pervert. sparkybird


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 21, 2014)

Moi, surely not?


----------



## Dan U (Mar 21, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> There was a sign up when I passed in the morning saying they were closed due to 'technical issues'.



last i heard Badgers was going for a pint of cider there.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2014)

passivejoe said:


> _Dessert_:
> _Coldharbour Lane Banana & Clotted Cream Pie
> (Hob Nob Base with Peanut Butter & London Honey Cream)_
> 
> Now that _sounds both nasty and badly named. _


A private supper club with a course named after the council housing block opposite? Why, how massively edgy!


----------



## CH1 (Mar 21, 2014)

editor said:


> A private supper club with a course named after the council housing block opposite? Why, how massively edgy!


It does have a special dispensation to call itself SW4, according to what was posted.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm hearing that Hootananny has hiked its priced up by 10p a pint - and they were already expensive too.


----------



## T & P (Mar 21, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm hearing that Hootananny has hiked its priced up by 10p a pint - and they were already expensive too.


In view of the Budget, shouldn't the price of a pint be in fact going down? Cheeky cunts.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 21, 2014)

On the bus this morning I saw a man come off his motorbike in the middle of Brixton Road, near the Oval at 7.20am. The rider looked badly injured - could hear him screaming. It really upset me. Anyone know how he is?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 21, 2014)

Never seen this lovely photograph before, Atlantic Road, Brixton.
http://www.heritage-explorer.co.uk/web/he/searchdetail.aspx?id=3728&crit=step


----------



## teuchter (Mar 21, 2014)

^ within the last couple of years they were doing up that building and a trace of the "Stones" sign was revealed...I think there was a thread on here.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Never seen this lovely photograph before, Atlantic Road, Brixton.
> http://www.heritage-explorer.co.uk/web/he/searchdetail.aspx?id=3728&crit=step
> 
> View attachment 50615


Article here: http://www.urban75.org/brixton/history/atlantic7.html


----------



## Kevs (Mar 21, 2014)

editor said:


> I was at the Grosvenor where they were screening anti-gentrification movies on the white sheet covering the new luxury flats opposite that are soon to put them out of business.



Are the Grosvenor planning to do this again?


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2014)

Kevs said:


> Are the Grosvenor planning to do this again?


Quite likely, I think.


----------



## Kevs (Mar 21, 2014)

editor said:


> Quite likely, I think.


Do keep us posted if it happens again.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2014)

I think I just baffled some people in Brixton.

Walking back from the Albert past the Villaaage, there was about 6 or 7 girls all looking at their smartphones and suggesting different directions to walk to each other.

I stopped, "Are you looking for the pop up diner?" I asked.

"Yes," they replied, "How on earth did you know we were looking for it?"

"Let's just say you stand out a bit," I rather diplomatically replied.


----------



## T & P (Mar 21, 2014)

*waits for inevitable post enquiring what the difference in appearance between Brixtonians and outsiders might be, followed by a two-page handbag fest*


----------



## Onket (Mar 21, 2014)

Surely no-one would be that silly.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 22, 2014)

"Diplomatically".


----------



## gabi (Mar 22, 2014)

editor said:


> I think I just baffled some people in Brixton.
> 
> Walking back from the Albert past the Villaaage, there was about 6 or 7 girls all looking at their smartphones and suggesting different directions to walk to each other.
> 
> ...



Fucking hell. The inverse snobbery in that post is unreal.

Would you like it if you were strolling around Chelsea looking for a photography exhibition, stopped to ask someone, and they *diplomatically* said 'oh, you must be here for the David bailey exhibition. You do stand out a bit...?


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2014)

gabi said:


> Fucking hell. The inverse snobbery in that post is unreal.
> 
> Would you like it if you were strolling around Chelsea looking for a photography exhibition, stopped to ask someone, and they *diplomatically* said 'oh, you must be here for the David bailey exhibition. You do stand out a bit...?


They were actually very grateful for the help and we chatted happily as we walked down the road.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2014)

The morning's are getting lighter!


----------



## Smick (Mar 22, 2014)

I took my daughter to the playpark at 3.30 yesterday. I'd say that entering the park through the more southerly entrance, 80% of the rides were taken up by teenage girls from several different schools.

To be fair, when I asked them to get off something they did but most of the under 10s and their parents stayed on the other side.

There were four of them in the bucket swing when it js hardly big enough for one, while there was a queue of kids for the other one. Also others on the aerial runway, the weight of them nearly had their arses bashing off the ground before they took off.

As I said, they were pleasant when approached and I know they need somewhere to go to socialise, but I don't think it's fair for them to colonise the kids' park and most parents or kids aren't comfortable asking for them to leave whatever they're on.

I'm not sure what I hope to achieve by writing this here but it helps me let off steam.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 22, 2014)

Smick said:


> I took my daughter to the playpark at 3.30 yesterday. I'd say that entering the park through the more southerly entrance, 80% of the rides were taken up by teenage girls from several different schools.
> 
> To be fair, when I asked them to get off something they did but most of the under 10s and their parents stayed on the other side.
> 
> ...



Which play park?


----------



## nagapie (Mar 22, 2014)

Smick said:


> As I said, they were pleasant when approached and I know they need somewhere to go to socialise, but I don't think it's fair for them to colonise the kids' park and most parents or kids aren't comfortable asking for them to leave whatever they're on.



So they got off and were pleasant about it when asked? What's the problem, that the other parents are wusses? That's their problem.

And yes, teenagers do have nowhere to go and they're vulnerable too.


----------



## Winot (Mar 22, 2014)

nagapie said:


> So they got off and were pleasant about it when asked? What's the problems, that the other parents are wusses? That's their problem.
> 
> And yes, teenagers do have nowhere to go and they're vulnerable too.



^ this

You did the right thing by asking, Smick, and they did the right thing by getting off.


----------



## Smick (Mar 22, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Which play park?


 
Oops, thought I said, it was Brockwell.

Surely playparks are not for teenagers, and I can't help but think it would have been a bit worse with the presence of boys.

Maybe I'm entirely in the wrong for approaching them and asking them to get off and not waiting our turn, but one look at them shows that they are too big for everything they are on.


----------



## nagapie (Mar 22, 2014)

Smick said:


> Oops, thought I said, it was Brockwell.
> 
> Surely playparks are not for teenagers, and I can't help but think it would have been a bit worse with the presence of boys.



Playparks should also be designed for teenagers, they like to play too. We're always moaning they act too grown up but don't give them the opportunity to indulge their child side. And of course there is now almost zero provision for youth clubs etc. 

Most teenagers are very nice and are not to be feared. Boys too. And loads of them love little children and babies and are big brothers and sisters and if you give them a smile and are pleasant, they will be more than happy to move over for the small ones.


----------



## Onket (Mar 22, 2014)

Grant Legal Aid to the family of Cherry Groce- https://www.change.org/en-GB/petiti...or-the-inquest-into-the-death-of-cherry-groce


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 22, 2014)

Onket said:


> Grant Legal Aid to the family of Cherry Groce- https://www.change.org/en-GB/petiti...or-the-inquest-into-the-death-of-cherry-groce



Got that in my e-mail this morning. Signed it.


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Mar 22, 2014)

Woah! Good thunder and lightning over the Piano House!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 22, 2014)

That's my mum at the Pearly Gates having a roar. Nice one mum.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 23, 2014)

I just had a stroll around in the afternoon sun and thought I'd go and have a look at the communal garden at St Georges Residences on Railton Rd.

Contrary to statements on a previous edition of this thread where I was told the gate to the gardens is "always open", it was locked shut. So I got no further than peering through the bars.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2014)

Just had a lovely drink in Kaff. I was there to help organise a charity gig in the Dogstar this Friday and we managed to assemble some more acts for the bill from passers by we knew!

I'll post up the full details of the gig later this week. It's for a well worthy cause so it would be good if we can people down to support it and/or donate.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2014)

Had a great night at the 414 tonight. The band were amazing musicians and there was a lovely vibe in the venue. It's one of the best nights out in Brixton, IMO.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2014)

Apropos of nothing, here's a photo from the Albert tonight, taken with the rather fabulous 45mm f1.8 Olympus m43 lens.


----------



## gabi (Mar 24, 2014)

editor said:


> Apropos of nothing, here's a photo from the Albert tonight, taken with the rather fabulous 45mm f1.8 Olympus m43 lens.
> 
> View attachment 50754



Nice. A bit homesick. 

Someone much smarter than me though once wrote 'happiness is the third drink in a new town' or something to that effect. something i've been practising heavily. much too heavily, but ill be proppin up the bar back in the albert one of these days.


----------



## classicdish (Mar 24, 2014)

Andy Forbes from the The Brockwell Bake Association got a bit of a write up in The Guardian yesterday: 
http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2014/mar/23/food-obsessives-perfect-cheese-bread-coffee#_


----------



## colacubes (Mar 24, 2014)

classicdish said:


> Andy Forbes from the The Brockwell Bake Association got a bit of a write up in The Guardian yesterday:
> http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2014/mar/23/food-obsessives-perfect-cheese-bread-coffee#_



Ace   I haven't seen Andy for ages but that might be why


----------



## Onket (Mar 24, 2014)

I was going to reply to that and call him a nutter. Then I thought I'd better read the article first....

Yep, nutter! 

Fair play to him though, and the others. I don't see how people have time for that level of obsession, let alone with a partner too. I presume there are either no children or they have long since grown up & moved out!


----------



## teuchter (Mar 24, 2014)

Onket said:


> I don't see how people have time for that level of obsession, let alone with a partner too. I presume there are either no children or they have long since grown up & moved out!



It's a form of obsession that is not entirely socially acceptable, it sometimes seems. Unlike having children.


----------



## Onket (Mar 24, 2014)

Having children is quite often seen as socially unacceptable.  Especially in London.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2014)

classicdish said:


> Andy Forbes from the The Brockwell Bake Association got a bit of a write up in The Guardian yesterday:
> http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2014/mar/23/food-obsessives-perfect-cheese-bread-coffee#_


I enjoyed that. Andy's been on the Brixton scene for ever - he used to be involved with Cooltan back in the day and can often be seen pedalling around town! 

Good for him.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 24, 2014)

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## Rushy (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## sparkybird (Mar 24, 2014)

God that's sad!

Could they not find any white people who weren't from Chelsea????


----------



## mxh (Mar 24, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> I'll just leave this here...




Make it stop. Please.

I hoping this is scheduled for bbc3, no one watches that.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 24, 2014)

sparkybird said:


> God that's sad!
> 
> Could they not find any white people who weren't from Chelsea????



Yuck - I won't be watching. Those plummy accents really get on my nerves, is that the sort of people frequenting the Village these days (I don't get ot much).
Never understood made in Chelsea - it seemed to be soap opera styled as reality - was any reality ever involved? never watched Towie - was that the same?


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2014)

There's a thread on the Made In Brixton show here: 
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/made-in-brixton-reality-tv-show-is-coming.310307/


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Mar 24, 2014)

CH1 said:


> They seemed to be still in full session ongoing hidden behind the closed blue roller-blind @ 10.35 on my abortive trip out to the Beehive. By 10.45 pm on my way back about 6 diners had emerged to smoke and do the floral dance outside in Coldharbour Lane. Fortunately for them neither the William Hills customers, nor the patrons of the Majestic were hanging out. The Pop-up Diner demographic seems wildly different from _normal_ Brixton.
> 
> My main concern however was why the Beehive was shut when I arrived at 10.40 pm. There was a Dynorod type van outside so I had visions of a Mr/Ms Creosote causing an unfortunate blockage in their very inadequate plumbing.
> 
> Anybody know the facts?


I still owe you a drink or two for getting me that photo. I haven't forgotten.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 25, 2014)

This is the thread i first turned to because it's my favourite thread, to mentioned my mums death on 4th March, i found out the next day and i posted it inappropriately.
This is not the right place for that sort of post but it is right to come back here and say thank you.

We had the funeral service today in Brixton in what i have always called Saint Helens church but that is not it's correct name. It was the correct church; it was her church. She was a Brixton person for most of her life. She worked in Brixton, she brought the three of us up in Brixton. She loved Brixton but she would have been happier to spend the last few years of her life somewhere else, probably Romford or Hornchurch.

But anyway......
I need to say thank you again, this is the purpose of this post, to everyone on this Board who gave me, a stranger to most of you, so much support on this thread. The private messages and offers of practical help, the suit thing. Gosh the suit thing! Blown away by that thank you to those that offered help with that.

Thank you all for your help in the past few weeks. It helped me to step up today and that helped other people, thank you.


----------



## Onket (Mar 25, 2014)

That fucking tiresome Crack Squirrel story is in the Time Out I was handed at Clapham Junction this morning.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2014)

Rumour is that the Angel pub could be getting an upmarket 'gourmet' burger restaurant. Oh joy.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Mar 25, 2014)

editor said:


> Rumour is that the Angel pub could be getting an upmarket 'gourmet' burger restaurant. Oh joy.


Is it not the whole building that's being turned into flats then?


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2014)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Is it not the whole building that's being turned into flats then?


No, the ground floor has been advertised as for restaurant/A3 use, although a popular trick is to do that so half heartedly that the inevitable supermarket arrives (see: the Junction/Warrior).


----------



## Rushy (Mar 25, 2014)

CH1  - just got an email about this:

*Brixton Street Gym*
*Opening @ Number Six Saturday 26th April*
Brixton Green has leased the old kitchens on Somerleyton Road from the Council to use for community activity and to ensure Brixton people stay at the forefront of the redevelopment of Somerleyton Road.

Part of the building will be used for the amazing Blockworkout to set up the Brixton Street Gym. There's loads of other activities planned for Number Six, including youth clubs, enterprise workshops, dance, theatre, food growing, film showings and more.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2014)

Rushy said:


> CH1  - just got an email about this:
> *Brixton Street Gym*
> *Opening @ Number Six Saturday 26th April*
> Brixton Green has leased the old kitchens on Somerleyton Road from the Council to use for community activity and to ensure Brixton people stay at the forefront of the redevelopment of Somerleyton Road.
> ...


The bio of the bloke behind this is anything but modest:


> Terroll Lewis - Ex-Gangster to Fitness Guru
> The London born International Fitness Superstar is known for his amazing strength and skills in the outdoor fitness industry, travelling the world appearing in movies and having his own TV Show on SKY CHANNEL  442.  He has been rumoured to be the Jay Z of the fitness world. 24 years Old With A Mind Blowing Story To Tell! Motivational Speaker & Entrepreneur. Founder of  The BlockWorkOut TM
> http://blockworkout.co.uk/about/


----------



## Rushy (Mar 25, 2014)

editor said:


> The bio of the bloke behind this is anything but modest:



Some people really aren't very modest but it does not make them a bad person. I'm sure we've all said things that make us cringe in retrospect. I seem to remember when you used to describe yourself on the U75 site as  _"[Your name] U75: the main man, the big cheese, the head honcho, numero uno"_ etc...


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Some people really aren't very modest but it does not make them a bad person. I'm sure we've all said things that make us cringe in retrospect. I seem to remember when you used to describe yourself on the U75 site as  _"[Your name] U75: the main man, the big cheese, the head honcho, numero uno"_ etc...


For fuck's sake. Your growing habit of trying to get a cheap personal dig out of every comment I make here - and on other sites - is getting increasingly annoying and increasingly off topic, personal and disruptive. Please stop now.

For the record, the comment you've dredged up from *over 15 years ago* to supposedly provide damning proof of me immodestly bigging myself up was a _fucking joke_, you imbecile.

It comes from the Airplane movie and is a world away from describing myself as the 'Jay Z of the web world' and an 'internet superstar' with a 'mind blowing story to tell' or whatever.



Oh, and I didn't say or suggest that Terroll was a 'bad person' either. That's yet more unpleasant projection from you.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2014)

Back to Brixton news, here's a pic I took walking home on Sunday night. I really like the new white lights that are slowly replacing the sodium ones. I'm guessing that they're much lower energy (anyone know how much?), and they certainly create less light pollution.

They look nicer than that 'orrible orange glow too.


----------



## Onket (Mar 25, 2014)

editor said:


> For fuck's sake. Your growing habit of trying to get a cheap personal dig out of every comment I make here - and on other sites - is getting increasingly annoying and increasingly off topic, personal and disruptive. Please stop now.
> 
> For the record, the comment you've dredged up from *over 15 years ago* to supposedly provide damning proof of me immodestly bigging myself up was a _fucking joke_, you imbecile.
> 
> ...



What a lovely thread this is.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 25, 2014)

editor said:


> For fuck's sake. Your growing habit of trying to get a cheap personal dig out of every comment I make here is getting increasingly annoying and increasingly disruptive.
> 
> For the record, the comment you've dredged up from *over 15 years ago* to supposedly provide damning proof of me immodestly bigging myself up was a _fucking joke_, you imbecile.
> 
> It comes from the Airplane movie and is a world away from describing myself as a the 'Jay Z of the web world' and an 'internet superstar' or whatever.




It just seems that can't help cocking your leg all over everyone who dares pop their head up in Brixton. I should not let it bother me but it is so constant and so public that sometimes it does. Sorry. Whether it is posting up pictures of young women less than half your age who dare be on the street in Brixton with accents and dress sense you don't approve of or mocking someone who has turned their life around and helped people in the process, like this chap. The next paragraph of his bio reads:



> I started BlockWorkout late 2009, within a local park around the estate called Red park, where I would work out in the Children’s playground because I never had money to sign up to a gym. In 2010 I started inviting people who couldn’t afford a gym membership to come and train with me. The group grew strong and I started to promote street fitness & outdoor training on all my social networking sites. Late 2010 I came up with the name ‘BLOCKWORKOUT’ and started to hold community sessions in Kennington Park, (Now held in Brockwell Park) South London.  Now BlockWorkout has become one of the fastest growing movements across the United Kingdom. We do workshops in schools and colleges in and around the UK. and have branches of Blockworkout in Birmingham, Horsham & Norwich.



I'm not sure why the most important thing about the new "gym" is that he, probably with tongue in cheek, says he's rumoured to be the JayZ of the fitness world. It sounds like a positive thing for Somerleyton Road. I just can't understand why your first (and only) comment is to mock and undermine it. It just comes across as so poisonous.

So, sorry again. My posts are my genuine reactions and thoughts. Like you, I sometimes find it hard to bite my tongue. I'll try a bit harder.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2014)

Rushy said:


> It just seems that can't help cocking your leg all over everyone who dares pop their head up in Brixton.


No, that's your nasty, agenda-laden, personal take on things. You'll happily use anything to goad or attack me, even when it's a case of dredging up long-forgotten quotes made elsewhere from 15 years ago.

It's pathetic, off-topic, disruptive and adds _nothing_ to the forum.


Rushy said:


> Whether it is posting up pictures of young women less than half your age who dare be on the street in Brixton with accents and dress sense you don't approve of


What the fuck are you on about now? What photos?


Rushy said:


> or mocking someone who has turned their life...


There you go again._ Lying._


----------



## Dan U (Mar 25, 2014)

editor said:


> The bio of the bloke behind this is anything but modest:



lol, goes with the territory i think.,

the bloke who teaches my Mrs at her Bodypump class is some muscled chap who seriously reckons his name is Zeus.

not that i am jealous. OH NO.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2014)

Dan U said:


> lol, goes with the territory i think.,
> 
> the bloke who teaches my Mrs at her Bodypump class is some muscled chap who seriously reckons his name is Zeus.
> 
> not that i am jealous. OH NO.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 25, 2014)

editor said:


> No, that's your nasty, agenda-laden, personal take on things. You'll happily use anything to goad or attack me, even when it's a case of dredging up long-forgotten quotes made elsewhere from 15 years ago.
> 
> It's pathetic, off-topic, disruptive and adds _nothing_ to the forum.
> What the fuck are you on about now? What photos?
> There you go again._ Lying._


Of course. Happy to leave it there, Mr Numero Uno.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 25, 2014)

Apparently there's another meeting at Kaff tonight for those interested in Sean's progress after his accident in Egypt (Sean owns Tidy Hair on Atlantic Rd and has been my hairdresser for many years).  Elaine the Flower Lady tells me he's deteriorated.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Apparently there's another meeting at Kaff tonight for those interested in Sean's progress after his accident in Egypt (Sean owns Tidy Hair on Atlantic Rd and has been my hairdresser for many years).  Elaine the Flower Lady tells me he's deteriorated.


That is bad news. 

The last update to their Facebook page was three days ago:


> Sean hasn't been doing very well over the past few days. Sean has been sleeping for hours days and nights, his coordinates are not good, we at this time cannot give too much information. Sean is very unwell at the moment. Thank you for all the support you have shown, please continue to spread the word. We send our love to Arron and say thank you taking such good care of Sean its been so traumatic and he needs our support.
> https://www.facebook.com/getseanhome


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2014)

Here's some pics from Friday's show at the Albert. It was probably the loudest I've ever heard the crowd sing-along at the Albert (apart from the Mrs Mills Experience, of course!).












More: http://www.urban75.org/offline/jah-vessel-band-march-2014.html


----------



## Ms T (Mar 25, 2014)

editor said:


> That is bad news.
> 
> The last update to their Facebook page was three days ago:


I didn't know about that page (have been away for the last three weeks), so thanks for the link.  The meeting is at 6.30ish btw.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2014)

Meanwhile on Twitter: 



Followed up by:


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2014)

I had to look up Papa's cafe but now I know where it is, I'll have to pop along soon.
I like their prices 


> Papa's Cafe just opened in Papa's Playground in Brixton. We've got indoor and outdoor seating, and at the moment we're open Wednesday to Sunday - 10 to 5pm most days, with pizza evenings on Friday and Saturday, and a lazy 12 O'clock start on Sunday.


17 Pulross road, Brixton
SW9 8AF London, United Kingdom

Phone	07792 111131
Email	olga@papascaf.org
Website	https://twitter.com/PapasCaf


----------



## Rushy (Mar 25, 2014)

PAPA is one of Liz Obi's projects. Set up in the late 90s.


----------



## happyshopper (Mar 25, 2014)

Look, Papa's Cafe is different to Brindisa. It serves different food to different people at different prices. The thing that makes Brixton so great for many of us who live here, is these differences. I've eaten at Papa's Cafe and I've eaten at Brindisa and there's plenty of room for both of them.


----------



## Onket (Mar 25, 2014)

editor said:


> No, that's your nasty, agenda-laden, personal take on things. You'll happily use anything to goad or attack me, even when it's a case of dredging up long-forgotten quotes made elsewhere from 15 years ago.
> 
> It's pathetic, off-topic, disruptive and adds _nothing_ to the forum.
> What the fuck are you on about now? What photos?
> There you go again._ Lying._


Give it a rest. It's these near carbon copy responses of YOURS that add nothing to the forum.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2014)

happyshopper said:


> Look, Papa's Cafe is different to Brindisa. It serves different food to different people at different prices. The thing that makes Brixton so great for many of us who live here, is these differences. I've eaten at Papa's Cafe and I've eaten at Brindisa and there's plenty of room for both of them.


Of course. But £5 for a bit of cheese on toast though? Ouch.


----------



## uk benzo (Mar 25, 2014)

Papas park is bloody great. My boy loves it there. If you see a little brown haired boy zooming about on the pedal-powered-tractor, that's my boy!

Food and drink is very decent and very cheap (relative to other places in town).


----------



## colacubes (Mar 25, 2014)

I was there the other week with Biddlybee and babybee.  Babybee liked the swings and we liked the coffee   Didn't eat but they had some fine looking cake


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 25, 2014)

Dan U said:


> lol, goes with the territory i think.,
> 
> the bloke who teaches my Mrs at her Bodypump class is some muscled chap who seriously reckons his name is Zeus.
> 
> not that i am jealous. OH NO.



Zeus, eh?
Let's just hope your missus isn't called Leda!


----------



## Rushy (Mar 25, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Zeus, eh?
> Let's just hope your missus isn't called Leda!


My sister painted her own interpretation of Michelangelo's Leda, with her own face as Leda. I still shudder when I think of it.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 25, 2014)

Papas is run by Olga who came from Italo deli where a sarnie can cost £5. Horses for courses innit.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 25, 2014)

Papa's cafe and the park are lovely.  Really good value food and the park is lovely.  My littlies love it.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 25, 2014)

The bottom line on Sean from Tidy Hair is that we need to raise 27k to get him home by air ambulance. If anyone has any good ideas on how that can be done - quickly - please let me know.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2014)

Ms T said:


> The bottom line on Sean from Tidy Hair is that we need to raise 27k to get him home by air ambulance. If anyone has any good ideas on how that can be done - quickly - please let me know.


Have you just come from the meeting at Kaff? That's an awful lot of money to raise. 

If you have come from the meeting, do you think you could maybe quickly write a few paragraphs and I can put out a fresh appeal on BrixtonBuzz?


----------



## Ms T (Mar 25, 2014)

editor said:


> Have you just come from the meeting at Kaff? That's an awful lot of money to raise.
> 
> If you have come from the meeting, do you think you could maybe quickly write a few paragraphs and I can put out a fresh appeal on BrixtonBuzz?


Yes. I'll write something tomorrow when there'll be more news on his condition, hopefully.


----------



## Manter (Mar 25, 2014)

Ms T said:


> The bottom line on Sean from Tidy Hair is that we need to raise 27k to get him home by air ambulance. If anyone has any good ideas on how that can be done - quickly - please let me know.


Have you contacted Arc? They are a medical repatriation charity- mate of mine is a specialist repatriation nurse and she's done a couple if trips funded by them. I know nothing about criteria or anything, but may be worth a try.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Yes. I'll write something tomorrow when there'll be more news on his condition, hopefully.


Thanks. It would be good to get an update out.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 25, 2014)

Crikey


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2014)

Markethouse say this injured dog just ran into the bar: 

 

It looks a bit familiar to me, but anyone recognise it?


----------



## Ms T (Mar 25, 2014)

Manter said:


> Have you contacted Arc? They are a medical repatriation charity- mate of mine is a specialist repatriation nurse and she's done a couple if trips funded by them. I know nothing about criteria or anything, but may be worth a try.


Thanks for this. I checked their website, but they haven't updated it in a long time, which isn't a very good sign.


----------



## Manter (Mar 25, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Thanks for this. I checked their website, but they haven't updated it in a long time, which isn't a very good sign.


They are still active on the charity commission- though looks like they did v little fye April 2013. They may have advice/can point you in a direction tho.
http://www.charitycommission.gov.uk/find-charities/

Also worth talking to the fco. They won't pay but they may be able to advise- I'd talk to someone at this end even if they have spoken to someone in Turkey (if I remember where he is!)

E2a will ask Lou (the nurse) if she has any ideas too


----------



## Effrasurfer (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Effrasurfer (Mar 25, 2014)

^ Bit of a mismatch between Lambeth Living's PR and how the majority of residents feel about the way the upgrade works have been managed.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 25, 2014)

my maths is wonky but I can work in 10's ok
27K is 2700 people putting in a tenner each, yes?
My reasoning when asked for funding is to consider how likely it is for the target to be reached if I don't know the person
If I thought that only 2700 in London/Brixton are needed to give £10 each that seems more persuasive cos I feel hopeful that the target can be reached

or 1000 putting in £27

in another way it's 100 people trying to organise fundraisers to get £270 - are there 10 people close enough to the centre of this fundraising effort to organise 10 people each who are tasked with getting £270? 

On another note I'd be happy to do some fundraising in my work if I had proper information about who's collecting the money and how I'd pass cash on to them.....

Is there also something I can link to my facebook?

eta about fundraising for  Sean from Tidy Hair


----------



## Rushy (Mar 26, 2014)

Effrasurfer said:


> ^ Bit of a mismatch between Lambeth Living's PR and how the majority of residents feel about the way the upgrade works have been managed.


I noticed that as they have taken the scaffold down they have left several of the inaccessible-without-a-scaffold floodlamps pointing in all sorts of directions other than the street. I guess it was someone else's job!

How are you getting on with the Tenants Hall?


----------



## CH1 (Mar 26, 2014)

Rushy said:


> CH1  - just got an email about this:
> *Brixton Street Gym*
> *Opening @ Number Six Saturday 26th April*
> Brixton Green has leased the old kitchens on Somerleyton Road from the Council to use for community activity and to ensure Brixton people stay at the forefront of the redevelopment of Somerleyton Road.
> ...


I got this email too.

I guess it might be useful for some local people wanting exercise - though it is not clear what exactly is on offer. The Blockworkout website says that there is a charge for community sessions ("we take donations from all attendees £1 donations")

I am a bit curious about the client group "All decent people allowed":  does this mean all people not drinking cans of "K", all people with un-scuffed Nikes , all people under 25 - or what?

The way I read it this is a very organised type of activity - like a cheaper bootcamp version of all those aerobic cyclemachine users in Clapham Manor Streeet, who pay £415.50 p.a. (plus activation fee) for the privilege.

So yes - I hope the Brixton Street Gym run by Blockworkout does well - for its chosen client base (whatever that is).

But it is not what Mrs Magpie (who originally suggested the open air gym for the Coldharbour over a cup of tea) or me quite had in mind. Our original concept was more about providing the same free facilities to a wide range of people in the community - from pensioners to students - as currently enjoy this in Southwark.

I found a couple of BBC TV clips on outdoor vs indoor gyms
1. Peckham Rye vs Brixton Rec http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/8005360.stm
2. Should outdoor gyms be supervised? http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/8438971.stm

Interestingly when Rachel did her walkabout with me a couple of years ago she was immediately worrying about how to lock the equipment up - which kind of missed the whole point I thought.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 26, 2014)

CH1 said:


> I got this email too.
> 
> I guess it might be useful for some local people wanting exercise - though it is not clear what exactly is on offer. The Blockworkout website says that there is a charge for community sessions ("we take donations from all attendees £1 donations")
> 
> ...



I know the kit you mean, I think. There is some in Dulwich Park. Looks pretty indestructible.
I still think it is a good idea. Has there been any progress?


----------



## CH1 (Mar 26, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I know the kit you mean, I think. There is some in Dulwich Park. Looks pretty indestructible.
> I still think it is a good idea. Has there been any progress?


Not yet. I suppose if it was taken up by the TA or Brixton Green, or by the councillors something might happen. 

Rachel's view was apparently in favour theoretically of making the Coldharbour open space a joined up park incorporating the carwash area but she was not at all enthused about a gym - cost issues, health and safety etc etc.

In the case of Brixton Green it is outside their designated area.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 26, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> my maths is wonky but I can work in 10's ok
> 27K is 2700 people putting in a tenner each, yes?
> My reasoning when asked for funding is to consider how likely it is for the target to be reached if I don't know the person
> If I thought that only 2700 in London/Brixton are needed to give £10 each that seems more persuasive cos I feel hopeful that the target can be reached
> ...



https://www.facebook.com/getseanhome

Things are looking increasingly bleak.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 26, 2014)

Manter said:


> They are still active on the charity commission- though looks like they did v little fye April 2013. They may have advice/can point you in a direction tho.
> http://www.charitycommission.gov.uk/find-charities/
> 
> Also worth talking to the fco. They won't pay but they may be able to advise- I'd talk to someone at this end even if they have spoken to someone in Turkey (if I remember where he is!)
> ...



The Foreign Office won't do anything for people who are uninsured.  I'm feeling cross with him for being so reckless, but apparently around 2 million people a year travel without insurance.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2014)

CH1 said:


> In the case of Brixton Green it is outside their designated area.


And long may it remain so.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 26, 2014)

Rushy said:


> My sister painted her own interpretation of Michelangelo's Leda, with her own face as Leda. I still shudder when I think of it.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2014)

There was another amazing ninght of live jazz/funk att he 414 on Sunday. It really is an excellent night. 






















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/03/...tly-joseph-collective-at-the-bar-414-brixton/


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 26, 2014)

Ms T said:
			
		

> The Foreign Office won't do anything for people who are uninsured. I'm feeling cross with him for being so reckless, but apparently around 2 million people a year travel without insurance.



He may not have been reckless. He may (like I have) have found the premium unaffordable.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 26, 2014)

Ms T said:


> The Foreign Office won't do anything for people who are uninsured.  I'm feeling cross with him for being so reckless, but apparently around 2 million people a year travel without insurance.


FWIW I checked the cost of getting VP travel insurance.  In spite of the fact that his medication reduces risk rather than increasing it, and that we never even book anything unless he's more or less well enough to travel, the insurance just for him (and not even covering loss etc of prescribed medication) ran into hundreds of pounds for a sedate fortnight in the EU.


----------



## aussw9 (Mar 26, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> He may not have been reckless. He may (like I have) have found the premium unaffordable.



I am relatively young and healthy, my annual cover is under £100 per year including north american cover (this adds a premium). If you can afford to travel abroad you can afford to cover yourself. I know you can get much cheaper premiums if you take out high risk nations, sports/activities. 

Its more ignorance than recklessness usually. People don't think of these things and expect treatment world wide like they find back home. Then expect their governments to bail them out.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 26, 2014)

The affordability of insurance doesn't really affect the question of how reckless it is to travel without it, though.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 26, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> He may not have been reckless. He may (like I have) have found the premium unaffordable.



Of course it's different for those with chronic health conditions, where the premium reflects the risk.  Most people think it won't happen to them, and most of the time, it doesn't.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Mar 26, 2014)

Ms T said:


> The Foreign Office won't do anything for people who are uninsured.  I'm feeling cross with him for being so reckless, but apparently around 2 million people a year travel without insurance.



Travelling without insurance is really easily done these days, when you tend to book online & just think you'll get round to getting insurance later. I've either done or almost done this in the past, because of absentmindedness rather than cost. Plus I am cautious / lucky & have never had a real accident at home so I don't expect to abroad. 
Hearing about Sean's predicament has really shocked me - he wasn't drunk, or doing anything dangerous - he just slipped over in the hotel.
Maybe if we could get just a few of those 2 million people to put a quid into the karma pot of having been lucky so far?


----------



## teuchter (Mar 26, 2014)

Greebo said:


> a sedate fortnight in the EU.



Is medical insurance necessary for the EU, though? Does the E111/EHIC not cover everyone?


----------



## Ms T (Mar 26, 2014)

aussw9 said:


> I am relatively young and healthy, my annual cover is under £100 per year including north american cover (this adds a premium). If you can afford to travel abroad you can afford to cover yourself. I know you can get much cheaper premiums if you take out high risk nations, sports/activities.
> 
> Its more ignorance than recklessness usually. People don't think of these things and expect treatment world wide like they find back home. Then expect their governments to bail them out.



EU health insurance comes free with my bank account.  To extend it to worldwide cover costs £20.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 26, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Is medical insurance necessary for the EU, though? Does the E111/EHIC not cover everyone?



It won't cover stuff like repatriation but generally, emergency treatment is covered, although you may still be expected to pay in some countries, eg Spain.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 26, 2014)

Ms Ordinary said:


> Travelling without insurance is really easily done these days, when you tend to book online & just think you'll get round to getting insurance later. I've either done or almost done this in the past, because of absentmindedness rather than cost. Plus I am cautious / lucky & have never had a real accident at home so I don't expect to abroad.
> Hearing about Sean's predicament has really shocked me - he wasn't drunk, or doing anything dangerous - he just slipped over in the hotel.
> Maybe if we could get just a few of those 2 million people to put a quid into the karma pot of having been lucky so far?



Get yearly cover - a lot of banks offer it for not much cost.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Mar 26, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Get yearly cover - a lot of banks offer it for not much cost.



This is very good advice, though maybe not for someone like me who travels abroad about once every 5 years .

But well worth remembering that the reason other people you are travelling with haven't booked insurance could be that they are already insured on yearly cover.
Bottom line - always check that *you* have it... even for a single trip it'll probably cost less than a round of drinks, and you can buy it online in minutes.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 26, 2014)

aussw9 said:


> I am relatively young and healthy, my annual cover is under £100 per year including north american cover (this adds a premium). If you can afford to travel abroad you can afford to cover yourself. I know you can get much cheaper premiums if you take out high risk nations, sports/activities.



You have two advantages in youthfulness and health.  Premiums for travel insurance increase with age, as well as with compromised health.  Even the fact of having had a successfully-treated cancer, or an organ disease, means a bumped premium (as my dad, a cancer survivor, found out), as do any conditions you've picked up on the way (as I've found out).



> Its more ignorance than recklessness usually. People don't think of these things and expect treatment world wide like they find back home. Then expect their governments to bail them out.



Most people *do* "think of these things", and don't "expect treatment world wide".  Neither do they expect their govts to "bail them out".  Most people who can afford the premiums take out the insurance, if only so that they can make a spurious claim.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 26, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Is medical insurance necessary for the EU, though? Does the E111/EHIC not cover everyone?


Even with an EHIC, you still have to pay upfront if prescribed anything (can partly reclaim this once you get home), and pay the doctor's consultation fee upfront if you're treated for something deemed not an emergency - eg a severe but unexpected ear infection.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 26, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Of course it's different for those with chronic health conditions, where the premium reflects the risk.  Most people think it won't happen to them, and most of the time, it doesn't.



Yep, very different for people like me.  IIRC the last quotes I got (pretty much for a laugh - I knew they'd be unaffordable for me) when Greebo and I went to Germany in 2011 ranged from about £500 to over a grand to cover a month.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 26, 2014)

Ms T said:


> It won't cover stuff like repatriation but generally, emergency treatment is covered, although you may still be expected to pay in some countries, eg Spain.


FWIW the last time, I set aside about £200 in cash just for medical emergencies.  Obv not that much, but better than nothing as a top up to the EHIC.

I hope that Sean does recover and get home asap - it can't be an easy time for his friends and family either.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 26, 2014)

Ms Ordinary said:


> Travelling without insurance is really easily done these days, when you tend to book online & just think you'll get round to getting insurance later. I've either done or almost done this in the past, because of absentmindedness rather than cost. Plus I am cautious / lucky & have never had a real accident at home so I don't expect to abroad.
> Hearing about Sean's predicament has really shocked me - he wasn't drunk, or doing anything dangerous - he just slipped over in the hotel.
> Maybe if we could get just a few of those 2 million people to put a quid into the karma pot of having been lucky so far?



Insurance is always expensive - until you have to use


Greebo said:


> FWIW the last time, I set aside about £200 in cash just for medical emergencies.  Obv not that much, but better than nothing as a top up to the EHIC.
> 
> I hope that Sean does recover and get home asap - it can't be an easy time for his friends and family either.



It's already cost them the best part of ten grand - horrific.  Thanks for the good wishes.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 26, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> You have two advantages in youthfulness and health.  Premiums for travel insurance increase with age, as well as with compromised health.  Even the fact of having had a successfully-treated cancer, or an organ disease, means a bumped premium (as my dad, a cancer survivor, found out), as do any conditions you've picked up on the way (as I've found out).
> 
> 
> 
> Most people *do* "think of these things", and don't "expect treatment world wide".  Neither do they expect their govts to "bail them out".  Most people who can afford the premiums take out the insurance, if only so that they can make a spurious claim.



I think a lot of people just don't give it much thought.  Sean is not the only case I've heard of - I know someone else whose mother was badly injured in a motorcycle accident in Thailand.  Again, no cover.  He had to raise an awful lot of money to get her treatment and home again.  I think a lot of people also wrongly assume that the embassy will step in.  They won't.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 26, 2014)

Perhaps it should be a prerequisite for boarding a plane to destinations outside the EU that you can show you have appropriate medical insurance.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 26, 2014)

Ms T said:


> I think a lot of people just don't give it much thought.  Sean is not the only case I've heard of - I know someone else whose mother was badly injured in a motorcycle accident in Thailand.  Again, no cover.  He had to raise an awful lot of money to get her treatment and home again.  I think a lot of people also wrongly assume that the embassy will step in.  They won't.


I suppose that if the embassy stepped in then a) why would anyone bother getting insurance and b) holiday accidents would be paid for out of the taxes of many people who could not afford to go on holiday.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Mar 26, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Insurance is always expensive - until you have to use
> 
> 
> It's already cost them the best part of ten grand - horrific.  Thanks for the good wishes.



Something as minor as a broken ankle from slipping over could stop you flying for six weeks till the cast comes off - accommodation, new flight (or travelling home overland), lost earnings - even without medical expenses (which I think is all that EHIC covers?) the cost if you don't have insurance could be huge once you start adding it up. Even within the EU.


----------



## peterkro (Mar 26, 2014)

For years I travelled without insurance maybe I was lucky but in spite of being at risk of bears and shit I never had a problem (I stopped going to the States when they required fingerprints).Even in Iran and Afghanistan there was no fear they wouldn't treat you if you needed it.As I'm an old fucker now I worry a bit more but if I'm stranded in some godforsaken hellhole and I die from an easily fixed infection or whatever,so be it,I'd least I didn't stay home because a double decker might wipe me out on the "city" road.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 26, 2014)

peterkro said:


> For years I travelled without insurance maybe I was lucky but in spite of being at risk of bears and shit I never had a problem (I stopped going to the States when they required fingerprints).Even in Iran and Afghanistan there was no fear they wouldn't treat you if you needed it.As I'm an old fucker now I worry a bit more but if I'm stranded in some godforsaken hellhole and I die from an easily fixed infection or whatever,so be it,I'd least I didn't stay home because a double decker might wipe me out on the "city" road.


I think that's a good argument for not staying at home. Perhaps not such a good argument for not paying for insurance. I'd hate my last thoughts to be - bollocks - I wish I'd paid £25 for a travel policy.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2014)

Get your bike fixed for free by Dr Bike at Windrush Square today:







http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/03/...n-windrush-square-brixton-tonight-26th-march/


----------



## Ms T (Mar 26, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I suppose that if the embassy stepped in then a) why would anyone bother getting insurance and b) holiday accidents would be paid for out of the taxes of many people who could not afford to go on holiday.


 
I can understand why, but it seems especially harsh when it's a life or death situation.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 26, 2014)

peterkro said:


> For years I travelled without insurance maybe I was lucky but in spite of being at risk of bears and shit I never had a problem (I stopped going to the States when they required fingerprints).Even in Iran and Afghanistan there was no fear they wouldn't treat you if you needed it.As I'm an old fucker now I worry a bit more but if I'm stranded in some godforsaken hellhole and I die from an easily fixed infection or whatever,so be it,I'd least I didn't stay home because a double decker might wipe me out on the "city" road.



Of course you were lucky.  Most people are.  But travel insurance for most people isn't that expensive and it will prevent your family from forking out possibly tens of thousands of pounds.


----------



## peterkro (Mar 26, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I think that's a good argument for not staying at home. Perhaps not such a good argument for not paying for insurance. I'd hate my last thoughts to be - bollocks - I wish I'd paid £25 for a travel policy.


I've never paid insurance,comes from my grandfather who insisted it was a scam even when his daughter set fire to the house and claimed the insurance during one of capitalism's low points in the fifties.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 26, 2014)

Ms T said:


> I can understand why, but it seems especially harsh when it's a life or death situation.


Of course it does. But the alternative is that some people pay for insurance and also fund those who don't. Not sure what the answer is? Maybe provide low interest loans to cover the cost?


----------



## Rushy (Mar 26, 2014)

peterkro said:


> I've never paid insurance,comes from my grandfather who insisted it was a scam even when his daughter set fire to the house and claimed the insurance during one of capitalism's low points in the fifties.


I have to say, I agree. To some extent it's just gambling / hedging.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Mar 26, 2014)

It feels like an awful thing to say - and god knows I want Sean home & in one piece & will do whatever I can  - but I can also think of the difference £27000 or even £3000 of fundraising would make to a local charity or a foodbank, and I wonder if other people will as well.
I don't know how to get over that - apart from the educational aspect of making sure you are insured, and maybe showing how many people aren't insured & what could happen to them.


----------



## peterkro (Mar 26, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Of course you were lucky.  Most people are.  But travel insurance for most people isn't that expensive and it will prevent your family from forking out possibly tens of thousands of pounds.


Try getting insurance when you've had previous  disease (in my case HepC even though I'm cured) you'll be lucky if they give you any including a hefty surcharge for flying you back home in a lead lined coffin.you're better off taking your chances.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 26, 2014)

What a coincidence that I just received this spam:



> Hello,
> 
> I am sorry for reaching you rather too late due to the situation of things right now.My family and I had a trip visiting Istanbul turkey,everything was going on fine until last night when we got attacked by some unknown gunmen. All our money,phones and credit cards was stolen away including some valuable items, It was a terrible experience but the good thing is that they didn't hurt anyone or made away with our passports.
> 
> ...


----------



## buscador (Mar 26, 2014)

peterkro said:


> Try getting insurance when you've had previous  disease (in my case HepC even though I'm cured) you'll be lucky if they give you any including a hefty surcharge for flying you back home in a lead lined coffin.you're better off taking your chances.



While I don't wholly agree about taking your chances, I must say it's incredibly frustrating that insurance companies obsess about - and charge for - a condition I have for which I have been treated and am currently asymptomatic and which would not require hospitalisation anyway, yet ignore the (relatively common) condition that might (and has done several times at home) require being rushed in for vast quantities of antibiotics/surgery.

After a disastrous holiday some years ago with friendofdorothy 's father when he became ill in Greece, requiring hospitalisation, special transport and hotel arrangements, I have never considered travelling without insurance. Fortunately we had insisted he got a doctor's note before we went and the insurance company were excellent because the costs would have just about bankrupted us.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2014)

I posted this elsewhere, but this is a cause well worth supporting, IMO:
Run Rob, Run – Brixton cystic fibrosis sufferer to run the London marathon for charity


----------



## Onket (Mar 26, 2014)

Ms T said:


> I think a lot of people just don't give it much thought.  Sean is not the only case I've heard of - I know someone else whose mother was badly injured in a motorcycle accident in Thailand.  Again, no cover.  He had to raise an awful lot of money to get her treatment and home again.  I think a lot of people also wrongly assume that the embassy will step in.  They won't.



My Mum and her husband were knocked off a motorbike while they were on holiday in Crete. It was an absolute nightmare and that was WITH insurance. They did get flown home, but they wouldn't cover Mum's husband's loss of earning as he was self-employed. 

The up-side of the whole thing is that they now live there. They met so many lovely people willing to help them out at their own expense that they moved there once they had retired.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Mar 26, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> On another note I'd be happy to do some fundraising in my work if I had proper information about who's collecting the money and how I'd pass cash on to them.....
> 
> Is there also something I can link to my facebook?
> 
> eta about fundraising for  Sean from Tidy Hair



It was posted further up the thread, but there is a Gofundme page, as well as the facebook page:
www.gofundme.com/7ill90


----------



## Ms T (Mar 26, 2014)

Onket said:


> My Mum and her husband were knocked off a motorbike while they were on holiday in Crete. It was an absolute nightmare and that was WITH insurance. They did get flown home, but they wouldn't cover Mum's husband's loss of earning as he was self-employed.
> 
> The up-side of the whole thing is that they now live there. They met so many lovely people willing to help them out at their own expense that they moved there once they had retired.


I've known so many people who've had motorcycle accidents abroad, including my cousin, whose insurance refused to pay out. No way would I hire a motorbike while on holiday.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 26, 2014)

editor said:


> Get your bike fixed for free by Dr Bike at Windrush Square today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish someone would clean my bike for free. Or even for a fee.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I wish someone would clean my bike for free. Or even for a fee.


I'm sure you can find a local street urchin to polish your steed for a handsome fee.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 26, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm sure you can find a local street urchin to polish your steed for a handsome fee.


Nor where I live


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 26, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Nor where I live


give one of the pupils from your school detention and make them clean your bike.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 26, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I wish someone would clean my bike for free. Or even for a fee.


you're too posh to wash?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 26, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> you're too posh to wash?


Lazy and unwilling to get oil on my fingers.
So, yes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 26, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> give one of the pupils from your school detention and make them clean your bike.


I think I'd get in trouble for that!


----------



## Manter (Mar 26, 2014)

Ms T said:


> It won't cover stuff like repatriation but generally, emergency treatment is covered, although you may still be expected to pay in some countries, eg Spain.


And you need the actual form (go to the post office!)- lots of people assume it's automatic. It isn't


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 26, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I think I'd get in trouble for that!


it's disappointing that when given power you don't have the backbone to abuse it.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 26, 2014)

Manter said:


> And you need the actual form (go to the post office!)- lots of people assume it's automatic. It isn't



 I have a plastic card which I never remember to take with me.


----------



## Manter (Mar 26, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> I have a plastic card which I never remember to take with me.


I never remember mine, but the Spanish doc I went to nodded sagely and wrote something on his computer and the paperwork that turned up later had my number on it


----------



## Ms T (Mar 26, 2014)

Manter said:


> And you need the actual form (go to the post office!)- lots of people assume it's automatic. It isn't


It's a card these days, which is easy to get and free.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 26, 2014)

Perversely gutted that the hundreds I have spent on travel insurance has never been called on. 

European breakdown cover has been a good investment however. Twice.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 26, 2014)

Ms T said:


> It's a card these days, which is easy to get and free.



My sister fell for one of the internet scams that charge you to obtain an EHIC card.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 26, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Perversely gutted that the hundreds I have spent on travel insurance has never been called on.
> 
> European breakdown cover has been a good investment however. Twice.


I spend more on insurance for my cats, the furry parasites.


----------



## shygirl (Mar 26, 2014)

I


Ms T said:


> The bottom line on Sean from Tidy Hair is that we need to raise 27k to get him home by air ambulance. If anyone has any good ideas on how that can be done - quickly - please let me know.



Have you guys thought about an appeal in the SLP/


Ms T said:


> Apparently there's another meeting at Kaff tonight for those interested in Sean's progress after his accident in Egypt (Sean owns Tidy Hair on Atlantic Rd and has been my hairdresser for many years).  Elaine the Flower Lady tells me he's deteriorated.



Given the urgency in this, I just called the Pink News to see if they would run an appeal.  It sounded positive, so I'm gonna email the links to the FB and gofundme pages.  Ms T, I will pm the email address of the guy I spoke to, could you or whoever you feel is the right person write something about Sean and his current situation?  Hope I haven't trodden on anyone's toes.  Have you guys approached the SLP?


----------



## buscador (Mar 27, 2014)

Manter said:


> And you need the actual form (go to the post office!)- lots of people assume it's automatic. It isn't



But you can renew them online, even if it's ages past the expiry date.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks to Ms T we're running an updated report about Sean's situation on BBuzz at 8am this morning.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 27, 2014)

Over a 100 at the 'save brixton college' protest earlier..


----------



## leanderman (Mar 27, 2014)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Over a 100 at the 'save brixton college' protest earlier..



Spoke to a protester. He made some interesting points.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Spoke to a protester. He made some interesting points.


Care to share some of these interesting points?


----------



## leanderman (Mar 28, 2014)

editor said:


> Care to share some of these interesting points?



The lack of future provision for local catch-up would-be A-level students was the most powerful point.


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2014)

leanderman said:


> The lack of future provision for local catch-up would-be A-level students was the most powerful point.


I couldn't make it but I can quote exclusively from an urbanite's report that's going up on BBuzz tomorrow morning: 


> But while the focus when it comes to education is on young people, the mature student speaker who spoke towards the end of the protest demonstrated the importance of catering to all ages.
> 
> Lambeth College had given him a ‘second chance’ at making something of his life; he was engaged in a tiling course that was changing his life. An opportunity Trinity Free School would not offer.


I think that is a very good point.


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2014)

Would I be right in assuming that Chuka 'Obama' Umunna is predictably all for the free school?


----------



## gabi (Mar 28, 2014)

Why put Obama into his name? Simply coz he's a black politician?


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 28, 2014)

gabi said:


> Why put Obama into his name? Simply coz he's a black politician?


No.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...ntry-came-from-his-former-office-8569083.html


----------



## gabi (Mar 28, 2014)

Dodgy


----------



## leanderman (Mar 28, 2014)

editor said:


> Would I be right in assuming that Chuka 'Obama' Umunna is predictably all for the free school?



He has asked for views ... and is sitting on the fence!


----------



## ffsear (Mar 28, 2014)

editor said:


> I posted this elsewhere, but this is a cause well worth supporting, IMO:
> Run Rob, Run – Brixton cystic fibrosis sufferer to run the London marathon for charity



What a hero!   I ran for Cystic Fibrosis last year as my sister has CF.


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2014)

gabi said:


> Dodgy


What is dodgy?


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2014)

leanderman said:


> He has asked for views ... and is sitting on the fence!


Quell surprise. He really is as slippery as Blair. I lost all respect for him after he proposed the further criminalisation of squatting in commercial properties.


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> No.
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...ntry-came-from-his-former-office-8569083.html


Bit whiffy too: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...a-entry-edited-from-computer-at-his-work.html


----------



## Onket (Mar 28, 2014)

Seeing how a quarter of a year has passed since the last 'Brixton news, rumour & general chat thread meet', in December, I was thinking that it may be time to have another one if people are up for it?

Would be good if there was an Offline scheduled in about a month's time? Anyone know? What do people think? 

Rushy Manter leanderman snowy_again el-ahrairah teuchter quimcunx boohoo editor colacubes Dexter Deadwood Monkeygrinder's Organ spanglechick Winot Chilavert Gramsci ringo cuppa tee pissflaps Crispy Agent Sparrow Ms T Greebo ViolentPanda gaijingirl thatguyhex clandestino Moggy Brixton Hatter kittyP Sirena Badgers SarfLondoner EastEnder trabuquera friendofdorothy Smick little_legs buscador Effrasurfer CH1 Ms Ordinary Belushi zenie shygirl DietCokeGirl se5 ash peterkro AKA pseudonym wemakeyousoundb T & P Minnie_the_Minx Minnie the Minx poptyping treefrog story fogbat marty21 Scutta ffsear gabi TruXta Orang Utan fishfinger Kevs Pickman's model Nedrop Dan U sparkybird Peanut Monkey BoxRoom Miss-Shelf mxh DJWrongspeed han simonSW2 uk benzo fortyplus r0bb0 aussw9 kalibuzz oryx Fingers madolesance happyshopper shifting gears TopCat classicdish kikiscrumbles blameless77 SpamMisery Jangleballix ChrisSouth xsunnysuex domestos alfajobrob DaveCinzano technical

Again, no offence meant by this list, as it is not exhaustive and in no particular order. I have [pretty much /] cut n pasted it from the December thread.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 28, 2014)

You should come along to the south east London drinks where all the cool people who live in the suburbs meet. 

Why don't you organise a central south London drinks like the old days at the Doghouse?


----------



## Onket (Mar 28, 2014)

boohoo said:


> You should come along to the south east London drinks where all the cool people who live in the suburbs meet.


Hmmmm. Could do.



boohoo said:


> Why don't you organise a central south London drinks like the old days at the Doghouse?



This is easier!


----------



## colacubes (Mar 28, 2014)

Good idea Onket


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Good idea Onket


I thought you were on a bike ride?! Are you messaging as you pedal, like a multi-tasking pro?


----------



## Rushy (Mar 28, 2014)

Sounds fun - I'd be up for meeting some more of you folk.
What about the Crown & Anchor - or is that too much of a schlepp?


----------



## boohoo (Mar 28, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Sounds fun - I'd be up for meeting some more of you folk.
> What about the Crown & Anchor - or is that too much of a schlepp?



i don't what schlepp is but I vote that


----------



## Rushy (Mar 28, 2014)

boohoo said:


> i don't what schlepp is but I vote that


 long walk!


----------



## boohoo (Mar 28, 2014)

Onket said:


> Hmmmm. Could do.



This is South east London drinks - might be changing pubs though to Beer Rebellion which has met with general urban approval.

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...wood-west-norwood.321876/page-2#post-13025451


----------



## Onket (Mar 28, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Sounds fun - I'd be up for meeting some more of you folk.
> What about the Crown & Anchor - or is that too much of a schlepp?



Last time we just piggybacked an Offline that was already arranged at The Albert. It was much less organising and less of a 'thing' (some people were going already, etc).

I'm up for whatever people want to do. A specific meet at a quiet pub might be too much for some, though. Dunno.


----------



## Onket (Mar 28, 2014)

boohoo said:


> This is South east London drinks - might be changing pubs though to Beer Rebellion which has met with general urban approval.
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...wood-west-norwood.321876/page-2#post-13025451


If that's late April, maybe the 'Brixton news, rumour & general chat thread meet' could wait until late May? 

There are a couple of people who indicated it might be easier for them when it's warmer. I won't name them because I don't want them to feel any unintended pressure, but it would be lovely to meet them.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 28, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Sounds fun - I'd be up for meeting some more of you folk.
> What about the Crown & Anchor - or is that too much of a schlepp?



How about the Grosvenor, it's just across the park and should still be open .......


----------



## buscador (Mar 28, 2014)

Just had to fetch a new hoover from Argos. What a fucking nightmare that road is on a Friday lunchtime - full of braying idiots with maps trying to find the village. On the plus side I found it most enjoyable deliberately walking in front of the people occupying most of the pavement taking photographs of the windows of Brindisa. In fact I liked it so much that if I could find enough opportunities to do this it might go a long way to improving my agoraphobia.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 28, 2014)

Onket said:


> If that's late April, maybe the 'Brixton news, rumour & general chat thread meet' could wait until late May?
> 
> There are a couple of people who indicated it might be easier for them when it's warmer. I won't name them because I don't want them to feel any unintended pressure, but it would be lovely to meet them.


 
good call onket.  but why don't we do another pub crawl?  the last one went swimmingly i thought.


----------



## Onket (Mar 28, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> good call onket.  but why don't we do another pub crawl?  the last one went swimmingly i thought.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 28, 2014)

buscador said:


> What a *fucking nightmare* that road is on a Friday lunchtime - full of braying idiots with maps trying to find the village.



What was it about your experience that moved it so far along the scale from, say, a "mild inconvenience" level?


----------



## Rushy (Mar 28, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> How about the Grosvenor, it's just across the park and should still be open .......


I'll bring my wiff waff paddles in case we get to have a game. Or otherwise for self defence.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 28, 2014)

buscador said:


> Just had to fetch a new hoover from Argos. What a fucking nightmare that road is on a Friday lunchtime - full of braying idiots with maps trying to find the village. On the plus side I found it most enjoyable deliberately walking in front of the people occupying most of the pavement taking photographs of the windows of Brindisa. In fact I liked it so much that if I could find enough opportunities to do this it might go a long way to improving my agoraphobia.


Surprising. Friday lunchtime in Brixton is not a time I would normally associate with those generally referred to on here as "braying Village types". Normally in the City or West End I'd have thought.


----------



## buscador (Mar 28, 2014)

teuchter said:


> What was it about your experience that moved it so far along the scale from, say, a "mild inconvenience" level?



I didn't say it was an inconvenience. I implied that people ambling about and stopping without warning in the middle of an already busy and fairly narrow pavement to consult maps or to take photographs of shop windows annoyed me. It is a behaviour that has annoyed me for many years and will doubtless continue so to do. It was particularly evident today and I was more annoyed than usual because I was carrying a massive, heavy box and had to walk into the road to avoid these oblivious people.


----------



## buscador (Mar 28, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Surprising. Friday lunchtime in Brixton is not a time I would normally associate with those generally referred to on here as "braying Village types". Normally in the City or West End I'd have thought.



And yet, not since last I heard Brian Sewell on the radio, have so many vowels been inserted into the phrase, "Aaand this iiis theee maaaaiin rooooad" upon exit from the tube station.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 28, 2014)

It does feel bloody dangerous sometimes along that bit actually, when people are stopping to chat, forcing you to step into the road as there's no space for them to move to anyway, especially with buggies or shopping trolleys. I wouldn't say it's any particualr demongraphic though, just an annoying road layout, too narrow for the foot traffic and too crowded for the lorry's and buses that use it.


----------



## aussw9 (Mar 28, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> It does feel bloody dangerous sometimes along that bit actually, when people are stopping to chat, forcing you to step into the road as there's no space for them to move to anyway, especially with buggies or shopping trolleys. I wouldn't say it's any particualr demongraphic though, just an annoying road layout, too narrow for the foot traffic and too crowded for the lorry's and buses that use it.



I agree, everyone tends to piss me off along that stretch


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 28, 2014)

aussw9 said:


> I agree, everyone tends to piss me off along that stretch


 
me too actually, and as much as it pains me to admit it, my annoyance of people down there predated the yuppies by many years.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 28, 2014)

aussw9 said:


> I agree, everyone tends to piss me off along that stretch


Not just there - the whole bloody high street! Worst are buggers who dare to step into the central reservation when I'm strolling down it...


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> me too actually, and as much as it pains me to admit it, my annoyance of people down there predated the yuppies by many years.


That said, I no longer even attempt my time honoured shortcut through the Village on weekends any more on account of the groups of tourists/foodies/trendies/idly curious blocking the walkways, consulting maps/reviews on their phones, gawking at the trendy shops, taking pictures, Instagramming etc etc.

Still, at least Brixton Station Road is moderately safe for the time being.


----------



## dbs1fan (Mar 28, 2014)

Hope none of you EVER think of travelling uptown because you'd scare any poor tourists away. That's what strangers to an area do- hover, linger, block access. look, stare, remark, admire....Can't you just be glad that more people are enjoying Brixton? Jeez!


----------



## Rushy (Mar 28, 2014)

dbs1fan said:


> Hope none of you EVER think of travelling uptown because you'd scare any poor tourists away.


I think you'll find that it is the _rich _tourists who attract the majority of U75 ire.

I reserve my ire for boohoo and her ilk armed with all terrain baby chariots and a mobile phone. Downright disgraceful.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 28, 2014)

The pavement/crossing along from the Beehive often gets congested and i have seen a good few rows/punch ups there over the years.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 28, 2014)

dbs1fan said:


> ....Can't you just be glad that more people are enjoying Brixton? Jeez!


  Why?


----------



## Onket (Mar 28, 2014)

dbs1fan said:


> Hope none of you EVER think of travelling uptown because you'd scare any poor tourists away. That's what strangers to an area do- hover, linger, block access. look, stare, remark, admire....Can't you just be glad that more people are enjoying Brixton? Jeez!


Totally agree.

You won't find many others on on here that will admit to that though, sadly. The U75 party line is to unthinkingly reject anyone who came to Brixton more recently then they themselves came here.


----------



## buscador (Mar 28, 2014)

dbs1fan said:


> Hope none of you EVER think of travelling uptown because you'd scare any poor tourists away. That's what strangers to an area do- hover, linger, block access. look, stare, remark, admire....Can't you just be glad that more people are enjoying Brixton? Jeez!



I am quite happy that people are enjoying Brixton. I just wish they would do it from one edge of the pavement or the other, not from the middle, thus blocking the route of everyone else; at best this is thoughtless, at worst downright rude and dangerous. If you're "uptown" there are myriad ways to avoid the busiest streets, not so in the middle of Brixton.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 28, 2014)

dbs1fan said:


> Hope none of you EVER think of travelling uptown because you'd scare any poor tourists away. That's what strangers to an area do- hover, linger, block access. look, stare, remark, admire....Can't you just be glad that more people are enjoying Brixton? Jeez!



Tourist or not,dont you think a bit of common sense would prevail?If you are knowingly blocking a narrow pavement or someones access that's selfish and has nothing to do with where you are from.


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2014)

dbs1fan said:


> Hope none of you EVER think of travelling uptown because you'd scare any poor tourists away. That's what strangers to an area do- hover, linger, block access. look, stare, remark, admire....Can't you just be glad that more people are enjoying Brixton? Jeez!


Can we all hover, linger, block access. look, stare, remark, and admire outside your house then?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 28, 2014)

teuchter said:


> What was it about your experience that moved it so far along the scale from, say, a "mild inconvenience" level?


  Oh dear - you don't want to meet her on a bad day.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm not sure why people are getting annoyed by people blocking pavements outside pubs. It's just one of those things people do when drinking. It makes one oblivious to other people's needs. I'm sure we've all done it.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 28, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I reserve my ire for boohoo and her ilk armed with all terrain baby chariots and a mobile phone. Downright disgraceful.



Me and me daughter are proper Brixton. Don't you start waggling your finger at me. I've been walking those streets since 1977. And with baby chariot since 2012!


----------



## Sirena (Mar 28, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Don't you start waggling your finger at me.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 28, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Me and me daughter are proper Brixton. Don't you start waggling your finger at me. I've been walking those streets since 1977. And with baby chariot since 2012!


 
Are you the only poster on the boards who's actually from Brixton? Possibly Dexter Deadwood as well? Is that it?


----------



## TopCat (Mar 28, 2014)

The rest are carpetbaggers.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 28, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Are you the only poster on the boards who's actually from Brixton? Possibly Dexter Deadwood as well? Is that it?


wiskey - or at least her folks live round here AFAIK


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 28, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm not sure why people are getting annoyed by people blocking pavements outside pubs. It's just one of those things people do when drinking. It makes one oblivious to other people's needs. I'm sure we've all done it.



If it had been people outside a pub buscador might not have made it as far as Argos.


buscador said:


> .... On the plus side I found it most enjoyable deliberately walking in front of the people occupying most of the pavement taking photographs of the windows of Brindisa. In fact I liked it so much that if I could find enough opportunities to do this it might go a long way to improving my agoraphobia.



Anyway I'm taking her out for a bit of afternoon middle aged binge drinking to calm her down. And to celebrate her new hobby. If a bad tempered dyke appears in the background of your photos - move along please!


----------



## Rushy (Mar 28, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Me and me daughter are proper Brixton. Don't you start waggling your finger at me. I've been walking those streets since 1977. And with baby chariot since 2012!



Why can't you just use something more sensible?


----------



## T & P (Mar 28, 2014)

In my experience visiting trendies in search of the Village are no worse than any other demographic in the pavement-blocking department. Regular old school residents, shoppers and visitors of the Electric Avenue market are as much of a fucking pain to through traffic as any iPad-wielding hipster.

If any one group stood out it was the dealers/ faux dealers loitering outside Barclays & the KFC, though you don't see them much anymore. Everyone else is equally in the way, including commuters and other people trying to walk through.

And never mind Atlantic Road. The most congested stretch of pavement ever is the walk from the Tube to the bus stops opposite H&M/ Barclays. In the early evening it can take two minutes and the masses have made me miss countless buses. I'm just glad I don't often have to commute by Tube/bus.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 28, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Are you the only poster on the boards who's actually from Brixton? Possibly Dexter Deadwood as well? Is that it?



I was born in Lambeth hospital (1973), spent first 4 years in Clapham Old Town and then grew up just near the Grosvenor Pub (Stockwell/Brixton area).


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 28, 2014)

gabi said:


> Why put Obama into his name? Simply coz he's a black politician?



Nah, that's pretty much how Chuka's mates in the media portray him (and of course he doesn't set them straight!).


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 28, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I was born in Lambeth hospital (1973), spent first 4 years in Clapham Old Town and then grew up just near the Grosvenor Pub (Stockwell/Brixton area).


 
Clapham? Gentrifier!


----------



## Crispy (Mar 28, 2014)

T & P said:


> And never mind Atlantic Road. The most congested stretch of pavement ever is the walk from the Tube to the bus stops opposite H&M/ Barclays. In the early evening it can take two minutes and the masses have made me miss countless buses. I'm just glad I don't often have to commute by Tube/bus.


I sometimes go round the corner and go via Electric Lane.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 28, 2014)

gabi said:


> Dodgy



The most dodgy thing is Chuka Umunna MP.  He's next-to-useless as a constituency MP, he's a careerist machine politician, and he doesn't give much of a fuck for the opinions and wishes of his constituents.  For all his PR people, the media and some of his fellow MPs touting him as "the British Obama", he's actually more of a "black Tony Blair" - he grins and gurns for the camera, but there's nowt behind his eyes that bodes well for Streatham constituents.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 28, 2014)

Crispy said:


> I sometimes go round the corner and go via Electric Lane.



Just remember:

MOTHERS DAY!


----------



## Rushy (Mar 28, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Tourist or not,dont you think a bit of common sense would prevail?If you are knowingly blocking a narrow pavement or someones access that's selfish and has nothing to do with where you are from.


Isn't "knowingly" the key word here. My old Mum wanders about Brixton slowly, looking at everything in awe, getting in people's way and occasionally falling down stairs because she is fascinated by the weird Heron thing on the top of the POW. Most visitors or people in leisure time are not "knowingly" stood in your way. (Apart from pram pushers. _They always know._) If people are in such a rush they should leave earlier. Or relax about being a couple of minutes late. Or, er ... something.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 28, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Clapham? Gentrifier!



I lived just off Grafton Square which was posh back then in the 1970s. However we did live in one bedroom place, my mum, my dad, me, my brother, sister and visiting step brother. I slept in the hall (seriously!).


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 28, 2014)

leanderman said:


> He has asked for views ... and is sitting on the fence!



It's more than likely that his personal spin doctor hasn't got back to him on what line to take, yet.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 28, 2014)

Rushy said:


> (Apart from pram pushers. _They always know._)


 If I ever meet you, you'll find your trips to Brixton buggy - trapped. Or even better, I'll train my child to slowly drive a  micro scooter around!


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Nah, that's pretty much how Chuka's mates in the media portray him (and of course he doesn't set them straight!).


If you look at that link I posted up earlier, some suspected the source of the 'Obabma' connection to come from Chuka himself!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 28, 2014)

editor said:


> If you look at that link I posted up earlier, some suspected the source of the 'Obabma' connection to come from Chuka himself!



Yeah.  I was trying to give him the benefit of the doubt! 
Daft really, as frankly, although I wasn't fond of Keith Hill as my local MP, he did actually bother to keep his constituency work up-to-date, and even attend most of his MP surgeries.  I've heard loads of complaints about Chuka's office not answering letters and e-mails, and about his assistants doing his surgeries (although he always turns up if there's going to be a photo-op). Chuka hasn't really earned the benefit of the doubt!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 28, 2014)

editor said:


> Quell surprise. He really is as slippery as Blair. I lost all respect for him after he proposed the further criminalisation of squatting in commercial properties.



I lost all respect for him when he gave that _spiel_ about the "Thatcher's Dead" party, speaking for the entire population of Brixton like he has a fucking clue what we think. He sold himself to the constituency as "local boy made good", but frankly if he ever had any empathy with or knowledge of local working-class black youth, or of locals _per se_, he forgot it long ago.
Which was why his position on the squatting of commercial property was utterly unsurprising to me.  I was more surprised at Lib Peck, frankly.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 28, 2014)

boohoo said:


> You should come along to the south east London drinks where all the cool people who live in the suburbs meet.
> 
> Why don't you organise a central south London drinks like the old days at the Doghouse?



To be frank, I've always thought of SE London as somewhere to escape *from*, not *to*!!!


----------



## boohoo (Mar 28, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> To be frank, I've always thought of SE London as somewhere to escape *from*, not *to*!!!


I would have probably said the same at some point. I'm now living in the Borough of Croydon and loving it. It helps that I have lovely views and it's very peaceful around here.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 28, 2014)

boohoo said:


> If I ever meet you, you'll find your trips to Brixton buggy - trapped. Or even better, I'll train my child to slowly drive a  micro scooter around!


Sounds like a regular day in Brixton.

Right. I'm off to the pub. Happy weekend all.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 28, 2014)

Onket said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> You won't find many others on on here that will admit to that though, sadly. The U75 party line is to unthinkingly reject anyone who came to Brixton more recently then they themselves came here.



"Party line"?
Do yourself a favour and pull your head out of your arse.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 28, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Clapham? Gentrifier!



Mind you, that was in the days where if you said you were from Clapham, people automatically clapped a hankie over their nose and mouth, for fear of catching the plague.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 28, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Isn't "knowingly" the key word here. My old Mum wanders about Brixton slowly, looking at everything in awe, getting in people's way and occasionally falling down stairs because she is fascinated by the weird Heron thing on the top of the POW.



Fair point.



> Most visitors or people in leisure time are not "knowingly" stood in your way. (Apart from pram pushers. _They always know._) If people are in such a rush they should leave earlier. Or relax about being a couple of minutes late. Or, er ... something.



You've really got it in for the mums with their all-terrain baby buggies, haven't you?


----------



## boohoo (Mar 28, 2014)

This is my daughter's buggy - it's one of the smaller ones. It is only all terrain because we drag it through the mud or carry it over the mud!


----------



## Onket (Mar 28, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> The most dodgy thing is Chuka Umunna MP.  He's next-to-useless as a constituency MP, he's a careerist machine politician, and he doesn't give much of a fuck for the opinions and wishes of his constituents.  For all his PR people, the media and some of his fellow MPs touting him as "the British Obama", he's actually more of a "black Tony Blair" - he grins and gurns for the camera, but there's nowt behind his eyes that bodes well for Streatham constituents.


I (perhaps incorrectly) presumed that's what gabi meant, by his 'dodgy' post.


----------



## Onket (Mar 28, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> "Party line"?
> Do yourself a favour and pull your head out of your arse.


LOL


----------



## Onket (Mar 28, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Sounds like a regular day in Brixton.
> 
> Right. I'm off to the pub. Happy weekend all.




Which pub? :raises eyebrow:


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 28, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm not sure why people are getting annoyed by people blocking pavements outside pubs. It's just one of those things people do when drinking. It makes one oblivious to other people's needs. I'm sure we've all done it.


 
yes, but i never block my own way when i'm going somewhere.

if i did that i'd be just as annoyed at myself.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 28, 2014)

boohoo said:


> This is my daughter's buggy - it's one of the smaller ones. It is only all terrain because we drag it through the mud or carry it over the mud!
> View attachment 51130



Pfft.  Don't know what Rushy is moaning about.  It doesn't even have those fuck-off big chunky wheels!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 28, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> yes, but i never block my own way when i'm going somewhere.
> 
> if i did that i'd be just as annoyed at myself.



You'd probably trip over your own feet, too!


----------



## Winot (Mar 28, 2014)

boohoo said:


> This is my daughter's buggy - it's one of the smaller ones. It is only all terrain because we drag it through the mud or carry it over the mud!
> View attachment 51130


 
Yeah but it was bigger before that shark took a bite.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 28, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> You'd probably trip over your own feet, too!


 
you've seen me then?


----------



## CH1 (Mar 28, 2014)

Were people aware that there is some kind of Twin Peaks anniversary event at the gallery in the basement of 336 Brixton Road tonight?


----------



## leanderman (Mar 28, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> I lost all respect for him when he gave that _spiel_ about the "Thatcher's Dead" party, speaking for the entire population of Brixton like he has a fucking clue what we think. He sold himself to the constituency as "local boy made good", but frankly if he ever had any empathy with or knowledge of local working-class black youth, or of locals _per se_, he forgot it long ago.
> Which was why his position on the squatting of commercial property was utterly unsurprising to me.  I was more surprised at Lib Peck, frankly.



I wonder how many people in Brixton had even heard of Thatcher!


----------



## leanderman (Mar 28, 2014)

boohoo said:


> This is my daughter's buggy - it's one of the smaller ones. It is only all terrain because we drag it through the mud or carry it over the mud!
> View attachment 51130



Ah, the Maclaren. The fourth - and best - of our five prams. Probably not sharkproof though


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2014)

Just a reminder that there's a benefit for Cystic Fibrosis at the Dogstar tonight:
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/03/...fundraiser-brixton-dogstar-friday-28th-march/

If you can't make it/don't want to go, there's a fundraising page here:
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/03/...ferer-to-run-the-london-marathon-for-charity/


----------



## Manter (Mar 28, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I think you'll find that it is the _rich _tourists who attract the majority of U75 ire.
> 
> I reserve my ire for boohoo and her ilk armed with all terrain baby chariots and a mobile phone. Downright disgraceful.


You here that, boohoo, Biddlybee? We're an ilk. I am choosing to believe that an ilk is like a gang, but cooler....


----------



## Dan U (Mar 28, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Are you the only poster on the boards who's actually from Brixton? Possibly Dexter Deadwood as well? Is that it?



My family are from Brixton way back when, my Great Gran ran a pharmacy that got bombed out in WW2. My Nan lived with her while my Grandad served abroad and my Mum was born in their house in Brixton in 1947. 

Mum's family moved on but my great gran stayed and died in sheltered accommodation in Camberwell in the late 1980s. 

Closest I got was Croxted Road


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 28, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Isn't "knowingly" the key word here. My old Mum wanders about Brixton slowly, looking at everything in awe, getting in people's way and occasionally falling down stairs because she is fascinated by the weird Heron thing on the top of the POW. Most visitors or people in leisure time are not "knowingly" stood in your way. (Apart from pram pushers. _They always know._) If people are in such a rush they should leave earlier. Or relax about being a couple of minutes late. Or, er ... something.


Perhaps some people have more awareness and think of others more than other people do.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 28, 2014)

Lots of police about and a helicopter over ferndale road in the last 10 minutes


----------



## Winot (Mar 28, 2014)

Manter said:


> You here that, boohoo, Biddlybee? We're an ilk. I am choosing to believe that an ilk is like a gang, but cooler....



Better than being described as an elk.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 28, 2014)

Crispy said:


> wiskey - or at least her folks live round here AFAIK


Although I wasn't born in London I've lived in brixton on and off since I was 4.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 28, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Although I wasn't born in London I've lived in brixton on and off since I was 4.


part-timer


----------



## Manter (Mar 28, 2014)

Winot said:


> Better than being described as an elk.


Um. 

Yeah.

True....


----------



## Manter (Mar 28, 2014)

Onket great idea. Anytime after 1st May would be good. The evil very-south-suburbanites have arranged those drinks for when me and _pH_ can't make it


----------



## leanderman (Mar 28, 2014)

Manter said:


> Onket great idea. Anytime after 1st May would be good. The evil very-south-suburbanites have arranged those drinks for when me and _pH_ can't make it



Build it - I might come


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 28, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I'll bring my wiff waff paddles in case we get to have a game. Or otherwise for self chastisement


.........corrected for you


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 28, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Ah, the Maclaren. The fourth - and best - of our five prams. Probably not sharkproof though



they are friggin bulletproof.. we've been out "cross country" with friends with a fancy all-terrain 3-wheeled thing.  Theirs got a puncture..   we piled all the kids into our Maclaren.  4 1/2 years we've had it so far and it's been properly abused, I reckon it will outlive us all.


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 28, 2014)

boohoo said:


> However we did live in one bedroom place, my mum, my dad, me, my brother, sister and visiting step brother. I slept in the hall (seriously!).



Oh luxury, we used to dream of livin' in a corridor! Would ha' been a palace to us. We used to live in an old water tank on a rubbish tip. We got woke up every morning by having a load of rotting fish dumped all over us! House? Huh.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 28, 2014)

leanderman said:


> part-timer


Absolutely


----------



## boohoo (Mar 28, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> Oh luxury, we used to dream of livin' in a corridor! Would ha' been a palace to us. We used to live in an old water tank on a rubbish tip. We got woke up every morning by having a load of rotting fish dumped all over us! House? Huh.



I did use to play on a rubbish dump where we got a lot of our furniture from - does that count?


----------



## Rushy (Mar 28, 2014)

Manter said:


> You here that, boohoo, Biddlybee? We're an ilk. I am choosing to believe that an ilk is like a gang, but cooler....


Manter. Spelling. Tut.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 28, 2014)

Onket said:


> Which pub? :raises eyebrow:


Doh. Sorry fella. We were in the Effra Social - or outside, more precisely.


----------



## Onket (Mar 28, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Doh. Sorry fella. We were in the Effra Social - or outside, more precisely.


TOO FUCKING LATE NOW!


----------



## Rushy (Mar 28, 2014)

boohoo said:


> This is my daughter's buggy - it's one of the smaller ones. It is only all terrain because we drag it through the mud or carry it over the mud!
> View attachment 51130


Small phot but i'm sure I can make out blood and hair on that front wheel. Maybe even mine.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 28, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> .........corrected for you


I'm sure I won't be left to do it all by myself.


----------



## Manter (Mar 28, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Manter. Spelling. Tut.


Autocorrect. I'm blaming autocorrect


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 28, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> *Possibly* Dexter Deadwood as well?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 28, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I did use to play on a rubbish dump where we got a lot of our furniture from - does that count?



and you didn't know what class you were!


----------



## gabi (Mar 29, 2014)

Onket said:


> I (perhaps incorrectly) presumed that's what gabi meant, by his 'dodgy' post.



Yeh. Wasn't very clear. I was meaning it was well dodgy that he himself added the comparison to Obama to his own wiki early in his career, before deleting it once he was busted. Not a good start.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 29, 2014)

I've just been woken up at 5.30am on my day off after two night shifts by the tossers (yups) across the street running naked up and down while shouting (braying) at full volume (hendo's words in brackets). What jolly japes.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 29, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> you've seen me then?








I've still got that pair of shoes you left round my place.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 29, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Were people aware that there is some kind of Twin Peaks anniversary event at the gallery in the basement of 336 Brixton Road tonight?



I only just spotted this. Sounds intriguing. Did anyone go?


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2014)

Ms T said:


> I've just been woken up at 5.30am on my day off after two night shifts by the tossers (yups) across the street running naked up and down while shouting (braying) at full volume (hendo's words in brackets). What jolly japes.


Boiling tar is too good for them.


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2014)

Really chuffed to report that we raised over £600 for the cystic fibrosis trust last night at the Dogstar.
Lovely crowd, good live acts, busy dancefloor and the venue were really accommodating too.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 29, 2014)

Ms T said:


> I've just been woken up at 5.30am on my day off after two night shifts by the tossers (yups) across the street running naked up and down while shouting (braying) at full volume (hendo's words in brackets). What jolly japes.


And you didn't take photos? Shame.


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2014)

Photos from last night's bash. I like a bit of LED hula hooping!


----------



## CH1 (Mar 29, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I only just spotted this. Sounds intriguing. Did anyone go?


Yes it was quite busy. I got there about 8.15 pm and there were a load of people consuming cherry pie with lagers & glasses of wine in a bar area near the entrance. A security guy was chomping on cherry pie & cream to keep himself going.

About 8.30 they started showing "Firewalk with Me" at the back of the basement where around 200 seats had been laid out - all full as far as I could see in the subdued lighting.  Age bracket seemed to be 25-35, not much grey representation (apart from me).

There were facilities for doing Twin Peaks photos in a red velvet curtained corridor - as per the flyer, which some people were doing.

I don't know what happened after the film as it got to my bed time!


----------



## happyshopper (Mar 29, 2014)

editor said:


> Of course. But £5 for a bit of cheese on toast though? Ouch.



I guess the question was rhetorical but anyway, there's an answer here on the eatinbrixton blog.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 30, 2014)

I saw Iain Glen in Brockwell Park yesterday. I actually spoke to him because the dog I was walking nearly caused a cycling pile-up ( she has a bad habit of wandering in the paths of bikes) and had to restrain myself from blathering on about how much I love him in Game of Thrones!


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 30, 2014)

Mrs Snowy did a great double take when he strolled past us in Herne Hill market a few months back!


----------



## Ms T (Mar 30, 2014)

I didn't realise he lived round here.


----------



## buscador (Mar 30, 2014)

My knowledge of popular culture being sadly lacking, I had to google Iain Glen - now that I know what he looks like I can confirm I've seen him on a number of occasions in the locality.


----------



## Onket (Mar 30, 2014)

buscador said:


> My knowledge of popular culture being sadly lacking, I had to google Iain Glen - now that I know what he looks like I can confirm I've seen him on a number of occasions in the locality.


I had to google him too. Never seen him before.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 30, 2014)

Lulz.. I'm glad I'm not the only one whohhadnt a clue who he was


----------



## teuchter (Mar 30, 2014)

I also don't know who he is and don't actually understand what Game of Thrones is either; is it like World of Warcraft?


----------



## buscador (Mar 30, 2014)

Thinking of doing a small Orphan Club outing for a pint later this afternoon. Are there any pubs that aren't completely rammed with people taking their mothers out for lunch? Not that I object to that at all, in fact I think it's lovely, just that I'd like to be able to sit down with my beer.


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 30, 2014)

buscador said:


> Thinking of doing a small Orphan Club outing for a pint later this afternoon. Are there any pubs that aren't completely rammed with people taking their mothers out for lunch? Not that I object to that at all, in fact I think it's lovely, just that I'd like to be able to sit down with my beer.


The Tiger and The Bear in Camberwell are both pretty calm at the moment.


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 30, 2014)

buscador said:


> Thinking of doing a small Orphan Club outing for a pint later this afternoon. Are there any pubs that aren't completely rammed with people taking their mothers out for lunch? Not that I object to that at all, in fact I think it's lovely, just that I'd like to be able to sit down with my beer.



Am in The Bear now and it's well comfy. It's usually packed for Sunday dinners here but now the rush is over it's pretty cleared out.
Have to go home now though, alas, as I need to get our own dinner on and I'm starving. Smells a-fuckin-mazing in here.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 30, 2014)

buscador said:


> Thinking of doing a small Orphan Club outing for a pint later this afternoon. Are there any pubs that aren't completely rammed with people taking their mothers out for lunch? Not that I object to that at all, in fact I think it's lovely, just that I'd like to be able to sit down with my beer.



I think we should go the Albert. Whats it like in there today?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 30, 2014)

any other motherless urbs fancy a pint, in an hour or so? those of you lucky enough to still mothers are welcome too - just don't moan about them to me and buscador.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 30, 2014)

the side of the building discussed here...... http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...berals-and-ethiopian-minstrel-troupes.274832/
.......has been embellished with a quote from former local Austin Osman Spare, the quote reads "great thoughts are against all doctrines of conformity" and is in a style of an old school typewriter font, it is on the second floor end wall and looks well executed, don't know if it is part of the redevelopment or the work of a clued up street artist.


----------



## nagapie (Mar 30, 2014)

The anti-abortionists were out a lot at Marie Stopes last week. Can I get arrested if I egg their placards


----------



## Onket (Mar 30, 2014)

nagapie said:


> The anti-abortionists were out a lot at Marie Stopes last week. Can I get arrested if I egg their placards


Only if they catch you.


----------



## Jangleballix (Mar 30, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> the side of the building discussed here...... http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...berals-and-ethiopian-minstrel-troupes.274832/
> .......has been embellished with a quote from former local Austin Osman Spare, the quote reads "great thoughts are against all doctrines of conformity" and is in a style of an old school typewriter font, it is on the second floor end wall and looks well executed, don't know if it is part of the redevelopment or the work of a clued up street artist.


AOS and his stray cats lived for many years in the basement of the now demolished 5 Wynne Rd. directly behind 322 Brixton Rd.


----------



## nagapie (Mar 30, 2014)

Onket said:


> Only if they catch you.



I'm a bit slowed down by a pushchair at the moment.


----------



## ibilly99 (Mar 30, 2014)

Can't see if this has been posted before ..



or this one


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I also don't know who he is and don't actually understand what Game of Thrones is either; is it like World of Warcraft?


No.


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 30, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I also don't know who he is and don't actually understand what Game of Thrones is either; is it like World of Warcraft?


I've got the series 1 & 2 box set if you would like to borrow it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2014)

He knows perfectly well what it is. Rather a disingenuous question about WoW IMO


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 30, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> No.



it is though, really.  but with extra titillating rape, for the wanker dollar.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2014)

I don't know much about WoW but it's not a TV programme, it's an online game.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 30, 2014)

Iain Glen is also a rather good theatre actor. I still remember his performance in a Jacobean tragedy I saw, nearly 20 years ago.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2014)

He has that theatre voice. You should gave asked him to address you as 'khaleesi'!


----------



## Smick (Mar 30, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> it is though, really.  but with extra titillating rape, for the wanker dollar.


 I often ask myself whether it being filmed in Belfast is reason enough to watch it.

I hate vampire tv and films, I've never seen nor read Harry Potter and am a massive twat.

Someone has offered to lend me the first series but I don't want to turn into one of those people going on about it.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 30, 2014)

Smick said:


> I often ask myself whether it being filmed in Belfast is reason enough to watch it.
> 
> I hate vampire tv and films, I've never seen nor read Harry Potter and am a massive twat.
> 
> Someone has offered to lend me the first series but I don't want to turn into one of those people going on about it.



John Lanchester recently wrote in praise of Game of Thrones and general fantasy. Disappointing!

I did not recognise this Ian Glen character. Only actor I see in the park is the minor comic one, Daisy Haggard. And James Nesbit in the lido.


----------



## Smick (Mar 31, 2014)

leanderman said:


> John Lanchester recently wrote in praise of Game of Thrones and general fantasy. Disappointing!
> 
> I did not recognise this Ian Glen character. Only actor I see in the park is the minor comic one, Daisy Haggard. And James Nesbit in the lido.


 
I'd recognise James Nesbitt, but that would be it.

The only person of note that I have ever seen round this way has been the red-headed actress from Stella. And that is fairly awful tv.


----------



## Onket (Mar 31, 2014)

This is where I mention Miranda Sawyer. Not seen her for months, though.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 31, 2014)

Onket said:


> This is where I mention Miranda Sawyer. Not seen her for months, though.



You'll be relieved to hear that I think I saw her walking down Coldharbour Lane a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Onket (Mar 31, 2014)

Phew!


----------



## Chilavert (Mar 31, 2014)

The Game of Thrones books are excellent fwiw (if you like Lord of the Rings, His Dark Materials, etc.).

Belatedly just to add that I'd be up for a drink at some stage if a date/venue is agreed.


----------



## dbs1fan (Mar 31, 2014)

Miranda Sawyer is married to Michael Smiley, actor from N. Ireland and lovely bloke. He's done lots of good stuff including one of Charlie Brooker's dystopian stories and a great film set in a house in Brighton called Down Terrace. They have two kids, I think.


----------



## Manter (Mar 31, 2014)

Chilavert said:


> The Game of Thrones books are excellent fwiw (if you like Lord of the Rings, His Dark Materials, etc.).
> 
> Belatedly just to add that I'd be up for a drink at some stage if a date/venue is agreed.


I think 'agreed' may be optimistic. ' 'Reluctantly settled on'?


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 31, 2014)

'Forcefully imposed after much dithering'. 

I suggest the week after the week starting Easter Monday.


----------



## Onket (Mar 31, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> Forcefully imposed after much dithering. I suggest the week after the week staying Easter Monday.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 31, 2014)

What? 

That's my prediction.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 31, 2014)

Maybe you could rewrite your prediction in comprehensible English.


----------



## Manter (Mar 31, 2014)

Onket said:


>


She's trying to confuse us.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 31, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Maybe you could rewrite your prediction in comprehensible English.



I have slightly edited it now I'm at a proper computer.  I refuse to do any more to assist.


----------



## Manter (Mar 31, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> What?
> 
> That's my prediction.


No! I'll still be on holiday!


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> 'Forcefully imposed after much dithering'. I suggest the week after the week starting Easter Monday.


I agree. Totally.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 31, 2014)

Manter said:


> No! I'll still be on holiday!



The week after the week after easter?  I'm away from 17-25 or summat so the week after that suits me.


----------



## Manter (Mar 31, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> The week after the week after easter?  I'm away from 17-25 or summat so the week after that suits me.


Could we discuss this using actual dates? Or is that too prosaic?!


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 31, 2014)

Manter said:


> Could we discuss this using actual dates? Or is that too prosaic?!



Wednesday 30th April 2014 6pm The Trinity Arms. 

Sorted.


----------



## Manter (Mar 31, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> Wednesday 30th April 2014 6pm The Trinity Arms.
> 
> Sorted.


I am on holiday


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 31, 2014)

Manter said:


> I am on holiday




Thursday, 10th April 2014,  6.05pm.


----------



## Manter (Mar 31, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> Thursday, 10th April 2014,  6.05pm.


But where? Vital information missing


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 31, 2014)

Manter said:


> But where? Vital information missing



Trinity Arms.


----------



## Manter (Mar 31, 2014)

There hasn't been nearly enough fighting about this.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 31, 2014)

Manter said:


> There hasn't been nearly enough fighting about this.



I think more than me and you have to agree and turn up for it to be a propa brixton thread meet...

also trinity might be a bit expensive for all tastes.  Hero of Switzerland?


----------



## teuchter (Mar 31, 2014)

I vote for Hero of Switzerland too.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 31, 2014)

'too'?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 31, 2014)

He might be voting for other things, elsewhere


----------



## Onket (Mar 31, 2014)

It's late May. I've already made that clear.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 31, 2014)

Are we talking 2014 or 2015?


----------



## Greebo (Mar 31, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> Wednesday 30th April 2014 6pm The Trinity Arms.
> 
> Sorted.


Wedding anniversary and I'd never hear the last of it.  Close to VP's exam too.


----------



## Manter (Mar 31, 2014)

Onket said:


> It's late May. I've already made that clear.


No. It's not even April yet


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 31, 2014)

Onket said:


> It's late May. I've already made that clear.



What is late May?


----------



## Rushy (Mar 31, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> What is late May?


Any date between 21 and 31 May, I reckon.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm busy on the 23rd.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 31, 2014)

23rd it is, then.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 31, 2014)

What about the Marquis Of Lorne?


----------



## Chilavert (Mar 31, 2014)

We _could _book the back bar at the Elm Park tavern....


----------



## Rushy (Mar 31, 2014)

Or front room of the Effra Social...


----------



## Crispy (Mar 31, 2014)

Chilavert said:


> We _could _book the back bar at the Elm Park tavern....


I would like this very very much.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 31, 2014)

Chilavert said:


> We _could _book the back bar at the Elm Park tavern....


If you were to do that, there's a glimmer of a chance that I'd be able to get VP there.


----------



## Onket (Mar 31, 2014)

What would be the required numbers for the back bar, then?  I've never been.


----------



## Onket (Mar 31, 2014)

P.S. Anything from the 15th May counts as 'late May' btw.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 31, 2014)

Onket said:


> What would be the required numbers for the back bar, then?  I've never been.


 
no required numbers, no charge.  IIRC, that is.  i like the EPT, i owe them some books mind...


----------



## boohoo (Mar 31, 2014)

I like the EPT too


----------



## Onket (Mar 31, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> no required numbers, no charge.  IIRC, that is.  i like the EPT, i owe them some books mind...


Has it got it's own bar?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 31, 2014)

No, but there's rarely ever a queue


----------



## Manter (Mar 31, 2014)

I like EPT, too

So venue seems to be worryingly uncontentious....


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 31, 2014)

Onket said:


> Has it got it's own bar?


 


Crispy said:


> No, but there's rarely ever a queue


 
It does actually*, but there's normally only one person on for both the front and back bar.  the EPT rarely gets so busy this would be a problem.

*unless this has changed in the last few months, of course.


----------



## Manter (Mar 31, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> It does actually*, but there's normally only one person on for both the front and back bar.  the EPT rarely gets so busy this would be a problem.
> 
> *unless this has changed in the last few months, of course.


Nope, still true last week


----------



## Onket (Mar 31, 2014)

Elm Park Tavern. Late May (15th or after).

Rushy Manter leanderman snowy_again el-ahrairah teuchter quimcunx boohoo editor colacubes Dexter Deadwood Monkeygrinder's Organ spanglechick Winot Chilavert Gramsci ringo cuppa tee pissflaps Crispy Agent Sparrow Ms T Greebo ViolentPanda gaijingirl thatguyhex clandestino Moggy Brixton Hatter kittyP Sirena Badgers SarfLondoner EastEnder trabuquera friendofdorothy Smick little_legs buscador Effrasurfer CH1 Ms Ordinary Belushi zenie shygirl DietCokeGirl se5 ash peterkro AKA pseudonym wemakeyousoundb T & P Minnie_the_Minx Minnie the Minx poptyping treefrog story fogbat marty21 Scutta ffsear gabi TruXta Orang Utan fishfinger Kevs Pickman's model Nedrop Dan U sparkybird Peanut Monkey BoxRoom Miss-Shelf mxh DJWrongspeed han simonSW2 uk benzo fortyplus r0bb0 aussw9 kalibuzz oryx Fingers madolesance happyshopper shifting gears TopCat classicdish kikiscrumbles blameless77 SpamMisery Jangleballix ChrisSouth xsunnysuex domestos alfajobrob DaveCinzano technical ibilly99 dbs1fan Jangleballix nagapie


What do YOU think?


----------



## Onket (Mar 31, 2014)

Some great usernames in there, btw. Good work.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 31, 2014)

i passed by EPT on saturday night, it was heaving & loud. not sure how the pub has achieved this but it's great that it's still going.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 31, 2014)

EPT suits me. All the hard uphill work is on the way there. Can then roll home.


----------



## Winot (Mar 31, 2014)

EPT good for me too. I'm away until 18 May.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 31, 2014)

i've just realised that the EPT is probably the most inconvenient of brixton's pubs for those of the that live on the other side of crystal palace.  how did i manage to help propose and support this idea?


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh yes, an SW2 meet up! None of that SW9 nonsense.

I don't know what you were thinking quimcunx, bearing in mind that you are one of us.


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 31, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> i've just realised that the EPT is probably the most inconvenient of brixton's pubs for those of the that live on the other side of crystal palace.  how did i manage to help propose and support this idea?


Bus 432, get off at the Tesco garage?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 31, 2014)

yep, but that still involves more walking than i like to do.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 31, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> i've just realised that the EPT is probably the most inconvenient of brixton's pubs for those of the that live on the other side of crystal palace.  how did i manage to help propose and support this idea?


I was thinking either.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 31, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> Oh yes, an SW2 meet up! None of that SW9 nonsense.
> 
> I don't know what you were thinking quimcunx, bearing in mind that you are one of us.



I was going for the Trojan horse approach but luring them to our own turf could work just as well.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2014)

Here's some more photos from the fundraiser at the Dogstar on Froday

*Fundraiser at the Brixton Dogstar raises over £600 for cystic fibrosis charity*






















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/03/...-raises-over-600-for-cystic-fibrosis-charity/


----------



## teuchter (Mar 31, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> i've just realised that the EPT is probably the most inconvenient of brixton's pubs for those of the that live on the other side of crystal palace.  how did i manage to help propose and support this idea?


Imagine that; a Brixton thread meet-up that was inconvenient for people that don't live in Brixton.

I'd assumed this event would only be for actual Brixton people?


----------



## boohoo (Mar 31, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Imagine that; a Brixton thread meet-up that was inconvenient for people that don't live in Brixton.
> 
> I'd assumed this event would only be for actual Brixton people?


You don't live in Brixton do ya??


----------



## Onket (Mar 31, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Imagine that; a Brixton thread meet-up that was inconvenient for people that don't live in Brixton.
> 
> I'd assumed this event would only be for actual Brixton people?


If this gets too complicated I'm just going to put my foot down and piggyback an Offline again.

Consider that a first written warning.

[edit to add] Not a warning to teuchter, a warning to everyone.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 31, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Imagine that; a Brixton thread meet-up that was inconvenient for people that don't live in Brixton.
> 
> I'd assumed this event would only be for actual Brixton people?


 
surely it's a get-together for people who like to post on this thread?  i didn't realised this thread was only for people who live in brixton


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 31, 2014)

boohoo said:


> You don't live in Brixton do ya??


 
you don't either.  nor does balbi, who started this thread.


MIND. BLOWN.

*dies*


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 31, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> the side of the building discussed here...... http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...berals-and-ethiopian-minstrel-troupes.274832/
> .......has been embellished with a quote from former local Austin Osman Spare, the quote reads "great thoughts are against all doctrines of conformity" and is in a style of an old school typewriter font, it is on the second floor end wall and looks well executed, don't know if it is part of the redevelopment or the work of a clued up street artist.



Here is the work in question, apologies for picture quality..........



i should also say it looks like the long neglected ground flooor is getting a renovation.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 31, 2014)

There are degrees of not living in Brixton. I am pleased to say that I no longer live in Brixton. However I remain a stakeholder on account of my nearest tube station being there, along with various shopping, eating and drinking venues. I'd say that if you are actually on the other side of a hill from Brixton, then you are really pushing it.


----------



## Onket (Mar 31, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> Here is the work in question, apologies for picture quality..........
> 
> View attachment 51268
> 
> i should also say it looks like the long negelect ground flooor is getting a renovation.


The artist must have bloody long arms.

Was it painted by Mr Tickle?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## teuchter (Mar 31, 2014)

Onket said:


> If this gets too complicated I'm just going to put my foot down and piggyback an Offline again.



I don't think that not doing something counts as putting your foot down. I think "throw the towel in" would be a more appropriate metaphor.


----------



## Onket (Mar 31, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I don't think that not doing something counts as putting your foot down. I think "throw the towel in" would be a more appropriate metaphor.


Fuck you  etc


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 31, 2014)

teuchter said:


> There are degrees of not living in Brixton. I am pleased to say that I no longer live in Brixton. However I remain a stakeholder on account of my nearest tube station being there, along with various shopping, eating and drinking venues. I'd say that if you are actually on the other side of a hill from Brixton, then you are really pushing it.


 
i would say that i'm also a stakeholder, in that i spent many years living there, and many of my friends and relations still live there, and i like to pretend i live in brixton so that people think i'm cool.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 31, 2014)

it is a significant hill, i'll give you that though.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 31, 2014)

Onket said:


> The artist must have bloody long arms.
> 
> Was it painted by Mr Tickle?


Thats what I was thinking, don't forget we are dealing with AOS here so maybe the supernatural cannot be ruled out


----------



## boohoo (Mar 31, 2014)

teuchter said:


> There are degrees of not living in Brixton. I am pleased to say that I no longer live in Brixton. However I remain a stakeholder on account of my nearest tube station being there, along with various shopping, eating and drinking venues. I'd say that if you are actually on the other side of a hill from Brixton, then you are really pushing it.



My parents live in the area. Does that count?  (Actually why am I asking for your permission? )


----------



## Onket (Mar 31, 2014)

Because you know who the boss is, boohoo.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 31, 2014)

So the Ritzy aren't stocking the current Brixton Bugle... It would be rude if you are you passing not to drop a few copies in?


----------



## shifting gears (Mar 31, 2014)

Onket said:


> Elm Park Tavern. Late May (15th or after).
> 
> Rushy Manter leanderman snowy_again el-ahrairah teuchter quimcunx boohoo editor colacubes Dexter Deadwood Monkeygrinder's Organ spanglechick Winot Chilavert Gramsci ringo cuppa tee pissflaps Crispy Agent Sparrow Ms T Greebo ViolentPanda gaijingirl thatguyhex clandestino Moggy Brixton Hatter kittyP Sirena Badgers SarfLondoner EastEnder trabuquera friendofdorothy Smick little_legs buscador Effrasurfer CH1 Ms Ordinary Belushi zenie shygirl DietCokeGirl se5 ash peterkro AKA pseudonym wemakeyousoundb T & P Minnie_the_Minx Minnie the Minx poptyping treefrog story fogbat marty21 Scutta ffsear gabi TruXta Orang Utan fishfinger Kevs Pickman's model Nedrop Dan U sparkybird Peanut Monkey BoxRoom Miss-Shelf mxh DJWrongspeed han simonSW2 uk benzo fortyplus r0bb0 aussw9 kalibuzz oryx Fingers madolesance happyshopper shifting gears TopCat classicdish kikiscrumbles blameless77 SpamMisery Jangleballix ChrisSouth xsunnysuex domestos alfajobrob DaveCinzano technical ibilly99 dbs1fan Jangleballix
> 
> ...



I think I find it hard to plan more than a few days ahead but I don't see why not. I also quite like the EPT, although not been for a while.

In interests of full disclosure I'm not actually residing in Brixton anymore for the first time in a decade - I'm within a couple of miles though, and this proposed evening should be an excellent vehicle for a damn good moan about being priced out of the area I love, landlord scum, and all that sort of jolly stuff. 

Looking forward to it already


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2014)

I haven't lived in Brixton in 3 years and wasn't born there. So I'm more Brixton than thou


----------



## Belushi (Mar 31, 2014)

I've never lived in Brixton and don't even live in South London anymore, doesn't stop me having my say though


----------



## nagapie (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm so Brixton, I'm not even invited as no need to prove my Brixtoness.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 31, 2014)

.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm going to the pub on my own and none of you are allowed in.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 31, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> I'm going to the pub on my own and none of you are allowed in.


 
'Yes, I'm sitting in the pub on my own because _I _don't want to associate with _them._ Obviously.'


----------



## colacubes (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm very sorry to divert the thread away to more mundane matters, but does anyone know of anywhere in the centre of Brixton selling soil at the moment.  Neither the 99p shop or poundland have any, and I have chilli plants that need repotting.  I could go to Croxted Rd but frankly I can't be arsed


----------



## lefteri (Mar 31, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I'm very sorry to divert the thread away to more mundane matters, but does anyone know of anywhere in the centre of Brixton selling soil at the moment.  Neither the 99p shop or poundland have any, and I have chilli plants that need repotting.  I could go to Croxted Rd but frankly I can't be arsed



lidl had bags of compost last time I was in if that's what you mean by soil (sorry, my fingers are anything but green)


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 31, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I'm very sorry to divert the thread away to more mundane matters, but does anyone know of anywhere in the centre of Brixton selling soil at the moment.  Neither the 99p shop or poundland have any, and I have chilli plants that need repotting.  I could go to Croxted Rd but frankly I can't be arsed



Lidl on acre lane sometimes have some.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 31, 2014)

Ta


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 31, 2014)

Or the place on popes road where kwik save was.


----------



## Manter (Mar 31, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> you don't either.  nor does balbi, who started this thread.
> 
> 
> MIND. BLOWN.
> ...


I don't know whether I live in Brixton or not. 

<<worries>>


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 31, 2014)

Wut..
On windrush square now?


----------



## Greebo (Mar 31, 2014)

Manter said:


> I don't know whether I live in Brixton or not.
> 
> <<worries>>


Well if you don't even technically live in Brixton, I almost certainly don't.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> i would say that i'm also a stakeholder, in that i spent many years living there, and many of my friends and relations still live there, and i like to pretend i live in brixton so that people think i'm cool.


I've been identified as a "key stakeholder" and I get invited to play games of crazy architect cards.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2014)

There's some motorcycle cops lurking by the pedestrian crossing opposite Superdrug.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I'm very sorry to divert the thread away to more mundane matters, but does anyone know of anywhere in the centre of Brixton selling soil at the moment.  Neither the 99p shop or poundland have any, and I have chilli plants that need repotting.  I could go to Croxted Rd but frankly I can't be arsed


DIY shop on Station Road?


----------



## colacubes (Mar 31, 2014)

editor said:


> DIY shop on Station Road?



Oooh - that is a good very likely shout.  Ta.  Will toddle over tomorrow and have a nose.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 31, 2014)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Wut..
> On windrush square now?
> View attachment 51302


the same two passed me one evening last week en route to stockwell via larkhall lane


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 31, 2014)

Think the police are out checking cyclists again, seen a few along the main roads and crossings today around Brixton and Stockwell. Also saw them turn a blind eye to cars going through the red light and carrying on over the crossing as pedestrians were going across by superdrug . Heh, 'superdrug' as a shop name always amuses me.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 31, 2014)

Chilavert said:


> We _could _book the back bar at the Elm Park tavern....



With the demise of Mango Landin', now my closest pub!


----------



## Winot (Mar 31, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Think the police are out checking cyclists again, seen a few along the main roads and crossings today around Brixton and Stockwell. Also saw them turn a blind eye to cars going through the red light and carrying on over the crossing as pedestrians were going across by superdrug . Heh, 'superdrug' as a shop name always amuses me.



To even it out, I was pleased to see a motorist being nicked by a bicycle cop as I cycled into Brixton just now.


----------



## Onket (Mar 31, 2014)

leanderman said:


> With the demise of Mango Landin', now my closest pub!


Coming?


----------



## leanderman (Mar 31, 2014)

Onket said:


> Coming?



I work evenings but, if it is one of my days off, I'm there


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 31, 2014)

miles behind.. but well up for drinks at the EPT.. like that pub used to go a fair bit and it's been a while.  Late May sounds good too although we're camping every w/end in May bar one... if it's a weekday should be fine though.  Will watch and keep fingers crossed.


----------



## Onket (Mar 31, 2014)

I can only do a weekday, tbh.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 31, 2014)

Onket said:


> I can only do a weekday, tbh.



A Thursday might be good. Weekend feel about them


----------



## Onket (Mar 31, 2014)

Thursday is an excellent call.

So it's a Thursday after the 15th May. That's got to narrow it down a bit.


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 31, 2014)

I think Thursday is quiz night in the EPT.


----------



## Onket (Mar 31, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> I think Thursday is quiz night in the EPT.


Back room?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 31, 2014)

Power cut on parts of Brixton Hill


----------



## leanderman (Mar 31, 2014)

Onket said:


> Back room?



The staff claim the whole pub fills up.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 31, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Power cut on parts of Brixton Hill


and one phase on Coldharbour Lane (no street lights here)


----------



## Smick (Mar 31, 2014)

in Tulse Hill we had a split second where the lights flickered off and back on, including the street lights.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 31, 2014)

Onket said:


> So it's a Thursday after the 15th May. That's got to narrow it down a bit.


I suggest Thursday 7th August


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 31, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Power cut on parts of Brixton Hill



I wondered what that lightsurge was in my lamp.  I have leccy, you?


----------



## billythefish (Mar 31, 2014)

leanderman said:


> The staff claim the whole pub fills up.


It does alas. Not a spare seat to be found.
Hope I can make the evening though - EPT's good for me.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 31, 2014)

Effra Tavern is good on a Thursday. Music from about 8.30. Beer selection is a bit meh, though.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 31, 2014)

billythefish said:


> It does alas. Not a spare seat to be found.
> Hope I can make the evening though - EPT's good for me.



Terrible quiz, especially when losing out to you that time!


----------



## colacubes (Mar 31, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> I wondered what that lightsurge was in my lamp.  I have leccy, you?



We had the same in the centre but all our lights are on.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 31, 2014)

Smick said:


> in Tulse Hill we had a split second where the lights flickered off and back on, including the street lights.


Same here.


----------



## zenie (Mar 31, 2014)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Wut..
> On windrush square now?
> View attachment 51302



Yeh saw them....and the poo they left this evening 

Where can you buy Brixton pounds from again?


----------



## Manter (Mar 31, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Same here.


Oh, I wondered what that was...


----------



## colacubes (Mar 31, 2014)

zenie said:


> Yeh saw them....and the poo they left this evening
> 
> Where can you buy Brixton pounds from again?



Morleys and the Credit Union I think.


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 31, 2014)

Smick said:


> in Tulse Hill we had a split second where the lights flickered off and back on, including the street lights.


Had similar down here in the Camberwells. Wondered if Yellowstone had gone off.


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2014)

April 2014 thread is here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-news-rumour-and-general-chat-april-2014.322343/


----------

